# June IUI Anyone else?



## waiting2be

HI Ladies!

Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/

Anyone else want to join me??? :)


----------



## aimze

Come join us wai2b on the may iui...a few have started but a lot haven't  x


----------



## Helena_

I'm hoping to start this June. Just need to get the hsg done first. I hope June hurrys up!!


----------



## waiting2be

HelenGood Luck on your IUI in June :)

What dose of clomid were you on?


----------



## Helena_

I've tried 50, 100 and 150. Nothing worked for me


----------



## waiting2be

I've only tried 50mg of clomid but my FS said she wouldnt change the dose of clomid if anything she would just change my meds.

She mentioned something about the upping the dose dosent make much of a diffrence and she said i was responsding well to the clomid (yet no BFP) :/


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm joining this thread too!!! :) Always nice to have buddies ... 

Helena - will you be trying other meds? Or sticking to Chlomid? How many follilcles does Chlomid give you?

I've never taken Chlomid ... I've been taking Femara/Letrozole.


----------



## Helena_

I'll be doing injectables. This will be my first iui,, but I havent had a good response with clomid 
50mg- no o
100mg- weak o.. progesterone was an 8
100mg- no o
150mg- no o

My doctor wants to jump right in there with the injectables. 
I get my hsg and OH gets his SA on the 10th after t hey get the results, we'll be jumping into it. I'm so impatient!


----------



## MrsCompass

If there's one thing that infertility is teaching me ... its how to be impatient :(
I have never been so impatient in my entire life! It's terrible. Goodluck with the results and fingers crossed. 

I've heard good things about the injectibles!! Exciting :)


----------



## Helena_

I have to be honest, the increased rate of twins from injectibles scares the crap out of me haha


----------



## Lollybear

Hey Waiting2Be and other fellow IUI-ers,

Looks like we're all set to be starting round 1 shortly too. The clinic messed up on a couple of my tests and had to redo them (grr!) which has delayed things. Assuming a) AF arrives in the next couple of days and b) the swab tests don't show anything that needs treating, we'll be due to start at the end of May / early june. 

Feeling a little nervous and after nearly 2 years of TTC, i'm not hopeful that this will work for us. Guess I'm just very negative because all our tests have shown that we're both really healthy and there is no reason why we haven't had success so far (DH's SA results were much better than average, i'm regular as clockwork and my bloods and HSG haven't shown anything abnormal either - frustrating!).

Helena_Lynn - I know what you mean but after all this waiting, surely getting two for the price of one would be awesome! :haha:

MrsCompass - I've become the most impatient person in the world since we start TTC too. It's tough, but we gotta ride it out hon!

Would be great to have some company on this journey. Wishing all the luck in the world to each of you. We'll get there eventually!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Ladies Good luck with your pending IUI's. I am an old hat now, just started our 4th try, I have no problems but we have zero sperm from DH so are using donor sperm. We have a new donor this month so FX this one works!

The waiting game is the hardest part, I have just returned from a 5 month break and that was tough! We have been TTC 3 years next month, ah joy, I'll be glad when this bits over!

FX


----------



## waiting2be

@ Lollybear I feel the same exact way!
My hubby and I are both in our mid 20's, healthy, work out, AF is on time every single month, i get + opks on days 11-14 every single month no blockage was found when i had my HSG hubbys SA are awesome! So why no BFP is my question! 

will this be your 1st IUI?


----------



## waiting2be

Yay more June ladies :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Junebugs :) How is everyone???

I still have 1 more week of BCP before I start my cycle. It's getting closer :)


----------



## waiting2be

I just got my + opk last night so the BD'ing maraton has begun lol

I have an appt with the FS next Tuesday to see if any chnages will be made to IUI #3

How is everyone else?


----------



## Helena_

SA came back normal. Looks like nothing, other than the pcos, is stopping us from getting pregnant. Huge relief :)


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Yay W2B, I'll be joining you! Doesn't it seem like June is far away? :) My first try last month at an IUI (with soy iso's instead of clomid) resulted in no follies maturing, so no IUI. I'm ready for clomid with IUI now, but unfortunately my DH is going on a 10 day fishing trip right when I'd be ovulating this month - grr. So June we'll be on board with clomid and our first (hopefully) IUI. Yours will probably be before mine, so keep me posted and give me all your advice!! :)


----------



## Helena_

do you guys mind posting your DH's SA?
I'm trying to compare ours, and am a little concerned with some of the numbers. His count is high, so that helps. 

Volume: 4.9cc 

Concentration: 70 Million (they want 15m or greater)

Motility: 53% (they want either 60% forward progression or 32% with rapid progression...not sure which one he has, but with them saying it's normal, I'll assume it's nothing to worry about)

Morph: 4% (I know that's the cutoff, so I'm not too happy about that, but 4% of 70 million is still more than 4% of 15million, so hopefully nothing to worry about)


----------



## waiting2be

BD Wed night got a + opk Thursday night but we didnt BD util Sunday mid day so I know May will be a BFN 

I think we should be having our 3rd IUI around June 8th

these are my OH #'s for my 2 iui's i had last year

IUI # 1 ( He was taking mens once a day this round) 
300 mil post wash 
82% Motility

IUI#2 (Stopped taking vitamins) 
67 mil post wash 
82% Motility

FS said out numbers were super but i guess the swimmers need gps b/c they got lost lol


----------



## Kimmie2012

HI I missed O this month. :( It happened earlier than last month and I never got a + OPK. I go sunday to check progesterone level to be sure about O. Gonna try again next month and I hope we get my O found and get going! IUI should happen in June if everything goes right! fingers crossed! All I know about Hubs SA is 9.5 mil which is low ( I figure we will never need 9 mil, Lol) but ya know. and his motility is 33% Keep in mind he got a vesactomy reversal one year ago after 8 years. So I am glad they came back at all! I saw one of you posted your hubs SA came back MORE with mens one a day....I got some for my husband and he hasnt taken them yet, you know men. Should I start having him take them daily, it looked like it helped your numbers alot, though you def dont need help with those numbers. ;) Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lollybear

Bit of an update - good and bad news....

Since I last logged in, and thanks to some nice timings, my clinic actually managed to get me started on this cycle. Today is day 11. 

I started with 50mg clomid, then went onto injectibles. They scanned me on day 5, all was looking rosy with 2 follies developing nicely. I went back for my second scan on day 10 (yesterday) and they've called a halt to proceedings. The deal is that if you have more than 3 follies about to mature, then they stop the treatment because of health risks associated with multiple births. I had 4 follies so that's the end of that. Everything stops and I have to wait until next month to start again. 

So that's the bad news. Naturally, it's disappointing to get this far and for them to call time.

But, the good news is that my body is responding really well to the meds (a little too well by the sounds of it!) and the 2 scans have shown that my OVs are doing what they are supposed to do. I'm trying to be as +ve as I can and I'm looking forward to starting again in June with the advantage of knowing that the meds work. 

Helena_Lynn: my DH's SA results if you're interested:
Test 1:
Vol: 3.8cc
Concentration: 111 million
Motility: 56% progressive

Test 2 (taking zinc supplements and avoiding alcohol):
Vol: 4.7cc
Concentration: 125 million
Motility: 67% progressive

So... How's everyone else doing? Getting excited about starting in June? :happydance:

x


----------



## Jahzmine

waiting2be said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
> We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/
> 
> Anyone else want to join me??? :)

I'd love to join you, I'll be a week ahead of your schedule though. My signature will show my history. My doc put me on Femara and I take the regular supplements (C0Q10, RJ, maternity pills, wheatgrass). Today is Day 7 of my cycle and it looks like I'll have my IUI next week sometime. I took a break over the winter as well, last attempt was November so, like you, I'm BEYOND excited to start trying again.


----------



## Helena_

finally have an idea of everything. I'll be going in to get blood work done on May 30th, then start provera that day. I expect AF around June 7th, and we start the IUI process that day. Kinda tempted to start provera now... haha someone talk me out of it!


----------



## MrsCompass

DAY #1 for me!!!! I'm soooo happy ... I do on Saturday for my monitoring (blood work and ultra sound)


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies, thought maybe I could join. I will be having my third iui on 5/29 or 5/30. All the rest of my info is in my signature.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I'm on CD 5 and started Femara 5mg today, so I will be getting my first IUI probably the first week of June!! :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Chelsi! I started Femara last night, day 3 for me. My Femara dosage is 2.5 for 5 days. I should have my IUI in a couple of weeks.


----------



## waiting2be

Sorry I didnt check back in after my apt Tues but I'm soooooooo heartbroken.
The apt went GREAT!!!! The FS suggested I try one more round of clomid but also did give me a choice to do injectables but did give me the run down of how this ups your chances of multiples but doubles my chances from clomid. All was fine until I got back to work :/

The comapny i work for just got bought off so it went from being a large company with a great insurance that covered my infertility issues to a very very very small comapny with a not so great insurance who will not cover any infertility issues! I have cried over this so much I'm not sure how how much hte FS i go to charges without insurance but I'm alomost positive there is no way we can be able to afford her now or the meds :'(


----------



## Helena_

:( so sorry waiting. I would ask them and see if they're willing to work with you

I can't believe this, but I think I ovulated yesterday! I've never had a natural o and only one medicated o, so I'm ecstatic. I got a positive opk very late friday night, and my smiley saturday night. Boobs were hurting, I was constipated, ewcm, cervix high soft and open. Today cervix was closed...so I think Sunday was my day! Pllllllllllease let this mean that I won't be needing the IUI in june! A natural bfp would be AMAZING.


----------



## L4hope

Waiting to be, sorry for the disappointing news with your insurance. I am paying out of pocket for everything except bloodwork and ultrasounds so I completely understand how you feel. The cost is definitely starting to become a burden which is the last thing you need. I hope you can find the means to keep trying. 

Helena Lynn that is exciting! I don't O on my own either so I wouldn't know how to act if I did. Hope you can get a natural bfp!


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! How is everyone?

I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.


----------



## Helena_

it does only take one! fx'ed for a super egg :)


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hey ladies I am new here. We are having it first IUI beginning of June. It is medicated. I am on clomid. I also have 4 follicles on right side and 3 on the left side. Still trying to figure out that that means. Any advice?


----------



## newlywedgal

Hello ladies I will be going for IUI #3 likely sometime between 6/5 and 6/7. I am on either Clomid or Letrozole (I am in a clinical trial and its a blind study so even the research physicians don't know which) but the first two cycles failed even though everything was great. 2 mature follicles, excellent ultrasounds and hormone levels and excellent sperm count and motility. They upped me to 3 pills a day instead of two (so that would be 75 mg of Clomid of 7.5 of Letrozole, whichever I am on). Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to us all! (although I probably shouldn't be the one passing out the baby dust!)

Also, my dog is pregnant - is a sad that i am jealous? LOL


----------



## newlywedgal

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> Hey ladies I am new here. We are having it first IUI beginning of June. It is medicated. I am on clomid. I also have 4 follicles on right side and 3 on the left side. Still trying to figure out that that means. Any advice?

Welcome ArmyWife! I have been on here for a while but I pop in and out so I may as well be new again this year. 

As far as the follicles, did they mention if they were mature or not?

Depending on how many ultrasounds you get, they will usually report how mant follicles you have on each side but only the ones over 10 mm really matter (you usually keep a reserve of at least a few on each side but all the ones under 10 mm are not on the way to maturity). The ones that are on the way to maturity should grow a little everyday. Most doctors consider anything over 18 mm mature and some will go as low as 16mm. Others like to see them over 20 mm at least by the time of the IUI. If you are doing trigger, they will probably have you trigger as soon as one hits about 18 mm. If you are doing natural ovulation they will probably just have you do the Ovulation Predictor Kits.

I hope this helps. I don't know a whole lot but i have been TTC for what seems like ages. I am currently enrolled in a clinical trial and it was a Godsend because my insurance only covers one attempt at IUI (and all associated costs are not even covered) so with this trial I get 4 tries, plus I can still do the one my insurance covers. But I am about to start saving for IVF and planning to do my first attempt Fall 2013 if no success by then but I am really, really hoping IUI works.


----------



## newlywedgal

L4hope said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.

I would have to agree with Helena - one good egg is likely far better than 3-4 okay ones. This is coming from someone who has had as many as 4 in one cycle on the lowest dose meds and still no BFP.


----------



## Helena_

sorry I've been so quiet lately. Not much has been going on. I go in on wednesday for a cycle status check and then she'll tell me to take provera. I believe I'm 7dpo today, so hopefully won't need the provera and can start the IUI process once af comes (or skip it all together if I get my bfp). How is everyone? Welcome to all the new comers!


----------



## L4hope

Newlywedgal It sounds like everything looks great for this cycle. Hopefully third time's a charm!! This is my third iui and that's what I'm hoping for..

Helena Lynn, I hope you don't have to worry about iui and get your bfp naturally this month!

Armywife, welcome to the thread! It's hard to say much about your follicles not knowing any details on the size. You'll have to let us know when you get more info. Good luck!


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Does anyone know if I will ovulate the same day on Clomid and on Femara?? I used clomid for 12 months and always got a positive OPK on CD 18, and I'm on CD 16 with femara and nothing so far...so I was just wondering...I'm really hoping for my first IUI this week if I could get a stupid positive OPK!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies I'm going to join you. I just took an OPK test today & got a smiley face so our 2nd IUI is schedule for tomorrow. Last month all symptoms had us believing we'd get a BFP but unfornately we didn't. After this IUI we have one more that will be covered by our insurance & if that one doesn't work we'll be onto IVF per docs recommendation. I'm all for it cause it seems like forever since we started trying. 

Armywife, last month I has 3 big follies & it still didn't take so I agree with newlywedgal that one good one is better then lots of bad ones. 

My last scan showed 2 follies on my good side but I was a bit concerned that they were too small. One was just about 12 & the other was 10. That was cd11 which is always too early for me so I'm hoping that they've done a lot of growing since then.


----------



## shonababu

hi can i join in..
well m 24 with no fertility issues. i m clomid for 1st time. today is cd2 for me. won't be doing iui.. but timed intercourse. i,ll be doing usg for follies and then hcg shot.. hope that works.. 
can anyone give some more info about the procedure???


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Thanks for the warm welcome!! I am currently on cd9 and today is my last day of taking clomid for the cycle. No major side effects for me. Just minor hot flashes and mild headaches. The doctor didn't tell me the size of them. I know know I had one big one and six small ones and they wanted to make sure the others increased in size. I am using opk's until cd16. If no positive on cd 16 then they will trigger the next day and do IUI on same day? I's that unheard of?? I usually ovulate on my own about cd15. But because clomid can lengthen that they want to make sure they catch it. So we will see starting next week. I hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## MrsCompass

newlywedgal said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone?
> 
> I had my appointment this morning. I only had one follie ready to go on the right, which kinda bummed me out. I was hoping to have two or three. The ultrasound tech said it only takes one good one, not three or four bad ones. So hopefully all the meds went in to making that one follie perfect for fertilizing! Once I get bloodwork back to confirm if I'm surging on my own or not I will get my game plan for the weekend.
> 
> I would have to agree with Helena - one good egg is likely far better than 3-4 okay ones. This is coming from someone who has had as many as 4 in one cycle on the lowest dose meds and still no BFP.Click to expand...

Hello Ladies - Just got back from my scan. I too only have 1 follicle maturing. I'm not going to lie, I am a bit disappointed. My DH also have low count so we need more target for the spermies. I just want to cry ... :nope: (I'm sure that from all the hormones and medication!)


----------



## L4hope

Mrs. Compass sorry your feeling sad. :hugs: We have to stay hopefully that all our meds and energy went into one perfect egg! And the iui helps to compensate for low numbers. When is your iui?


----------



## L4hope

Welcome sunshine and shonababu!

Armywife, I haven't heard of anyone having iui on the same day as the trigger shot. The trigger is supposed to take I think 24-48 hours for the egg to release. A lit if docs do 36 hours after trigger, some do 24 hours. I'm absolutely not an expert but that's what I've seen. You can always ask your doctor about the timing. Good luck!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you for your positive vibe L4Hope! Not sure when IUI is. I'm thinking either Sunday or Monday. I'm going in on Thursday for another scan and I should know more then. Grow follie Grow!!!

How are you feeling? What DPIUI are you now?


----------



## L4hope

We gotta keep each other going! This is such an emotional process and adding extra hormones to our bodies doesn't help. Hope you have a gorgeous super follie on Thursday! 

I am one day piui. Is it 14 yet?!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

When do you take follistm? What is it for?


----------



## L4hope

After I had 4 cycles of clomid I had to meet with my doctor to discuss our next step. They said pregnancy rates drop after four cycles. While my body was responding to clomid, it was starting to effect my lining. The suggested we move to all injectables. But, we were very concerned about the cost and I asked about my response to clomid. At that time they gave me the option of a combined clomid and injectable cycle. For this I take clomid days 3-7, and Follistim injections on cycle day 8,9,10. The Follistim is for stimulating follicle growth as well as the clomid, they just work differently. Also the Follistim can help with lining. If this combo doesn't work this month we will go on all injectable medications. Hope that helped...


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

L4hope said:


> Welcome sunshine and shonababu!
> 
> Armywife, I haven't heard of anyone having iui on the same day as the trigger shot. The trigger is supposed to take I think 24-48 hours for the egg to release. A lit if docs do 36 hours after trigger, some do 24 hours. I'm absolutely not an expert but that's what I've seen. You can always ask your doctor about the timing. Good luck!

The reason for trigger and IUI on the same day is because we live 5 hours from our fertility clinic. Which is the one Tricare approved for us. Sooo the doctor said it should be fine. He said he will do an ultrasound and see how close I am to possibly ovulating and trigger and probably work within 24 hours. Right now we are hoping I surfer before then.


----------



## MrsCompass

shonababu said:


> hi can i join in..
> well m 24 with no fertility issues. i m clomid for 1st time. today is cd2 for me. won't be doing iui.. but timed intercourse. i,ll be doing usg for follies and then hcg shot.. hope that works..
> can anyone give some more info about the procedure???

Hi Shona - Welcome :) IUI is a quick painless procedure. My DH has low sperm count and this is the reason why we are doing IUI. Basically, it's to place the sperms where they need to be and they don't have to travel and get lost. The procedure itself is quick, it's about 5 minutes. Feels like papsmear. 

Hope that helps. Babydust to you!!!


----------



## alicatt

First month for IUI for me this June! 

Here is my saga.. I'm single and doing this solo (with donor sperm). I have had most tests done, still waiting on the day 3 blood work to return. I had the HSG this morning, and it was not as good of an outcome as I would have liked. My right tube is blocked and my right ovary is missing (it has been since I have been seeing the FS, but was visible and fine at the beginning of May). Where it went and why my tube is now blocked is unknown. Doctor put me on 100MG of clomid and I have completed the 5 day course, and hopefully I will ovulate next week!

I do have a few questions, does anyone know whether most women when using clomid have eggs on both ovaries? My concern is that we've stimulated the right (missing) ovary and not the left one that is clear! I won't know until I go in for an ultrasound on Monday next week whether we have any eggs on the left. If we don't, then we won't be able to do the IUI this month:cry:

Also, when do they do the HCG shot to trigger ovulation? My Dr has indicated he wants to do this.

Thanks!

Ali


----------



## curlygurl

alicatt said:


> First month for IUI for me this June!
> 
> Here is my saga.. I'm single and doing this solo (with donor sperm). I have had most tests done, still waiting on the day 3 blood work to return. I had the HSG this morning, and it was not as good of an outcome as I would have liked. My right tube is blocked and my right ovary is missing (it has been since I have been seeing the FS, but was visible and fine at the beginning of May). Where it went and why my tube is now blocked is unknown. Doctor put me on 100MG of clomid and I have completed the 5 day course, and hopefully I will ovulate next week!
> 
> I do have a few questions, does anyone know whether most women when using clomid have eggs on both ovaries? My concern is that we've stimulated the right (missing) ovary and not the left one that is clear! I won't know until I go in for an ultrasound on Monday next week whether we have any eggs on the left. If we don't, then we won't be able to do the IUI this month:cry:
> 
> Also, when do they do the HCG shot to trigger ovulation? My Dr has indicated he wants to do this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ali

On clomid I had follicles on each side. Good luck to you!


----------



## alicatt

curlygurl said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> First month for IUI for me this June!
> 
> Here is my saga.. I'm single and doing this solo (with donor sperm). I have had most tests done, still waiting on the day 3 blood work to return. I had the HSG this morning, and it was not as good of an outcome as I would have liked. My right tube is blocked and my right ovary is missing (it has been since I have been seeing the FS, but was visible and fine at the beginning of May). Where it went and why my tube is now blocked is unknown. Doctor put me on 100MG of clomid and I have completed the 5 day course, and hopefully I will ovulate next week!
> 
> I do have a few questions, does anyone know whether most women when using clomid have eggs on both ovaries? My concern is that we've stimulated the right (missing) ovary and not the left one that is clear! I won't know until I go in for an ultrasound on Monday next week whether we have any eggs on the left. If we don't, then we won't be able to do the IUI this month:cry:
> 
> Also, when do they do the HCG shot to trigger ovulation? My Dr has indicated he wants to do this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ali
> 
> On clomid I had follicles on each side. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Do you know if it is normal for follicles to be on both ovaries when on clomid?


----------



## Sunshine15

Alicatt, I also have a blocked tube. Mine is the left one. FS put me on clomid to try to stimulate the right side to produce follies every month. So far all but one month the right side has complied. Good luck to you 


L4hope, thanks for explaining the meds your on. Sounds like something I may ask my FS about since I've been on clomid for a few months. I'm also 1dpiui so I think we'll be testing around the same time


----------



## L4hope

No problem sunshine. Hopefully you will get your bfp this time and won't have to worry about changing meds!! Good luck! And yes we will be testing around the same time. My doctor's office automatically does bloodwork to confirm with iui. My bloodwork is scheduled for 6/11.


----------



## MrsCompass

Here's my update! My prayers were heard. My last scan was on Tuesday and I showed 1 maturing follicle at 1.3 (13). Today, Thursday, I just came back from my scan and I'm showing 2 maturing follicles at 2.0 (20)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Doctor still wants to see them grow some more, so I'm not triggering tonight yet. I'm back in for another ultrasound tomorrow morning and i'm pretty sure, we're triggering Friday night for an IUI on Sunday morning!

I did a couple of tricks to grow those follicles and it worked!!!!!!! Even the Nurse at my Clinic was schocked to see my results today. Happy shock of course :)


----------



## alicatt

Sunshine15 said:


> Alicatt, I also have a blocked tube. Mine is the left one. FS put me on clomid to try to stimulate the right side to produce follies every month. So far all but one month the right side has complied. Good luck to you

Thanks! That makes me feel a lot better. I only found out yesterday that I had a blocked tube :cry:, which came as a shock. I won't know how many follicles I have until Monday of next week. Ahh.. the waiting game! 

How are you doing on your TWW? I see you just had your IUI done. :dust:


----------



## alicatt

I did a couple of tricks to grow those follicles and it worked!!!!!!! Even the Nurse at my Clinic was schocked to see my results today. Happy shock of course :)[/QUOTE said:

> OK, you have me curious, what tricks did you use?


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Alicatt - are both tubes blocked or just one? Sorry that you got this news. xhugsx

Trick that made me go from 1 follicle (1.3) to 2 follicles (2.0 / 2.0):
1. Hot water bottle on my ovaries all day. I read somewhere that the warm temperature increases the blood flow in these areas. 
2. legs up for 20 minutes - this was hard for me ... after 5 minutes, my feet started to tingle. By putting your feet straight up while you're lying down, the blood pools around your stomach, around your reproductive system - this increases the blood flow in your uterus area. 
3. I visualized them growing and chanted "grow follie grow ... grow follie grow".
4. I avoided sugar and carbohydrates the past couple of days. 


If you decide to try these tricks - let me know how they work out for you :)

Goodluck!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Sunshine15 said:


> Alicatt, I also have a blocked tube. Mine is the left one. FS put me on clomid to try to stimulate the right side to produce follies every month. So far all but one month the right side has complied. Good luck to you
> 
> 
> L4hope, thanks for explaining the meds your on. Sounds like something I may ask my FS about since I've been on clomid for a few months. I'm also 1dpiui so I think we'll be testing around the same time

Goodluck Sunshine! Hope the two weeks go by quickly for you. Wishing for your BFP that you deserve (we all deserve) :)


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Alicatt - are both tubes blocked or just one? Sorry that you got this news. xhugsx
> 
> Trick that made me go from 1 follicle (1.3) to 2 follicles (2.0 / 2.0):
> 1. Hot water bottle on my ovaries all day. I read somewhere that the warm temperature increases the blood flow in these areas.
> 2. legs up for 20 minutes - this was hard for me ... after 5 minutes, my feet started to tingle. By putting your feet straight up while you're lying down, the blood pools around your stomach, around your reproductive system - this increases the blood flow in your uterus area.
> 3. I visualized them growing and chanted "grow follie grow ... grow follie grow".
> 4. I avoided sugar and carbohydrates the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> If you decide to try these tricks - let me know how they work out for you :)
> 
> Goodluck!!!

Well my right ovary is missing (it is not showing up on the US, and hasn't for the past 3 US, but the one before that it was just fine (that was only 4 weeks ago)! Then we did a FEMVUE test, which is similar to the HSG, but uses air bubbles and saline. The right tube was blocked :cry: So I'm not sure what is going on with the right side, missing ovary and blocked tube! The good news is that the left ovary looks healthy and happy, and even produced an egg last month, and there was good draining of my left tube. So 1/2 is working fine!! I'm so glad that the happy ovary and the happy tube are on the same side too :haha: It would have been bad if they weren't!

I'll give your tricks a try! When should I start? I'm not going to have an ultrasound until Monday (CD 12), normally I ovulate around CD 15-17.


----------



## MrsCompass

Alicatt - try now. It doesn't hurt to get the blood flowing in the uterus area anyway .. makes for some good and healthy egg(s).


----------



## fisher640

Can I hop on the June IUI bandwagon? Today is CD4 and I started Clomid yesterday. She said if I don't have a positive OPK at home by June 10th they want to bring me in for monitoring (last two months I never got a positive at home, so they don't want to do it late again). 

So I'd estimate sometime around June 11-12th?


----------



## fisher640

waiting2be said:


> FS said out numbers were super but i guess the swimmers need gps b/c they got lost lol

:rofl:

We need to figure out how to implant little tom-toms in them or something. I can never figure out why everyone keeps missing each other in there?! This last IUI I had 3 follicles and his post wash count was 17million. GET IT TOGETHER IN THERE PEOPLE!!!! for the love.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi, I'll be doing IUI in the next day or so, June 1 or 2. Just waiting for these poas to turn positive. I keep getting a really faint line, even this am with the cbfm. I'll try this afternoon with a regular first response strip. I'm a wee bit frustrated that my clinic won't help me pinpoint when I'm ready to go, they said they don't do u/snds for IUI. I guess you have to pay the big bucks for IVF to get their special attention. I would really appreciate more information about what's going on with my body while I'm on chlomid. If they did an u/s at least they could see if there are cysts forming or what my lining looks like. 
Healthcare doesn't cover any of the costs with this so if I miss my o then I forfeit this month and the deposit I laid to have IUI.:growlmad::nope::nope::nope:
I hope the rest of you are successful with your iui. Is anybody doing acupuncture at the same time?


----------



## fisher640

waiting2be said:


> Sorry I didnt check back in after my apt Tues but I'm soooooooo heartbroken.
> The apt went GREAT!!!! The FS suggested I try one more round of clomid but also did give me a choice to do injectables but did give me the run down of how this ups your chances of multiples but doubles my chances from clomid. All was fine until I got back to work :/
> 
> The comapny i work for just got bought off so it went from being a large company with a great insurance that covered my infertility issues to a very very very small comapny with a not so great insurance who will not cover any infertility issues! I have cried over this so much I'm not sure how how much hte FS i go to charges without insurance but I'm alomost positive there is no way we can be able to afford her now or the meds :'(

:hugs:

I have no insurance coverage either. At all. Although they did cover the HSG. It looks like in your sig that you responded to the clomid? The good news is clomid is pretty cheap especially if you go to one of those pharmacies that have the $4 plan, my clomid ends up being $9 each month. The IUI itself at my clinic is about $300 (also not too bad I don't think) They have me test with OPK kits at home and then bring me in the day following a positive. The BAD thing is the last two months I never got a positive so they had to bring me in for bloodwork and ultrasound which was like $400 itself :nope: It turns my stomach to think about paying for something like IVF though, especially since it's not garunteed either.


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> FS said out numbers were super but i guess the swimmers need gps b/c they got lost lol
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> We need to figure out how to implant little tom-toms in them or something. I can never figure out why everyone keeps missing each other in there?! This last IUI I had 3 follicles and his post wash count was 17million. GET IT TOGETHER IN THERE PEOPLE!!!! for the love.Click to expand...

:rofl: GPS for the :spermy:!!! :haha::haha: That is hilarious! I agree, how in the world can they not find the egg? Silly sperm, swim in the right direction please! Hard to believe that 17 million sperm and not one of them found it? Here is hoping that this month they get their act together!!


----------



## fisher640

alicatt said:


> :rofl: GPS for the :spermy:!!! :haha::haha: That is hilarious! I agree, how in the world can they not find the egg? Silly sperm, swim in the right direction please! Hard to believe that 17 million sperm and not one of them found it? Here is hoping that this month they get their act together!!

Right, not only that but they get to skip the whole obstacle course and get put right in the uterus! For crying out loud how lazy can you be?! You're like CENTIMETERS away!!! It's clearly amazing any of us are here in the first place...

PS. I just went back and read the last few page and whoever said they were jealous of their pregnant dog--- Hysterical. :rofl:


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt check back in after my apt Tues but I'm soooooooo heartbroken.
> The apt went GREAT!!!! The FS suggested I try one more round of clomid but also did give me a choice to do injectables but did give me the run down of how this ups your chances of multiples but doubles my chances from clomid. All was fine until I got back to work :/
> 
> The comapny i work for just got bought off so it went from being a large company with a great insurance that covered my infertility issues to a very very very small comapny with a not so great insurance who will not cover any infertility issues! I have cried over this so much I'm not sure how how much hte FS i go to charges without insurance but I'm alomost positive there is no way we can be able to afford her now or the meds :'(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I have no insurance coverage either. At all. Although they did cover the HSG. It looks like in your sig that you responded to the clomid? The good news is clomid is pretty cheap especially if you go to one of those pharmacies that have the $4 plan, my clomid ends up being $9 each month. The IUI itself at my clinic is about $300 (also not too bad I don't think) They have me test with OPK kits at home and then bring me in the day following a positive. The BAD thing is the last two months I never got a positive so they had to bring me in for bloodwork and ultrasound which was like $400 itself :nope: It turns my stomach to think about paying for something like IVF though, especially since it's not garunteed either.Click to expand...

AWW.. so sorry to hear about your insurance issues. That is never any fun :(
I have insurance, but it only covers the fertility testing, not the treatments. My Dr charges $625 for IUI without drugs, and $950 for IUI with drugs. Then if you want to do a doubule IUI its $350 more. The difference between the 2 (with and without drugs) is the additional US that they do to monitor your follicles. I'm also doing CBE OPK and will call them if I get a positive. Oh and they are doing an HCG shot once my follicles look good. So IUI is not too expensive, at around $1000 a month with clomid. As fisher said, clomid can be bought in generic form and is relatively cheap, I got mine at Walgreens and it was $31.99, I'm sure I could have gone to Target or Wal-Mart and got it more cheaply, I was just too lazy ;) I'm not sure what the other injectible drugs cost, I'm sure that they are more pricey. But if you are responding to clomid, then you may not need other drugs. Best of luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

Fisher it sounds like you're in my boat, I don't have coverage either. I really feel for you loosing your plan too. The system doesn't make it easy for us. I think we'll just shell out the cash and do IVF if this IUI doesn't work. They'll be taking me off chlomid too next month if nothing happens :cry:


----------



## 2have4kids

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Alicatt - are both tubes blocked or just one? Sorry that you got this news. xhugsx
> 
> Trick that made me go from 1 follicle (1.3) to 2 follicles (2.0 / 2.0):
> 1. Hot water bottle on my ovaries all day. I read somewhere that the warm temperature increases the blood flow in these areas.
> 2. legs up for 20 minutes - this was hard for me ... after 5 minutes, my feet started to tingle. By putting your feet straight up while you're lying down, the blood pools around your stomach, around your reproductive system - this increases the blood flow in your uterus area.
> 3. I visualized them growing and chanted "grow follie grow ... grow follie grow".
> 4. I avoided sugar and carbohydrates the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> If you decide to try these tricks - let me know how they work out for you :)
> 
> Goodluck!!!

After I noticed my acupunturist does heat I started doing this at home too. It's nice to relax with a warming pad on back and belly anyway. I'm glad to hear someone who's got evidence that it may have actually worked. I haven't heard the feet up thing but it makes sense. I've also increased my iron intake with liquid supplement in my morning shake as this increases the oxygen in your blood. This is why they want blood flow...the oxygen helps things develop and grow. 
On the topic of iron, they've also linked low iron levels in preg women to learning disabilities, post partum depression and attention deficit disorder. It seem to make me really constipated but I have upped veggie intake and using Senna tea smooth move for digestive health.


----------



## MrsCompass

Oh! Thanks for the iron tip 2have4kids! I had iron deficiency when I was a teenager to my early twenties. I have to watch my iron levels then. 

Babydust to you!!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All,

Newbie here! Been reading through the posts here and it seems like a good supportive place.

My story, in a nutshell - I'm 38, DH is 43. Actively TTC for approx 1 year. Went to an infertility doctor in Feb. I have a blocked left tube. DH is fine. 

We tried IVF in April, no luck. Insurance won't cover another round, so we are trying IUI this cycle. Doctor recommends injectibles, but we are going with Clomid to save out of pocket costs.

Right now I'm on BCP's to "hold" the process. I go in for an US and BW on Tuesday and will start Clomid then. I'm hoping the IVF woke my system up and that the IUI will work. It only takes one good egg, right? Thinking positive thoughts :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Greyhoundmom - I'm sorry the IVF didn't work. 

I had my first IUI in January with Femara. It was a BFP but sadly we lost the baby. After that, my Doc put me on BCP. Apparently, by being on the pill, the ovaries will work better and will respond to your medication better. Goodluck!!! Go Right Side Go!!! Let us know how you do.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hello. I am hoping to my first iui in late June if af shows up (I'm having very lil pink spot once a day when I wipe). 

I'm doing injectables, follistim 100 because I likely have dimished ovarian reserve. 
I don't have insurance coverage for meds either. I initially was going to avoid June July as my nearly adult ds was conceived in those months but I've already waited so long to start any treatment. 

Good luck to all of you. My history is in signature


----------



## Sunshine15

MrsCompass, thanks for sharing those tricks. If this cycle doesn't work I will definitely try it next month. 

Alicatt, I'm actually taking a more relaxed approach this time around. Last month's TWW was extremely emotionally draining for for DH & myself so we agreed we would take it easy this month. AF's is due on June 12. Gonna give it till June 14-15 to see if AF shows up. Last month I tested on cd13 & it was just way too much stress. 

Last month we had 3 follies & 24mil sperm. This month we have 2 follies & 47 mil sperm. Hopefully they made it to the target.


----------



## alicatt

Sunshine15 said:


> MrsCompass, thanks for sharing those tricks. If this cycle doesn't work I will definitely try it next month.
> 
> Alicatt, I'm actually taking a more relaxed approach this time around. Last month's TWW was extremely emotionally draining for for DH & myself so we agreed we would take it easy this month. AF's is due on June 12. Gonna give it till June 14-15 to see if AF shows up. Last month I tested on cd13 & it was just way too much stress.
> 
> Last month we had 3 follies & 24mil sperm. This month we have 2 follies & 47 mil sperm. Hopefully they made it to the target.

Wishing you some sticky :dust:!!! Maybe this is your month :)

I won't know if I'm continuing with this month until I go in on Monday. We need to see some follies on the left ovary for us to continue. Here is hoping that the clomid stimulated my left ovary. Go Leftie!! :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Sunshine! I certainly hope you won't have to use the tricks because you're going to get your BFP on this very cycle. 

I'm at work right now and I have a water bottle on the left side of my lower stomach. We're still growing those follicles. Today, they were at 21 and 22. Doc wants to see them at 23 to 28 before we trigger. I was hoping to trigger tonight but now, maybe tomorrow. 

How's everyone else doing? What day is everyone on? I'm CD#16 and I usually ovulate on CD#18 or CD#19.


----------



## alicatt

I'm on CD9 and usually ovulate around CD15-17. On CD12 the Dr is going to start monitoring my follies. Then we'll know better as to when we will do it!!!

So you are a week ahead of me!! Here's hoping that this is our month!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

I just got the green light to go ahead and trigger tonight (Friday) and we go in on Sunday for our IUI! I guess my blood work from this morning shows surge and that I'm ready to ovulate. *FINGERS CROSSED* OMG I WANT THIS TO WORK SOOOO BADLY!!!!


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> I just got the green light to go ahead and trigger tonight (Friday) and we go in on Sunday for our IUI! I guess my blood work from this morning shows surge and that I'm ready to ovulate. *FINGERS CROSSED* OMG I WANT THIS TO WORK SOOOO BADLY!!!!

WOOHOO! Very excited for you :) FX'd :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm in! Hopefully.... We did an IVF in January and lost both babies in March. :( I have PCOS so it's tough to do an IUI with feast or famine. They have me on 5 mg Femara and I start Bravelle Monday. First scan on Friday which will be day 11. I am totally scared to fail.... If this doesn't work, we may be done trying.


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hey Gals, although I am not triggering I got a positive OPK about an hour ago! IUI tomorrow!! Prayers please!! We need them for sure! Baby dust and prayers for all is June Ladies!!


----------



## MrsCompass

GREAT Armiwife!!!! Goodluck and I will send prayers your way. 

AFM - I had my IUI on Sunday. Prayers for me too please. Our spermcount wasn't as good as the first one (I didn't bother asking about the exact number). I AM NERVOUS!!!!


----------



## alicatt

ArmyWifeCarli - YAY! Congrats, on the OPK, and good luck tomorrow!!!

MrsCompas - sending you :dust: congrats on the IUI yesterday :) 

AFM - I'm going in for my CD12 ultrasound to see if I have any follicles on my left ovary. After finding out that my right tube is blocked (and my right ovary is missing), we only have the left side in tact. So if I don't have any follicles on that ovary I will have to wait until September :cry: I also find out what my day 3 hormone levels are and whether my eggs are healthy and plentiful. Wish me luck!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Alicatt - I really hope you have plenty of follicles on the left side. Hoping for the best for all of us.


----------



## JandK

:dust:Looks like I will be doing my 3rd IUI on June 10. I really want this to be the one. We have been doing it naturally at home using donor sperm but I am going to the fertility clinic on Wednesday to see if there is anything else we can do up my chances..Good luck to everyone


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> :dust:Looks like I will be doing my 3rd IUI on June 10. I really want this to be the one. We have been doing it naturally at home using donor sperm but I am going to the fertility clinic on Wednesday to see if there is anything else we can do up my chances..Good luck to everyone

:dust:!!

I will be doing IUI this weekend as well, it appears! I just got back from the FS and they found a 13 mm folli on my left and actually found my ovary and it has a 16 mm folli. Only problem is that the right tube is blocked, so we really need to get that left ovary folli going! He did find another one on the left, but it was a little smaller than the 13 mm and didn't think it would get big enough to release this month. Oh, and my day 3 hormone results were awesome, so things are looking good! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## JandK

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am glad to have the resources to keep trying for now. Good luck on your IUI this weekend. We will be on the same cycle for the 2ww. Stay positive


----------



## fisher640

Good luck this week everyone!
I'm CD8 today so just waiting and hopefully growing some follicles in there. I start testing with OPKs CD11, so just a few more days. I got a big package in the mail from amazon this week with smiley face OPKs and cheapies, I'm going to use the cheapies twice a day and the smiley face ones in the morning (the clinic wants fmu and smiley opts only but I never got a positive the last two months at home so I'm double checking myself)


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

IUI today! But DH had about only 1000 good sperm. I am very sad and praying that God gives us our miracle baby!


----------



## Kimmie2012

Hi everyone! I was supposed to have a June iui, but we just found out today....5 weeks pregnant! :) SO excited and happy! It happened naturally, a true miracle from God. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## alicatt

Kimmie2012 said:


> Hi everyone! I was supposed to have a June iui, but we just found out today....5 weeks pregnant! :) SO excited and happy! It happened naturally, a true miracle from God. Baby dust to you all!

That is great news Kimmie! Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> Good luck this week everyone!
> I'm CD8 today so just waiting and hopefully growing some follicles in there. I start testing with OPKs CD11, so just a few more days. I got a big package in the mail from amazon this week with smiley face OPKs and cheapies, I'm going to use the cheapies twice a day and the smiley face ones in the morning (the clinic wants fmu and smiley opts only but I never got a positive the last two months at home so I'm double checking myself)

Fisher, have they discussed using a trigger shot to help you ovulate? I'm not sure whether it works if the follicles are still small. Still it might be something to ask your FS about. I'm having one to make sure I ovulate and they use HCG as it mimics the LH surge. :dust:


----------



## alicatt

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> IUI today! But DH had about only 1000 good sperm. I am very sad and praying that God gives us our miracle baby!

It only takes 1 egg and one sperm! :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> IUI today! But DH had about only 1000 good sperm. I am very sad and praying that God gives us our miracle baby!

Our numbers weren't good either for our IUI ... but it only takes 1 VERY good one. Goodluck!!! 

The past 2 days, I have been very crampy. Today, I woke up hungry. I'm sure it's all from the triggershot. I can't wait until it leaves my body.


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

MrsCompass said:


> ArmyWifeCarli said:
> 
> 
> IUI today! But DH had about only 1000 good sperm. I am very sad and praying that God gives us our miracle baby!
> 
> Our numbers weren't good either for our IUI ... but it only takes 1 VERY good one. Goodluck!!!
> 
> The past 2 days, I have been very crampy. Today, I woke up hungry. I'm sure it's all from the triggershot. I can't wait until it leaves my body.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the encouragement! I am praying it is enough!


----------



## MrsCompass

I am currently at work and some websites are blocked. I wish I can send you a link of this other forum I read. A girl got pregnant with 50,000 post wash!!! See! It is possible. 
(now if only i could listen to my advise! sometimes, i feel like this cycle is already a bust)


----------



## TTCisapain

I will join, starting my first IUI in June. AF is supposed to arrive this Sunday, so looking for insemination at the end of the month. 

Congrats Kimmie!! Praying for everyone to get a BFP. What a long road infertility is. We have been trying for 2 years, 1 miscarriage 10/11 and nothing since ... we shall see how this goes. Will be on 50 mg of Clomid CD 5-8 and progesterone and trigger shot.


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> I will join, starting my first IUI in June. AF is supposed to arrive this Sunday, so looking for insemination at the end of the month.
> 
> Congrats Kimmie!! Praying for everyone to get a BFP. What a long road infertility is. We have been trying for 2 years, 1 miscarriage 10/11 and nothing since ... we shall see how this goes. Will be on 50 mg of Clomid CD 5-8 and progesterone and trigger shot.

Welcome! I will be doing a double IUI this weekend. I hope! I guess it will depend on whether my follicles on the left look good. They were at 10mm and 13mm on CD12, but I don't usually ovulate until CD17 so they have a few more days to get there. The one on the right was bigger but my right tube is blocked, so I really need those follicles on the left to grow!!!! I too will be using a trigger shot, not sure about progesterone. I guess we will see whether that is necessary? 

Best of luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

TTCisapain said:


> I will join, starting my first IUI in June. AF is supposed to arrive this Sunday, so looking for insemination at the end of the month.
> 
> Congrats Kimmie!! Praying for everyone to get a BFP. What a long road infertility is. We have been trying for 2 years, 1 miscarriage 10/11 and nothing since ... we shall see how this goes. Will be on 50 mg of Clomid CD 5-8 and progesterone and trigger shot.

Welcome!!! Hopefully this is the magic formula (mg of Clomid CD 5-8 and progesterone and trigger shot)!!!! In your case, I hope AF comes sooner or not at all and this could be your surprise BFP!

I'm currently on my 2WW and taking progesterone suppositories. Wholly batman ... the progesterone is making me sleepy!!! I slept during my Lunch hour and luckily I snored and woke myself up to go back to work! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, I saw a peak yesterday (cd18..finally) and had my 1st iui today. We were told to bd tonight and tomorrow, can the egg/eggs take more than 24 hours to come down? The nurse smiled and said he had a great 'sample' with 64million. I gave dh a pat on the back after and told him I think he's done good. What's the average? :shrug:

Did a terrible thing and watched birth videos last night, what am I signing up for!! Anyway, feel terribly emotional/teary right now, I'm sure it's a combination of those scary vids and chlomid making me wonky.:headspin:

I did acupuncture afterwards and had visions of sparkly baby dust for all of us. :dust:


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

MrsCompass said:


> I am currently at work and some websites are blocked. I wish I can send you a link of this other forum I read. A girl got pregnant with 50,000 post wash!!! See! It is possible.
> (now if only i could listen to my advise! sometimes, i feel like this cycle is already a bust)

Thanks Trina!!! I am praying we get pregnant. With such a low count post wash! I am keeping my prayers constant and my hopes high! For both of us! I pray we all get our BFP's this cycle!


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, I saw a peak yesterday (cd18..finally) and had my 1st iui today. We were told to bd tonight and tomorrow, can the egg/eggs take more than 24 hours to come down? The nurse smiled and said he had a great 'sample' with 64million. I gave dh a pat on the back after and told him I think he's done good. What's the average? :shrug:
> 
> Did a terrible thing and watched birth videos last night, what am I signing up for!! Anyway, feel terribly emotional/teary right now, I'm sure it's a combination of those scary vids and chlomid making me wonky.:headspin:
> 
> I did acupuncture afterwards and had visions of sparkly baby dust for all of us. :dust:

WOOHOO!!! Contgrats on the IUI, and the sample. That is awesome! I think they like to see 20M, so 64M is great!! 

As for the egg, I think it really depends on you. Once you ovulate, it starts to float down the fallopian tube, and along its journey sperm meet it and hopefully one little guy gets in! They say that eggs last from 12 to 48 hours, and sperm last from 48-72 hours. So the idea is that if you BD the 3-4 days before and day of, perhaps the day after, you are definitely covering all of your bases. IUI is usually done the day before and if doing 2 the day before and day of. Since an IUI places the sperm in the uterus, it gives them a head start on getting to the egg. It also eliminates the hostile cervix/CM issues that some women have.

Best of luck to you!!! :dust: 

BTW - I am having my IUI in the next couple of days, probably on the weekend.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Do most of you ladies take your clomid in the morning or at night? I started mine last night and will hopefully have an IUI late next week! This will be my first "real" medicated IUI (I tried an IUI with soy instead of clomid and ov'd earlier than my first scan so no IUI). I'm excited!


----------



## alicatt

RoccoBoxr said:


> Do most of you ladies take your clomid in the morning or at night? I started mine last night and will hopefully have an IUI late next week! This will be my first "real" medicated IUI (I tried an IUI with soy instead of clomid and ov'd earlier than my first scan so no IUI). I'm excited!

Cool! My Dr said I could take it whenever I wanted, or I could split the dose and take one in the morning and one at night (I was on 100mg, and the pills were 50mg each). So I don't think it matters, as long as you take it at the same time each day. My Dr did day that it can cause stomach upset, so I opted to take both pills before I went to bed so if my stomach was upset, I was sleeping! :haha: Did your Dr suggest you take it at a certain time? 

I took it days 2-6 and on day 12 we saw 3 follicles, I go in tomorrow day 15 and we'll see if they have grown enough, and if so, we'll probably do the IUI on Fri/Sat or Sat/Sun? I'm not sure what he will suggest. 

:dust:


----------



## JandK

I am day 8 and we are planning the IUI this weekend depending on what the OPK says. Bought the sperm this morning it will be delivered Friday. Have an appt with the Fertility clinic today so I will see what he says. Otherwise I am pretty hopeful and feeling good for my 3rd try...:bfp::blue:


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I am day 8 and we are planning the IUI this weekend depending on what the OPK says. Bought the sperm this morning it will be delivered Friday. Have an appt with the Fertility clinic today so I will see what he says. Otherwise I am pretty hopeful and feeling good for my 3rd try...:bfp::blue:

WOOHOO! My sperm is waiting for me at the clinic. I am on cd 14, but I ovulate later, and should ovulate either Friday or Saturday. We are doing a double IUI this month. It all hinges on the ultrasound I have tomorrow.
We need to see the follicles on the left ovary develop further. Good luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

> WOOHOO!!! Contgrats on the IUI, and the sample. That is awesome! I think they like to see 20M, so 64M is great!!
> 
> As for the egg, I think it really depends on you. Once you ovulate, it starts to float down the fallopian tube, and along its journey sperm meet it and hopefully one little guy gets in! They say that eggs last from 12 to 48 hours, and sperm last from 48-72 hours. So the idea is that if you BD the 3-4 days before and day of, perhaps the day after, you are definitely covering all of your bases. IUI is usually done the day before and if doing 2 the day before and day of. Since an IUI places the sperm in the uterus, it gives them a head start on getting to the egg. It also eliminates the hostile cervix/CM issues that some women have.
> 
> Best of luck to you!!! :dust:
> 
> BTW - I am having my IUI in the next couple of days, probably on the weekend.

ok, thanks for that. I hope your lefties develop and wish you the best with your iui :flower:, when you do double iui are you doing the day of your serge and the day after or the two days after surge?


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> ok, thanks for that. I hope your lefties develop and wish you the best with your iui :flower:, when you do double iui are you doing the day of your serge and the day after or the two days after surge?

To be honest, I'm not sure! I am going to go see my FS tomorrow to make sure I have some big follicles on the left ovary, and if I do, then he will decide on which days to do the IUI. I am also doing a trigger shot to help make sure I ovulate, and I'm not sure of the timing of that either! HEHE.

I do think that they like to do the IUI on the day before you ovulate and the day of ovulation, which may or may not correlate to when you see the a positive OPK, in my case I had 2 days of positive OPK before I actually did ovulate. I noticed a little EWCM this afternoon, and my ovaries are definitely feeling full right now. So I think I am getting close! If my body does what it did last month I will get a positive OPK tomorrow and Friday, and then ovulate on Saturday. Of course this may all change with the trigger shot. I'm just not sure!

I will let you know what the plan is once I get the information tomorrow!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi!

MrsCompass - thanks for the welcome!

I started meds yesterday and my doctor said my IUI would probably occur sometime later next week. This is a much quicker turnaround than IVF, so being somewhat impatient, I'm liking that!

I am taking Letrozole 2.5 mg morning and evening, then will add in a low dose of Follistim on Friday. The follistim isn't covered by my insurance, but it wasn't too bad given that I didn't need too much of it. During my IVF cycle, using only follistim, my follicles developed slowly so my doctor thought this would do the trick for the IUI. Let's hope so!

Hope everyone is having a great week and good luck to anyone having their IUI or in the 2WW!


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> Hi!
> 
> MrsCompass - thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I started meds yesterday and my doctor said my IUI would probably occur sometime later next week. This is a much quicker turnaround than IVF, so being somewhat impatient, I'm liking that!
> 
> I am taking Letrozole 2.5 mg morning and evening, then will add in a low dose of Follistim on Friday. The follistim isn't covered by my insurance, but it wasn't too bad given that I didn't need too much of it. During my IVF cycle, using only follistim, my follicles developed slowly so my doctor thought this would do the trick for the IUI. Let's hope so!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week and good luck to anyone having their IUI or in the 2WW!

Welcome! None of the meds are covered by my insurance :( I'm only using clomid (generic) and it isn't too expensive. I am not familiar with other drugs, but I hope they work for you! My IUI is hopefully going to occur this weekend, but only if my follicles have grown. I will find out tomorrow! 

:dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> ok, thanks for that. I hope your lefties develop and wish you the best with your iui :flower:, when you do double iui are you doing the day of your serge and the day after or the two days after surge?
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure! I am going to go see my FS tomorrow to make sure I have some big follicles on the left ovary, and if I do, then he will decide on which days to do the IUI. I am also doing a trigger shot to help make sure I ovulate, and I'm not sure of the timing of that either! HEHE.
> 
> I do think that they like to do the IUI on the day before you ovulate and the day of ovulation, which may or may not correlate to when you see the a positive OPK, in my case I had 2 days of positive OPK before I actually did ovulate. I noticed a little EWCM this afternoon, and my ovaries are definitely feeling full right now. So I think I am getting close! If my body does what it did last month I will get a positive OPK tomorrow and Friday, and then ovulate on Saturday. Of course this may all change with the trigger shot. I'm just not sure!
> 
> I will let you know what the plan is once I get the information tomorrow!Click to expand...

That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this thread was on another for April IUIs for my first cycle. I unfortunately was met with a resounding BFN for that cycle. But the upside was that I responding very well to my injectibles, there was 6 large follicles and 2 possibles with a trigger shot.

When I went for my 2nd cycle, I was told that I had two rather large cysts on my ovaries. So I waited a month and decompressed my mind, relaxed and focused on getting rid of those cysts for this next cycle. 

Now I am patiently waiting for AF to arrive so that I can take my baseline u/s and get started with injectibles again. It is funny I never want AF to show ordinarily and here I am searching for her and she is taking her sweet time. She will actually be on time this time ( I have a 26 day cycle).

Anyway that is my story...


----------



## newlywedgal

So I had my IUI this morning - very disappointed that the sample only had 2.5 million sperm. Talked to hubby, and he said he missed the cup!! WTF! I was in TEARS on the table - and about ready to give up. I feel like that was a wasted cycle considering that the first two there were 100+ million and 80+ million, respectively, and they didn't work. I am going to try to do softcups tonight and in the AM to maybe help the process, but I am super bummed :(


----------



## Sunshine15

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I'm in! Hopefully.... We did an IVF in January and lost both babies in March. :( I have PCOS so it's tough to do an IUI with feast or famine. They have me on 5 mg Femara and I start Bravelle Monday. First scan on Friday which will be day 11. I am totally scared to fail.... If this doesn't work, we may be done trying.

ILuvBabies, stay positive you never know this may be the month. If you don't mind me asking how come you're not trying IVF again? We just did an IUI a few weeks ago & if it doesn't work we have one more covered by insurance but I really think IVF is going to be where we end up. Im dreading the shots cause I hate needles.


----------



## Sunshine15

newlywedgal said:


> So I had my IUI this morning - very disappointed that the sample only had 2.5 million sperm. Talked to hubby, and he said he missed the cup!! WTF! I was in TEARS on the table - and about ready to give up. I feel like that was a wasted cycle considering that the first two there were 100+ million and 80+ million, respectively, and they didn't work. I am going to try to do softcups tonight and in the AM to maybe help the process, but I am super bummed :(

Sorry hun but they do say it only takes one so try to stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## newlywedgal

Sunshine15 said:


> newlywedgal said:
> 
> 
> So I had my IUI this morning - very disappointed that the sample only had 2.5 million sperm. Talked to hubby, and he said he missed the cup!! WTF! I was in TEARS on the table - and about ready to give up. I feel like that was a wasted cycle considering that the first two there were 100+ million and 80+ million, respectively, and they didn't work. I am going to try to do softcups tonight and in the AM to maybe help the process, but I am super bummed :(
> 
> Sorry hun but they do say it only takes one so try to stay positive :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. It is very much appreciated


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:

I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf

I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!


----------



## 2have4kids

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:
> 
> I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf
> 
> I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!Click to expand...

Excellent thanks I am reading right now! Good luck with your appt.:thumbup:


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:
> 
> I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf
> 
> I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!Click to expand...

I just read the article. Very informative. Thank you. It suggested when using frozen sperm to do 2 IUI a month. If we skipped a month we could afford that.

Thanks again. Good luck


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I just read the article. Very informative. Thank you. It suggested when using frozen sperm to do 2 IUI a month. If we skipped a month we could afford that.
> 
> Thanks again. Good luck

You are welcome! My Dr. suggested it and I figured why not? I want this to happen this month, and so I decided lets throw everything but the kitchen sink at it :haha: Plus I had the extra money to do so. The total cost with donor sperm ($1500 for 2 vials) and 2 IUIs ($1300) is around $3000 by the time you add in the cost of the Clomid, Progesterone, and HCG shot.

So my follicles are 19mm and 24x28mm respectively, but since my right tube is blocked the only helpful one is the 19mm one. It only takes one though!

He did the HCG shot to trigger ovulation, and scheduled the IUIs for tomorrow and Saturday morning.

I asked about progesterone suppositories, and he automatically recommends them for his patients. So that way I have a better chance of keeping it. YAY!


----------



## 2have4kids

:hugs:You're so optimistic and positive, it's rubbing off :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> :hugs:You're so optimistic and positive, it's rubbing off :hugs::thumbup:

I really want this, and some people say that there is power in positive thinking! :hugs: I hope it rubs off on all of us, we all need some good news here!!! :dust:


----------



## TTCisapain

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:
> 
> I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf
> 
> I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!Click to expand...

So funny you posted this article. I opened it an new I read it before. This is the group doing my IUI later this month!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:
> 
> I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf
> 
> I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!Click to expand...
> 
> So funny you posted this article. I opened it an new I read it before. This is the group doing my IUI later this month!!Click to expand...

OH that is funny! :haha: They do a good job of explaining the process, and how they determine when the IUIs should be done after ovulation and/or trigger shots.


----------



## Sunshine15

alicatt said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> I just read the article. Very informative. Thank you. It suggested when using frozen sperm to do 2 IUI a month. If we skipped a month we could afford that.
> 
> Thanks again. Good luck
> 
> You are welcome! My Dr. suggested it and I figured why not? I want this to happen this month, and so I decided lets throw everything but the kitchen sink at it :haha: Plus I had the extra money to do so. The total cost with donor sperm ($1500 for 2 vials) and 2 IUIs ($1300) is around $3000 by the time you add in the cost of the Clomid, Progesterone, and HCG shot.
> 
> So my follicles are 19mm and 24x28mm respectively, but since my right tube is blocked the only helpful one is the 19mm one. It only takes one though!
> 
> He did the HCG shot to trigger ovulation, and scheduled the IUIs for tomorrow and Saturday morning.
> 
> I asked about progesterone suppositories, and he automatically recommends them for his patients. So that way I have a better chance of keeping it. YAY!Click to expand...

 I'm so excited for you! Sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## Sunshine15

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> That's so interesting, and possiby helping me figure some things out! I had 2 days of surge, the second day was when I did the iui, so I was wondering if it was done a day early, because they dont trigger or ultrasound monitor I have no idea but I don't want to be wasting my money. We'll do another BD tonight just to make sure. Thanks for the info and welcome Greyhound lady! Here's to babies all around :yipee:
> 
> I found an article that was helpful in explaining when the best time to do the IUI. Check out: https://www.infertilitydoc.net/pdf/CLOMID_IUI.pdf
> 
> I am heading to my appt for the US in an hour. Hopefully I will know more then! I'll definitely post!!Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the article. It's crazy that only one per million make it to the tubes. :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

Sunshine.. any news on how your last IUI went?


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:You're so optimistic and positive, it's rubbing off :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> I really want this, and some people say that there is power in positive thinking! :hugs: I hope it rubs off on all of us, we all need some good news here!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I definitely believe this - and I will be sending positive thoughts your way! Good luck with your IUI's!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone! I had my first IUI this morning.
It was hilarious. The assistant went to open the KY tube, and it sprayed all over the room. It made us all laugh, which helped make things more relaxed.

The sperm count was 25M, is that good for donor sperm? I have no idea. They also gave me Crinone progesterone, and I'm supposed to start using it on Sunday. 

I wish I could take the day off work and just relax, but I have to work. I am worried that the sperm are washing out of my uterus by being upright?


----------



## MrsG2010

Hi gals. I'm not likely to get my first IUI until July but I'd like to follow along w you all.


----------



## JandK

Alicatt I have read that you really only need to be on your back for 30 mins because the cervix keeps it in there and where they need to be. Good luck


----------



## L4hope

Not sure about donor sperm count alicat. My hubby's count has been between 12-17mil postwash. My doc always says anything over 3million shows the same pregnancy rates. Theres more concern when numbers are below 3mil. Good luck! As for the crinone, I've heard nasty things about it. I take prometrium and other ladies on here have said it's much better. Just an FYI if you don't like it you could maybe ask to switch.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> As for the crinone, I've heard nasty things about it. I take prometrium and other ladies on here have said it's much better. Just an FYI if you don't like it you could maybe ask to switch.


OHH.. good to know, thanks! Any idea how expensive it was? They gave me a $50 coupon, so I'm guessing its expensive!


----------



## L4hope

Sorry not sure about the price. The prometrium is $35 for me.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Sorry not sure about the price. The prometrium is $35 for me.

I just called, it is $261.99 at walgreens, I'm going to call walmart, see if it is any cheaper there. Now I know why they gave me a $50 coupon!


----------



## L4hope

Ouch!


----------



## MrsCompass

What's the prometrium for? Is it like progesterone?


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Ouch!

Well now I'm confused, I just called Target and confirmed the RX, and they are saying $34.99? How can Target and Walgreens be so different?

I am going to go into Target tomorrow and verify that is the cost. Seems like a huge difference!


----------



## L4hope

Prometrium is a kind of progesterone suppository. 

That's a huge price difference but hopefully it's right!


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> What's the prometrium for? Is it like progesterone?

Yes, it is, it is used by women that have lower progesterone levels to help maintain the pregnancy. Crinone, is the brand that my Dr is recommending, and it is a suppository gel. They want me to start taking it on CD18 and if I end up pregnant, I will continue it until 10-12 weeks. 

It is unclear whether I have issues with miscarriage as I have never been pregnant, but my Dr feels that it is better to err on the side of caution and take the supplemental progesterone to stave off a potential miscarriage.

I wonder, does it actually work? Or have others had miscarriages even while taking a progesterone supplement?


----------



## adroplet

hi ladies, may I join?
I have my first dr appt today for this cycle. fingers crossed all looks well.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> hi ladies, may I join?
> I have my first dr appt today for this cycle. fingers crossed all looks well.

Welcome! I hope things go well for you!


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies!

I had my second IUI this morning, and the Dr was happy with the timing, as I am fairly sure I ovulated around 11pm last night. That is about 36 hours exactly after the HCG shot. 

This sperm sample was even better than yesterday with 45M swimmers, YAY! 

I start the Crinone tomorrow, to help thicken my lining and make it all warm and comfy for the zygote to implant. :haha:

And the 2WW begins.. FX'd it works!


----------



## sweetc

Hi all - hope I can join you. We will have our second unmedicated IUI tomorrow. My husband has low count and lowish motility. We tried IVF/ICSI first back in February (BFN). He since quit cycling on his race team and his numbers have increased somewhat (to approx 10-12 million). We're hoping to try IUI a few times to save up in case we need to do IVF again. Hope that is not the case and this round is our BFP! Baby dust to all!


----------



## adroplet

:dust:*Ali*:dust:

CD3
My appt went great! I have 6 follies total and 2 are at size 9 already. I am going to be on the clomid/menopur cocktail for the first time along with estrace for the lining and progesterone supp after the ICI. I hope the side effects wont drive me nuts.

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> :dust:*Ali*:dust:
> 
> CD3
> My appt went great! I have 6 follies total and 2 are at size 9 already. I am going to be on the clomid/menopur cocktail for the first time along with estrace for the lining and progesterone supp after the ICI. I hope the side effects wont drive me nuts.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!

Thanks for the baby dust!!! WOW! 6 follies already? I haven't heard of menopur, how does it help the clomid? I will be starting with progesterone suppositories tomorrow. Best of luck, and hopefully you are right and the side effects aren't too scary!:flower:


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> Hi all - hope I can join you. We will have our second unmedicated IUI tomorrow. My husband has low count and lowish motility. We tried IVF/ICSI first back in February (BFN). He since quit cycling on his race team and his numbers have increased somewhat (to approx 10-12 million). We're hoping to try IUI a few times to save up in case we need to do IVF again. Hope that is not the case and this round is our BFP! Baby dust to all!

Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!!! We can be 2WW buddies, since I had one Fri and another one this morning. :) Sending yous :dust: your way!!


----------



## adroplet

The Menopur I will inject after the 5 days of clomid. It just keeps the follies growing and it does not eat up the lining the way clomid does. 
Size 9s, yay! I think I owe it to my acupuncturist. Before seeing him I never had anything bigger than a 6 on CD3. Aside from the chinese herbs, I take triple omega and raspberry leaf tea.

Let me know how the progesterone supp side effects go, I've never used those either. 

Sticky vibes and :dust:


----------



## AngelXXOh

waiting2be said:


> HI Ladies!
> 
> Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
> We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/
> 
> Anyone else want to join me??? :)

Hi!! Im getting my first IUI on Monday if my ultrasound tomorrow shows that my follies have grown! Im so excited and praying ill get my :bfp: on the first try!


----------



## JandK

Crazy things going on tonight. I forgot to order a catheter this month and we found out as we were setting up. We decided on some Macgyver shit and are gonna use a coffee stirrer that my partner super glued on the end of the syringe. As i type this we are waiting for the sperm to thaw. True story. I had to tell someone. If I get pregnant this month it will be a great story to tell


----------



## fisher640

Negative OPK this morning too so they want me to come in tomorrow for bloodwork & ultrasound. No birthday (Monday) IUI :-/ I guess my luck doesn't really fall that way anyway :shrug:


----------



## AngelXXOh

YAY! HCG shot this morning and my follies are 17 and 19. IUI is tomorrow


----------



## sweetc

alicatt said:


> sweetc said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - hope I can join you. We will have our second unmedicated IUI tomorrow. My husband has low count and lowish motility. We tried IVF/ICSI first back in February (BFN). He since quit cycling on his race team and his numbers have increased somewhat (to approx 10-12 million). We're hoping to try IUI a few times to save up in case we need to do IVF again. Hope that is not the case and this round is our BFP! Baby dust to all!
> 
> Good luck on your IUI tomorrow!!! We can be 2WW buddies, since I had one Fri and another one this morning. :) Sending yous :dust: your way!!Click to expand...

Sounds great - the 2WW officially starts! We had a 33.7 mil/ml sperm count, which is the absolute highest DH has ever been - so hopeful now!


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies!
> 
> Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
> We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/
> 
> Anyone else want to join me??? :)
> 
> Hi!! Im getting my first IUI on Monday if my ultrasound tomorrow shows that my follies have grown! Im so excited and praying ill get my :bfp: on the first try!Click to expand...

Best of luck to you! I had my second IUI yesterday so we can be IUI buddies during the 2WW! Are you going to use a progesterone supplement?
:dust:


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Crazy things going on tonight. I forgot to order a catheter this month and we found out as we were setting up. We decided on some Macgyver shit and are gonna use a coffee stirrer that my partner super glued on the end of the syringe. As i type this we are waiting for the sperm to thaw. True story. I had to tell someone. If I get pregnant this month it will be a great story to tell

Awesome! That is really funny! I hope it works!


----------



## AngelXXOh

alicatt said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies!
> 
> Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
> We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/
> 
> Anyone else want to join me??? :)
> 
> Hi!! Im getting my first IUI on Monday if my ultrasound tomorrow shows that my follies have grown! Im so excited and praying ill get my :bfp: on the first try!Click to expand...
> 
> Best of luck to you! I had my second IUI yesterday so we can be IUI buddies during the 2WW! Are you going to use a progesterone supplement?
> :dust:Click to expand...


I asked him about it this morning and he told me he didn't think id need one because i have a good luteal phase and my lining is really good, he gave me a suppository for 2 days after the iui though- i think its because i asked. ( my lining was 9 today! yay!) 
YAY 2WW buddies:) definitely feel like this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## Chcltbnny

Just dropping in to say hello after my month off. I have been lurking and reading but really had nothing to contribute due to being off this month.

I am waiting for AF to arrive so that I can start IUI cycle 2 - hopefully my cysts are gone. But she is taking her sweet time getting here. I am usually 26 day cycle but I guess that she is waiting a little longer because I was early last month. Hopefully tomorrow!

Relax and good thoughts is my strategy this time. Well good luck to everyone and baby dust to all.


----------



## adroplet

JandK:dust:

Good luck to you both. I am also going to do an in home insemination this cycle. Last month's was our practice run, lots of laughs though.
We are using, softcups and preseed.


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello ladies! Know I have been MIA. Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Prayers and Baby dust to us all!! As for me, if you all remember we had an extremely low post was count and did our IUI. So we are in our 2 WW. The longest 2 weeks ever! Hahaha good things come to those who wait right? So my DH had some use or lose days and is waiting it out at home with me. We will most likely clean out the garage, watch movies, pick up our new furniture when it comes in and hang out with our son. He also bought me tons of material as I quilt and sew. So it hasn't been too bad in our 2WW. How are you all handling or going to tackle the 2WW without going insane!! I also have been doing extra quiet time with my bible. So that is truly keeping me optimistic and calm. I pray each one of us gets our BFP this month! We all deserve it. Hope all of you have a wonderful day!


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies!
> 
> Well we had 2 failed IUI's Oct & Nov of last year and took a little IUI break.
> We have been trying natrually since then but still no BFP! So today I called and it looks like we will be trying IUI #3 early June since today is CD4 i missed out a possible May iui :/
> 
> Anyone else want to join me??? :)
> 
> Hi!! Im getting my first IUI on Monday if my ultrasound tomorrow shows that my follies have grown! Im so excited and praying ill get my :bfp: on the first try!Click to expand...
> 
> Best of luck to you! I had my second IUI yesterday so we can be IUI buddies during the 2WW! Are you going to use a progesterone supplement?
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked him about it this morning and he told me he didn't think id need one because i have a good luteal phase and my lining is really good, he gave me a suppository for 2 days after the iui though- i think its because i asked. ( my lining was 9 today! yay!)
> YAY 2WW buddies:) definitely feel like this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!Click to expand...

I hear you!! I'm trying to keep busy, and have been getting all sorts of things done around the house. We painted the master bedroom this weekend, and I need to re-upolster the chaise to match. This seems to be helping with the 2WW, I'm not obsessing as much as I did last month!

:dust:


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> Negative OPK this morning too so they want me to come in tomorrow for bloodwork & ultrasound. No birthday (Monday) IUI :-/ I guess my luck doesn't really fall that way anyway :shrug:

Best of luck fisher!!! Hopefully they see some nice round follies, and they'll give you a trigger shot of HCG and you'll be in there tomorrow!! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

sweetc said:


> Sounds great - the 2WW officially starts! We had a 33.7 mil/ml sperm count, which is the absolute highest DH has ever been - so hopeful now!

WOW! That is great :) glad your sperm count was so high!!!

I'm 3DPO now, how do we make it the next 9-12 days? AHHHH!


----------



## alicatt

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> Hello ladies! Know I have been MIA. Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Prayers and Baby dust to us all!! As for me, if you all remember we had an extremely low post was count and did our IUI. So we are in our 2 WW. The longest 2 weeks ever! Hahaha good things come to those who wait right? So my DH had some use or lose days and is waiting it out at home with me. We will most likely clean out the garage, watch movies, pick up our new furniture when it comes in and hang out with our son. He also bought me tons of material as I quilt and sew. So it hasn't been too bad in our 2WW. How are you all handling or going to tackle the 2WW without going insane!! I also have been doing extra quiet time with my bible. So that is truly keeping me optimistic and calm. I pray each one of us gets our BFP this month! We all deserve it. Hope all of you have a wonderful day!

Hi Carli,

Thanks for praying for all of us!! I bet it has been nice to have your man home with you, doing some much needed chores and keeping busy during the 2WW. I too have been keeping busy, but it is hard to just WAIT.. 
How many DPO are you? I think you are ahead of me (I'm 3DPO), so hopefully you will get a positive test before too long!!! :dust:


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

alicatt said:


> ArmyWifeCarli said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Know I have been MIA. Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Prayers and Baby dust to us all!! As for me, if you all remember we had an extremely low post was count and did our IUI. So we are in our 2 WW. The longest 2 weeks ever! Hahaha good things come to those who wait right? So my DH had some use or lose days and is waiting it out at home with me. We will most likely clean out the garage, watch movies, pick up our new furniture when it comes in and hang out with our son. He also bought me tons of material as I quilt and sew. So it hasn't been too bad in our 2WW. How are you all handling or going to tackle the 2WW without going insane!! I also have been doing extra quiet time with my bible. So that is truly keeping me optimistic and calm. I pray each one of us gets our BFP this month! We all deserve it. Hope all of you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hi Carli,
> 
> Thanks for praying for all of us!! I bet it has been nice to have your man home with you, doing some much needed chores and keeping busy during the 2WW. I too have been keeping busy, but it is hard to just WAIT..
> How many DPO are you? I think you are ahead of me (I'm 3DPO), so hopefully you will get a positive test before too long!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey there!! 

I am 7DPO. Close yet far! Hahaha! I hope we all get our BFP's this month! I am trying not to read into any symptoms. I am one to try and ignore to not make myself crazy. So that helps too.


----------



## MrsCompass

8DPO here!!!!!! The wait is killing me!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> 8DPO here!!!!!! The wait is killing me!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!

You are so close!! Any symptoms? I hope you get a :bfp:!! :thumbup:


----------



## fisher640

alicatt said:


> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Negative OPK this morning too so they want me to come in tomorrow for bloodwork & ultrasound. No birthday (Monday) IUI :-/ I guess my luck doesn't really fall that way anyway :shrug:
> 
> Best of luck fisher!!! Hopefully they see some nice round follies, and they'll give you a trigger shot of HCG and you'll be in there tomorrow!! :dust:Click to expand...

They don't do trigger shots. I'm not sure why, maybe because I've ovulated on my own all along?

The update is my IUI is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. They said my bloodwork was high enough I should have gotten a positive OPK this morning :shrug: it was def negative tho. Ever since I started the clomid. Anyway. She said there was 1 big 21mm follicle on the right and two little ones on the left 13&14 I think she said (I'm pretty sure those aren't big enough to count tho :sad1: I suspect I should have started the clomid a day earlier (cause this was one of those AF started in the afternoon so the next day is considered CD1 kind of cycles)


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fisher640 said:
> 
> 
> Negative OPK this morning too so they want me to come in tomorrow for bloodwork & ultrasound. No birthday (Monday) IUI :-/ I guess my luck doesn't really fall that way anyway :shrug:
> 
> Best of luck fisher!!! Hopefully they see some nice round follies, and they'll give you a trigger shot of HCG and you'll be in there tomorrow!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They don't do trigger shots. I'm not sure why, maybe because I've ovulated on my own all along?
> 
> The update is my IUI is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. They said my bloodwork was high enough I should have gotten a positive OPK this morning :shrug: it was def negative tho. Ever since I started the clomid. Anyway. She said there was 1 big 21mm follicle on the right and two little ones on the left 13&14 I think she said (I'm pretty sure those aren't big enough to count tho :sad1: I suspect I should have started the clomid a day earlier (cause this was one of those AF started in the afternoon so the next day is considered CD1 kind of cycles)Click to expand...

Well hopefully you do ovulate, and all is well! 21mm is great :) You only need one right? I had 2 but one didn't count since my right tube is blocked. They did the trigger on me even though I would have ovulated on my own. I do hear that clomid does delay ovulation for some women, so I wouldn't be too upset if you haven't ovulated yet. Also, the surge may happen later in the day? Either way, that is exciting, an IUI tomorrow. Best of luck :dust:


----------



## AngelXXOh

HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
I am praying it works. 

Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!

WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
:dust:


----------



## AngelXXOh

alicatt said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!
> 
> WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
> I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
> :dust:Click to expand...

They said motility was great too but didnt give me details. I was too nervous to pay attention. Hopefully my next IUI will be better - actually - :happydance: hopefully I wont need one! :happydance:
Im so sad I cant test until 14dpo because i got the trigger shot. Im a POAS addict.


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!
> 
> WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
> I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They said motility was great too but didnt give me details. I was too nervous to pay attention. Hopefully my next IUI will be better - actually - :happydance: hopefully I wont need one! :happydance:
> Im so sad I cant test until 14dpo because i got the trigger shot. Im a POAS addict.Click to expand...

Really? They told you that it will take that long for the HCG to leave your system? WOW! I was under the impression it would be gone much sooner! Guess I will have to be careful of that!! Good to know! I guess if you take a HTP now and it is negative, then you'll know its left your system, so that a POS in a week is really positive? HMM.. Will have to think about that.


----------



## AngelXXOh

alicatt said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!
> 
> WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
> I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They said motility was great too but didnt give me details. I was too nervous to pay attention. Hopefully my next IUI will be better - actually - :happydance: hopefully I wont need one! :happydance:
> Im so sad I cant test until 14dpo because i got the trigger shot. Im a POAS addict.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? They told you that it will take that long for the HCG to leave your system? WOW! I was under the impression it would be gone much sooner! Guess I will have to be careful of that!! Good to know! I guess if you take a HTP now and it is negative, then you'll know its left your system, so that a POS in a week is really positive? HMM.. Will have to think about that.Click to expand...

Pretty much. 
I took a test today just to see a positive. :oops: Its pretty dark. :) I was so happy for a minute. lol.


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!
> 
> WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
> I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They said motility was great too but didnt give me details. I was too nervous to pay attention. Hopefully my next IUI will be better - actually - :happydance: hopefully I wont need one! :happydance:
> Im so sad I cant test until 14dpo because i got the trigger shot. Im a POAS addict.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? They told you that it will take that long for the HCG to leave your system? WOW! I was under the impression it would be gone much sooner! Guess I will have to be careful of that!! Good to know! I guess if you take a HTP now and it is negative, then you'll know its left your system, so that a POS in a week is really positive? HMM.. Will have to think about that.Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much.
> I took a test today just to see a positive. :oops: Its pretty dark. :) I was so happy for a minute. lol.Click to expand...

HEHE.. I did the same thing on Saturday because my OPK was still positive, but I know I ovulated on Friday night. It was the HCG shot messing with my OPK. I thought it took about 5-10 days to get out of the system, so hmm. I am going to test when I get home just for the heck of it :) I have some IC's and will use one of those..


----------



## 2have4kids

Wow that's amazing sperm count! How you doing ali? 6dpo and just killing for the time to pass. Thank goodness work is so busy or it would be even worse waiting. 
I've had really low dull achy feeling right in uterus area. No cramps, no spotting just a weird feeling. Don't feel as bloated as last month.
They said not to test until the 23rd...uggg.

On the bright side I got a bunch of OPK's and HPT's off ebay for a really great price. Good expiry dates too. Seen any good movies lately girls? The company sent me some movie passes for a good deed. Last one I saw was The Lucky One with that gorgeous Zac Efron. Oh whomever gets to procreate with his sperm is gonna be one lucky lady hahahahaha


----------



## SunUp

Last cycle my trigger was still in my system on CD 10, but was gone CD12. 

I just had IUI today! It went well, great count! I have another IUI tomorrow and beta in 2 weeks!


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> Wow that's amazing sperm count! How you doing ali? 6dpo and just killing for the time to pass. Thank goodness work is so busy or it would be even worse waiting.
> I've had really low dull achy feeling right in uterus area. No cramps, no spotting just a weird feeling. Don't feel as bloated as last month.
> They said not to test until the 23rd...uggg.
> 
> On the bright side I got a bunch of OPK's and HPT's off ebay for a really great price. Good expiry dates too. Seen any good movies lately girls? The company sent me some movie passes for a good deed. Last one I saw was The Lucky One with that gorgeous Zac Efron. Oh whomever gets to procreate with his sperm is gonna be one lucky lady hahahahaha

Hey 2have4Kids..

Doing well, the waiting game is too much! I'm only 4dpo today. I wish I was 12DPO :) I'm going in for a BETA test on the 22 which would be 14DPO. If you are 1 day ahead of me, why are you waiting one day longer? Oh well, I'm sure you will be testing way before that! I certainly will be..:haha:

I'm looking forward to seeing Magic Mike, but it isn't out until the 29th. I really haven't been paying too much attention to what is in theaters at the moment, but the trailer for Magic Mike did catch my eye!


----------



## alicatt

alicatt said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> I took a test today just to see a positive. :oops: Its pretty dark. :) I was so happy for a minute. lol.
> 
> HEHE.. I did the same thing on Saturday because my OPK was still positive, but I know I ovulated on Friday night. It was the HCG shot messing with my OPK. I thought it took about 5-10 days to get out of the system, so hmm. I am going to test when I get home just for the heck of it :) I have some IC's and will use one of those..Click to expand...

OK so I did take one last night and again this morning. I swear that the one this morning is darker? Maybe its because of the FMU. Either way, it is really faint at 3-4DPO. I will test again tomorrow to see if it is darker or lighter.


----------



## MrsCompass

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> How's everyone feeling?

Hi Trina, 

I just realized you are in Toronto, I will be heading there myself in a few short weeks. Can't wait! Then it is up to Muskoka for 5 weeks. I miss home! (I'm Canadian, but live in FL now).

I'm doing OK, hating the 2WW, had some really bad allergies yesterday and waves of nausea in the afternoon and evening. They were mild, just slightly less than dry heaving. It is early though, I'm only 4DPO today! HEHE. So I doubt they were real symptoms.

How are you doing? You must be getting close to testing? What DPO are you?


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi everyone,

Had an US yesterday and despite 5 days of Letrozole and 3 days of Follistim, my follicles haven't grown much. I was a slow/low responder during my IVF cycle, so it wasn't a huge surprise, but I was hoping the Letrozole (which I didn't take last time) would jump start it. So now we are adding in Microdose Lupron shots 2x/day. I go back on Thursday to see how things are going. Slow and steady wins the race, right?

Thinking positive thoughts for everyone who has had their IUI or will be soon!


----------



## coyfishmom

Hi ladies! 

So I am on my 7th year of TTC and my 6th IUI. However, this cycle we are using follistim & ovidril for the first time. It's been a crazy month, but we are hoping this is it! We had two large follicles the day of our IUI and two smaller ones that the dr said if they are real fighters, they might actually have a chance. My husbands count was at 383 million (go hubby), so I am feeling very positive this month. Our doctor said because of my previous progesterone numbers (and three consecutive chemical pregnancies), they want me to take another ovidril booster shot tonight. So that means I can't test until June 26th. The wait is already almost unbearable. But I have taken too starting a journal for my hopefully soon-to-be baby. It helps pass the time and gets my emotions out. Plus it will show our baby one day just how much we wanted and loved him/her before they ever even came into this world. Just wanted to share my story and offer tons of prayers and positive vibes to everyone. I am so glad we get to share this journey together. :friends:


----------



## alicatt

coyfishmom said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So I am on my 7th year of TTC and my 6th IUI. However, this cycle we are using follistim & ovidril for the first time. It's been a crazy month, but we are hoping this is it! We had two large follicles the day of our IUI and two smaller ones that the dr said if they are real fighters, they might actually have a chance. My husbands count was at 383 million (go hubby), so I am feeling very positive this month. Our doctor said because of my previous progesterone numbers (and three consecutive chemical pregnancies), they want me to take another ovidril booster shot tonight. So that means I can't test until June 26th. The wait is already almost unbearable. But I have taken too starting a journal for my hopefully soon-to-be baby. It helps pass the time and gets my emotions out. Plus it will show our baby one day just how much we wanted and loved him/her before they ever even came into this world. Just wanted to share my story and offer tons of prayers and positive vibes to everyone. I am so glad we get to share this journey together. :friends:

*coyfishmom* - welcome!! That is one healthy sperm count!! :happydance: Congrats to your DH!!! I am not familiar with all of the different drugs that they use to help women get pregnant (we used clomid days 2-6 then an HCG shot to ensure ovulation and now I'm on progesterone suppositories). Due to the HCG shot I can't test for a while either (even though I have), I just wanted to see the faint line, and will continue to test, and if it gets darker then YAY, and if it gets lighter then OK, then I can hope it gets darker again in a few more days!!! Does ovidril do the same thing and give potential false positives? How many DPO are you? I'm 4DPO, so I still have a LONG way to go, but I do go in for a BETA at my FS on Jun 22nd. Can't wait!!!


----------



## coyfishmom

Allicat,

Thank you for your quick reply. Yes, my hubby's count was REALLY high. The nurse even said - "holy cow...that's a great number!" So, I guess that's a good thing. 

Yes, the ovidril does the exact same thing as your progesterone supplements. It's just stronger I think (when you use it as a booster, its really just added progesterone in your system). At least that's what the nurse said. So, we are feeling hopeful this month. The one thing that did throw me off is my OPK said I was surging the night before I was to use my trigger shot. So, I am praying we did not miss it by one day. That would just make me sick. We did our IUI on June 7th. 

I am thinking I'm 5-6 dpo (let's pray it's 5). So we are very close together. YAY!! We will definitely have to keep each other company during this LONG TWW. 

I have had dull cramps and twinges for the past day or so. Maybe that's a good thing. But it could be all the meds. :shrug: What about you? Anything?

Thanks for letting me crash your board. I figure the more the merrier. We are all in this together.


----------



## alicatt

coyfishmom said:


> Allicat,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. Yes, my hubby's count was REALLY high. The nurse even said - "holy cow...that's a great number!" So, I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> Yes, the ovidril does the exact same thing as your progesterone supplements. It's just stronger I think (when you use it as a booster, its really just added progesterone in your system). At least that's what the nurse said. So, we are feeling hopeful this month. The one thing that did throw me off is my OPK said I was surging the night before I was to use my trigger shot. So, I am praying we did not miss it by one day. That would just make me sick. We did our IUI on June 7th.
> 
> I am thinking I'm 5-6 dpo (let's pray it's 5). So we are very close together. YAY!! We will definitely have to keep each other company during this LONG TWW.
> 
> I have had dull cramps and twinges for the past day or so. Maybe that's a good thing. But it could be all the meds. :shrug: What about you? Anything?
> 
> Thanks for letting me crash your board. I figure the more the merrier. We are all in this together.

Most definitely!! It is nice to have others going through the same process to talk with! My friends are so confused :wacko:, its like they think I have 3 heads because I am doing all of this stuff to have a baby. So it is nice to have others that understand to discuss things with!!

Yesterday I had 3 allergy attacks, and they were really bad. Then yesterday afternoon I had some really odd cramping really low in my abdomen, so much so that I doubled over for a moment. It passed within a few minutes, but was followed on and off last night with nausea. It is simply too early to be feeling this, so I have no idea what it might be. 

I'm not sure that ovidrel would interfere with the HPT, as the HPT tests your HCG levels not your progesterone levels. You mentioned that you triggered? If you used an HCG shot to trigger (most do), then that might be why you have to wait. I tested myself last night and again this morning and I have a really faint :bfp: but I'm fairly sure it is just the resitual HCG in my system. I have been told that it takes anywhere form 5-10 days to leave your system. I figure I can keep testing though as it will either get fainter or darker, and if it gets darker then its a true positive. If it gets lighter then its just the HCG shot for now, but in 5-10 days if it gets darker then it would be a true positive too :)


----------



## coyfishmom

alicatt said:


> coyfishmom said:
> 
> 
> Allicat,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. Yes, my hubby's count was REALLY high. The nurse even said - "holy cow...that's a great number!" So, I guess that's a good thing.
> 
> Yes, the ovidril does the exact same thing as your progesterone supplements. It's just stronger I think (when you use it as a booster, its really just added progesterone in your system). At least that's what the nurse said. So, we are feeling hopeful this month. The one thing that did throw me off is my OPK said I was surging the night before I was to use my trigger shot. So, I am praying we did not miss it by one day. That would just make me sick. We did our IUI on June 7th.
> 
> I am thinking I'm 5-6 dpo (let's pray it's 5). So we are very close together. YAY!! We will definitely have to keep each other company during this LONG TWW.
> 
> I have had dull cramps and twinges for the past day or so. Maybe that's a good thing. But it could be all the meds. :shrug: What about you? Anything?
> 
> Thanks for letting me crash your board. I figure the more the merrier. We are all in this together.
> 
> Most definitely!! It is nice to have others going through the same process to talk with! My friends are so confused :wacko:, its like they think I have 3 heads because I am doing all of this stuff to have a baby. So it is nice to have others that understand to discuss things with!!
> 
> Yesterday I had 3 allergy attacks, and they were really bad. Then yesterday afternoon I had some really odd cramping really low in my abdomen, so much so that I doubled over for a moment. It passed within a few minutes, but was followed on and off last night with nausea. It is simply too early to be feeling this, so I have no idea what it might be.
> 
> I'm not sure that ovidrel would interfere with the HPT, as the HPT tests your HCG levels not your progesterone levels. You mentioned that you triggered? If you used an HCG shot to trigger (most do), then that might be why you have to wait. I tested myself last night and again this morning and I have a really faint :bfp: but I'm fairly sure it is just the resitual HCG in my system. I have been told that it takes anywhere form 5-10 days to leave your system. I figure I can keep testing though as it will either get fainter or darker, and if it gets darker then its a true positive. If it gets lighter then its just the HCG shot for now, but in 5-10 days if it gets darker then it would be a true positive too :)Click to expand...

Yes, the ovidril shot is the same as a trigger shot. So, I am told it won't be gone for 14 days. I'm going to get some cheapies though and watch the lines change colors. It will help me stay sane in the next 14 days. 

I bet you do have a few more days of residual HCG in your system...but you never know. It depends on how fast your body metabolizes everything. I know the line should get darker if it's really your hormones. 

I hate to hear about the allergy attacks...no fun. Neither is the cramping, but that might be a great sign. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I know this is hard to go through...especially somewhat alone (although you have all of us), but your determination will hopefully pay off. I'm praying for you.

And thanks for such a warm welcome!


----------



## AngelXXOh

alicatt said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> I took a test today just to see a positive. :oops: Its pretty dark. :) I was so happy for a minute. lol.
> 
> HEHE.. I did the same thing on Saturday because my OPK was still positive, but I know I ovulated on Friday night. It was the HCG shot messing with my OPK. I thought it took about 5-10 days to get out of the system, so hmm. I am going to test when I get home just for the heck of it :) I have some IC's and will use one of those..Click to expand...
> 
> OK so I did take one last night and again this morning. I swear that the one this morning is darker? Maybe its because of the FMU. Either way, it is really faint at 3-4DPO. I will test again tomorrow to see if it is darker or lighter.Click to expand...


I took 3, it started light, got dark, and is now fading. It is still obvious, though. I'm going to test everyday so it disappears - and if it reappears/gets darker ill know its for real :)


----------



## fisher640

35mil post wash! :happydance:
So what's the vote if my scan yesterday showed 3 follies measuring 21, 13 & 14 how many do you think count? Just the big one? 

One of the doctors did the IUI this time and asked me how I was holding up. I said alright but nearly started crying. Then while I was laying there for my allotted 15 minutes I checked my phone to see if DH had texted me. But it was my friend. Telling me she was pregnant with #2. That's kind of a cruel joke by life isn't it? Like: congrats. I'm laying on an exam table after IUI #4.


----------



## L4hope

Fisher nice count with 35mil! Based on my experience I would say just the big follie would go and the other two not mature enough. It is so difficult to keep hearing about pregnancies and still be happy about it! We just have to keep the faith that our time is coming. I just had a negative blood test yesterday and have a first birthday party to go to. But, we might skip it and send a card.


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
> I took a test today just to see a positive. :oops: Its pretty dark. :) I was so happy for a minute. lol.
> 
> HEHE.. I did the same thing on Saturday because my OPK was still positive, but I know I ovulated on Friday night. It was the HCG shot messing with my OPK. I thought it took about 5-10 days to get out of the system, so hmm. I am going to test when I get home just for the heck of it :) I have some IC's and will use one of those..Click to expand...
> 
> OK so I did take one last night and again this morning. I swear that the one this morning is darker? Maybe its because of the FMU. Either way, it is really faint at 3-4DPO. I will test again tomorrow to see if it is darker or lighter.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took 3, it started light, got dark, and is now fading. It is still obvious, though. I'm going to test everyday so it disappears - and if it reappears/gets darker ill know its for real :)Click to expand...

That was my plan too :) Good luck to you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> 35mil post wash! :happydance:
> So what's the vote if my scan yesterday showed 3 follies measuring 21, 13 & 14 how many do you think count? Just the big one?
> 
> One of the doctors did the IUI this time and asked me how I was holding up. I said alright but nearly started crying. Then while I was laying there for my allotted 15 minutes I checked my phone to see if DH had texted me. But it was my friend. Telling me she was pregnant with #2. That's kind of a cruel joke by life isn't it? Like: congrats. I'm laying on an exam table after IUI #4.

HMM.. I'm not sure what to think about the follicles as I have only had one IUI. My Dr. didn't even count the smaller ones and I know I had at least one more that was around the 15mm mark. He said, you have 2 good follicles one was 19mm and the other was 28mm. Prior to that date he had said that he wants to see them around 20mm or above by the time of ovulation. They do grow about 1-3mm per day, and so it is possible that the other 2 caught up? I guess you will know if you have twins/triplets! :haha: Just kidding!

So sorry you that you got that kind of news while sitting on the table. Does that friend know that you are trying to get pregnant and having trouble? Seems a little callous if she does. Keep that chin up, your sperm count looked great :)

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Fisher nice count with 35mil! Based on my experience I would say just the big follie would go and the other two not mature enough. It is so difficult to keep hearing about pregnancies and still be happy about it! We just have to keep the faith that our time is coming. I just had a negative blood test yesterday and have a first birthday party to go to. But, we might skip it and send a card.

So sorry L4hope! That is rough, maybe July will be your month? :hugs:


----------



## AngelXXOh

107 million post wash, follies were 18 & 20. I really just want a healthy baby but twins would be amazinnnnnng. My hopes are up so high because i feel like this is my first real chance! :cloud9:


----------



## adroplet

Angel - Wow! That post wash count is awesome.:thumbup:


Alicat - I just glanced at your chart and looks like it turning triphasic to me. woo-hoo!

:dust::dust:


----------



## newlywedgal

fisher640 said:


> 35mil post wash! :happydance:
> So what's the vote if my scan yesterday showed 3 follies measuring 21, 13 & 14 how many do you think count? Just the big one?
> 
> One of the doctors did the IUI this time and asked me how I was holding up. I said alright but nearly started crying. Then while I was laying there for my allotted 15 minutes I checked my phone to see if DH had texted me. But it was my friend. Telling me she was pregnant with #2. That's kind of a cruel joke by life isn't it? Like: congrats. I'm laying on an exam table after IUI #4.

I totally understand what you mean. My sister just gave birth to triplets she conceived naturally 6 days ago and she is calling to say why did this happen to her, because she can't walk or do anything really right now. I am like this is temporary. You just have birth to three beautiful, healthy girls - and I doing IUIs to get where you are. Needless to say, I had a small breakdown after that phone call. It's funny how what is so horrible to one person can be another persons dream.

Anywho, I didn't read the history but it depends on when you did the scan. And if you're medicated. My follies tend to grow about 1.5 everyday on medication. So assuming yours are the same and you did the scan 36 hours before IUI, I would say the 14 one may have made it. Most drs like to see 18 but I think anything over 16 is considered mature. Good luck!


----------



## newlywedgal

alicatt said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> HELLO LADIES, I had my IUI today! I am cramping a little bit and spotting. The overall experience wasn't terrible but it was uncomfortable, the nurse couldn't find my cervix.
> I am praying it works.
> 
> Hubbys count post wash was 107 million - yay, hubby!
> 
> WOW! His count is super high!! Congrats! :happydance:
> I had the same issue when I had my FEMVUE (to check my tubes), they were messing around with my cervix, and let me tell you, it does not like to be poked and prodded!! :rofl: Even after my IUIs I had a little cramping, I think that is totally normal!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> They said motility was great too but didnt give me details. I was too nervous to pay attention. Hopefully my next IUI will be better - actually - :happydance: hopefully I wont need one! :happydance:
> Im so sad I cant test until 14dpo because i got the trigger shot. Im a POAS addict.Click to expand...
> 
> Really? They told you that it will take that long for the HCG to leave your system? WOW! I was under the impression it would be gone much sooner! Guess I will have to be careful of that!! Good to know! I guess if you take a HTP now and it is negative, then you'll know its left your system, so that a POS in a week is really positive? HMM.. Will have to think about that.Click to expand...

My Dr. has me wait until 14 DPO too - She told me it takes about a week, give or take. It has something to with concentration, like how much you take (some drs give 5,00 MLUs or how ever it's measured, some give 10K, etc) and then your BMI or something (similar to the way alcohol is absorbed differently based on BMI and other factors). So anyway, the main reason my dr doesn't want me to test before 14 DPO is because they don't want anyone in my clinic to get false hope. That is almost worse than dealing with a BFN. Actually, I think it might be worse. And the first time I had to mix and inject the trigger on my own, my hubby was too freaked out to assist me with the injection, so I had to do it myself. I was so freaked out that I did not do it correctly. So she had me take a pregnancy test just so I would be comfortable that it was in my system and it was a STRONG DARK line. That was the day of the IUI.


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

I have been charting for over a year. But how do you know when your chart is triphasic? I am so dumb when it comes to this. It just looks like up and down lines when it comes to me. I can identify ovulation and know when my temp drops and keeps dropping AF is coming but as far as a triphasic I have no idea? Help?


----------



## alicatt

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> I have been charting for over a year. But how do you know when your chart is triphasic? I am so dumb when it comes to this. It just looks like up and down lines when it comes to me. I can identify ovulation and know when my temp drops and keeps dropping AF is coming but as far as a triphasic I have no idea? Help?

Carli! Good question, I had been wondering the same thing the other day. So I decided to look it up. I found this on www.fertlityfriend.com:

"A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed."

I hope that helps!! Now I understand what it is :happydance:


----------



## Moorebetter

newlywedgal said:


> So I had my IUI this morning - very disappointed that the sample only had 2.5 million sperm. Talked to hubby, and he said he missed the cup!! WTF! I was in TEARS on the table - and about ready to give up. I feel like that was a wasted cycle considering that the first two there were 100+ million and 80+ million, respectively, and they didn't work. I am going to try to do softcups tonight and in the AM to maybe help the process, but I am super bummed :(

sorry to hear. But look on the brightside, it only take ONE sperm to make it in there!! Stay + girl! wishing you all the luck!!!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies!
Im looking to join in on this great thread- here's just a little about my journey so far

everything checks out. O great on my own 
Ovaries looking great
SA good at 58 million
HSG looked good

so we are in the IUI boat, which I am okay with because this wait/weight is driving me up the wall. 
Yesterday I went in to the doctor for a consult, which I was positive she was just going to send me on to the RE. Her nurse says, oh the dr will be right in to tell you whats next, we've already sent your chart over to the RE. I was like WTF. not mad or anything but confused that they would just send them over without talking to me first. 

bhahaha the nurse comes back in and was like "sweetheart, im sorry I got you confused with someone else." which still made me sad because I just knew what the Dr was going to say now...

Little to my surprise she looks over my chart and tells me they have the machine in the office to wash the sperm if this month I would like to try IUI! what?!?!?!?!?!? YES YES YES

My insurance doesnt cover IUI/IVF, but does cover work up, my doctor says ill stay on clomid 5-9 this month and IUI hopefully next Friday!! no u/s or anything like that because we already know, and it is extra cost because ive been titled with unexplained.

so heres to my first and LAST IUI next friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies!
> Im looking to join in on this great thread- here's just a little about my journey so far
> 
> everything checks out. O great on my own
> Ovaries looking great
> SA good at 58 million
> HSG looked good
> 
> so we are in the IUI boat, which I am okay with because this wait/weight is driving me up the wall.
> Yesterday I went in to the doctor for a consult, which I was positive she was just going to send me on to the RE. Her nurse says, oh the dr will be right in to tell you whats next, we've already sent your chart over to the RE. I was like WTF. not mad or anything but confused that they would just send them over without talking to me first.
> 
> bhahaha the nurse comes back in and was like "sweetheart, im sorry I got you confused with someone else." which still made me sad because I just knew what the Dr was going to say now...
> 
> Little to my surprise she looks over my chart and tells me they have the machine in the office to wash the sperm if this month I would like to try IUI! what?!?!?!?!?!? YES YES YES
> 
> My insurance doesnt cover IUI/IVF, but does cover work up, my doctor says ill stay on clomid 5-9 this month and IUI hopefully next Friday!! no u/s or anything like that because we already know, and it is extra cost because ive been titled with unexplained.
> 
> so heres to my first and LAST IUI next friday!!!!!!!!

*Moorebetter* - :yipee: That is great news! 

Most insurance doesn't cover IUI/IVF, but IUI is not too expensive. I believe the IUI on its own at my RE is $350, I opted for the full service IUI which includes the ultrasounds for $950 since I am on clomid. It is important to monitor the follicles when you are on clomid or other fertility drugs because they often modify your cycle somewhat. I almost always ovulate on CD 16-17, but this month I doubt I would have without a trigger shot to force ovulation. There is something in the clomid that seems to slow the development of the follicles. So you might opt to have a U/S a few days before you plan on doing the IUI just to make sure that you are going to ovulate. Also, I would suggest asking your Dr about progesterone after your IUI. Clomid tends to make your lining a little less hospitable for implantation, but adding progesterone to your cycle can make it more spongy and appealing for the zygote. I hope this helps you on your journey!!!

I had a double IUI on Fri/Sat last weekend, and am in the 2WW, it is soooo long! I actually go in for a BETA test next Friday to see if the IUI worked. So while I'm doing that, you'll be having your IUI!

Best of luck.. I hope you are successful this month! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks!!! yes im excited because it hopefully isnt going to be the $1050.00 the RE told me. I O like a champ already so I excited I didnt have to pay money for something I already know. But it would be awesome to see follis from start to finish (baby) I could say I saw the folli that helped create you! hahaha

I had an u/s last month on Femara (which I hated femara) I had 2 large follis and my lining looked great.

Im hoping it wont change! is there anything natural that helps with lining? I might ask her about it, maybe getting on the meds, but Im scared that shell say we will need a u/s ;) keeping cost down while I still can hahaha


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> thanks!!! yes im excited because it hopefully isnt going to be the $1050.00 the RE told me. I O like a champ already so I excited I didnt have to pay money for something I already know. But it would be awesome to see follis from start to finish (baby) I could say I saw the folli that helped create you! hahaha
> 
> I had an u/s last month on Femara (which I hated femara) I had 2 large follis and my lining looked great.
> 
> Im hoping it wont change! is there anything natural that helps with lining? I might ask her about it, maybe getting on the meds, but Im scared that shell say we will need a u/s ;) keeping cost down while I still can hahaha

Good luck! I took the opposite path, and decided to throw everything but the kitchen sink at the issue. That way I could say I did everything I could to make it happen. I was a little disappointed in Clomid because of what it does to your CM and lining. I normally have gobs of EW CM just before O, and this month, nothing. Also, my lining is normally just fine around 10mm thick by O, and this month it was only 7.5mm. I'm perfectly healthy and O like a champ too. My issue is that I'm older (39) and don't have a man to help in the process. So I'm using donor sperm. So as I said, I would talk to your Dr's about things you can do to keep your CM high, and help your lining as well. I have heard other women use Mucinex to improve their CM as well as Primrose Oil. I didn't bother to try either as I would only be doing the IUI (no need for CM in an IUI). As for the lining, the progesterone will help with that. My Dr put me on Crinone 8%, it is made from naturally occurring progesterone and is supposed to make your lining thick and inviting. I am going to start testing officially Monday of next week. I'll post how it goes!


----------



## Moorebetter

GL LUCK!!! Thanks for the great advice!! They are calling today hopefully to set up the times and such and I will ask the nurse as well as Dr. Google about how to make it super inviting! 

are you having any signs? yet I know its still too early!! :)


----------



## Moorebetter

I am also going Monday and thursday for an acupuncturist appointment!!! ekkk hopefully she will be able to make those follis grow and lining great!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> I am also going Monday and thursday for an acupuncturist appointment!!! ekkk hopefully she will be able to make those follis grow and lining great!

OHH.. I have heard that acupuncture helps with follicle growth. Someone else posted recently that they had great success with that! I also heard from another woman that swears by heating pads and lying down with your feet in the air. She said that the heat and extra blood flow in your abdomen helped to stimluate the follicles to grow. I did that the week leading up to my IUI, and it seemed to help. My dominant follicle was HUGE! 24x28mm on the day before my IUI, my other follicle was still good at 19mm.


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> GL LUCK!!! Thanks for the great advice!! They are calling today hopefully to set up the times and such and I will ask the nurse as well as Dr. Google about how to make it super inviting!
> 
> are you having any signs? yet I know its still too early!! :)

Welcome! I hope you guys are successful!! :thumbup:

As for me, well I'm super bloated today, and had a little nausea this morning. I'm really not sure what I feel other than hungry all the time, and at the same time full! Is that even possible? HEHE. I'm only 6DPO so it is a little early for me to be having signs/symptoms. If all goes well I should be implanting in the next few days, and then I will have some signs!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

alicatt said:


> ArmyWifeCarli said:
> 
> 
> I have been charting for over a year. But how do you know when your chart is triphasic? I am so dumb when it comes to this. It just looks like up and down lines when it comes to me. I can identify ovulation and know when my temp drops and keeps dropping AF is coming but as far as a triphasic I have no idea? Help?
> 
> Carli! Good question, I had been wondering the same thing the other day. So I decided to look it up. I found this on www.fertlityfriend.com:
> 
> "A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.
> 
> A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed."
> 
> I hope that helps!! Now I understand what it is :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for copying and pasting that for me. I was just curious. After O i have been about 98.4 /98.5 degrees. Then on 8DPO it skyrocketed to 98.8 then back down to 98.4 9DPO and then up to 98.6 on 10DPO. my temps have never ever ever since charting been 98.8. My DH thought it was odd. I am not trying to read into it and grasp at straws. But just needed another opinion! I hope all is well with everyone. Prayers and babydust to us all!


----------



## adroplet

*CD8*
Just had my first ever Menopur shot about an hr ago. I was freaking out......but it wasn't bad at all. :haha:
ultrasound today and follies are growing nicely and lining is an 8.
hopefully i can sleep better after the clomid round, with the hotflashes and the worst lower back pain ever, I haven't had any good sleep in days.

Here's what I take:
for CM, I have been taking Mucinex and Triple Omega capsules.
https://natural-fertility-info.com/essential-fatty-acid-fertility
I have never in my life have had EW-CM (egg white). I started taking the omega caps on CD1, it is now CD8 and I have an abundance of C-CM (creamy) like i have never had. so i hope it will turn into EW-CM soon. I will be using Preseed for the inseminations just in case.

for the Lining, Triple Omega caps and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea.


----------



## fisher640

Regarding everyones temps and triphasic charts (and I hate to be the bearer of reality/bad news) try try try not to read too much into it. I took my temp faithfully every day for 3 years. I have had them all. Implantation dips. Triphasic. The whole schbang. And I've never had even a little positive let along a BFP. That's actually why I've been working so hard to quit temping. Because it becomes somewhat addictive and you're looking for every possible meaning in your temperature changes. I mean, don't mis understand. I really hope you get BFPs this month (in fact I hope we all do) but my hopes have been crushed by soooooo so many awesome looking charts I don't want you to repeat my mistakes. 
:hugs:

Edit: WHOA - longer than that 4 years, hello 2012! I started temping when I quit BCP in march 2008. We were using the BBT & fertility awareness method for -get this- birth control :rofl: ... Little did I know then!!!!! :haha:


----------



## mama d

Hi ladies...joining you in the June IUI club. This will be IUi #2 for me and round 4 of Clomid (and final round--FS will only allow 4). I probably won't trigger until CD11 so I have some time. My baseline ultrasound is tomorrow. Fingers crossed we can start this cycle!


----------



## Sunshine15

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling? Any new updates? When is everyone testing? I took a few days off from b&b. Well from the beginning of this past iui I wasn't feeling very optimistic. I told me DH I truly believe iui won't be the solution for us. I hope IVF will be the solution even though I'm not happy of all the shots cause I hate needles. Well we have one more iui our RS wants to try before we move on to IVF. AF showed her ugly head exactly when she was due so we're on to the next cycle. Today is day 3 so I'm going in for an us & to get more clomid. Figuring the iui will be scheduled for June 27. So that's where I'm at for now. DH said it is up to me but he wants to skip the iui this month because we're going on vacation on the 30th & he wants us to be able to enjoy ourselves & have some drinks. I would be all for it but I just don't want to waste any more time. I want to get this last iui over with so we can move on to IVF. Don't get me wrong I hope 100% that the iui will work & we'll get our BFP but I feel in my heart it's not going to work for us. Sorry if I sound negative but I just really want off this crazy, long & emotional roller coaster. I've also read all your post & I'm definitely going to try the heating pad & laying down with my legs up cause my follies are usually 15 or less. 

Alicatt & armywife, when do you test? I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## alicatt

*mama d* - welcome and good luck with your IUI! I hope this one sticks!!!:flower::hugs:

*fisher640* - thanks for reminding us that temping is only oh so accurate!!! I was obsessing about my chart this morning, :haha: Looking at it and wondering, did I have an IP dip? It is enough to drive a woman totally :wacko: bonkers.

*Sunshine15* - I know it is super hard, I have only been doing this for 2 months (first month was last month and I did an ICI), this month is my first IUI month and it is draining. So tiring, and stressful! You just need to keep the faith and do what you can to stay positive just like your name!! Sunshine :) Has your Dr increased your Clomid dosage? Maybe you need to try a higher dose, I have seen that some women do not react to the lower doses. Or what about a different drug? Perhaps Femara? Those that do not get big follies with Clomid often have better luck with Femara. Perhaps you could ask your Dr about that? Also, how is your lining? Perhaps you need to add a round of progesterone after the IUI to help make your lining nice and thick and inviting for that little zygote? My Dr automatically put me on Crinone 8% to build my lining. I guess he feels that it is just as important to have a healthy lining for the implantation as it is to get a fertilized egg! I mean what good is a fertilized egg if it can't implant? :haha: These are the questions I would be asking your Dr. As for the heating pad, I have no idea if it helped, but it did feel good, and my follicles did grow!!! Plus it was fun lying there rubbing my belly and talking to my little follicles.:haha: Yes some might say I'm a little crazy :wacko: but hey.. whatever it takes right?

AFM - I'm on 7DPO, my HCG trigger shot is finally out of my system (negative HPT this morning), so now if it gets a line it is a real :bfp:! I am hopeful, but not overly confident that it worked. I feel like AF is on its way. Bloated, crampy, backaches, etc. I am also have bouts of nausea, and I have no idea what that is about. Nothing too terrible, but just enough to make you go hmmm.

*adroplet* - congrats on the menopur, and thanks for the ideas on how to make the lining better! If I have to have another IUI cycle, I will give those ideas a try!

*ArmyWifeCarli* - how goes the battle? How are you feeling today? Any symptoms to share? 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thanks alicatt, positive is definitely the way to approach this infertility battle. I'm at the docs office now so I'll definitely ask if I should try different meds & discuss our plan for this month & the next. I want to know what else I should do since my follies have been on the small side.

The TWW is like a long waiting game but I hope you're a winner & get a BFP :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Unfortunately, it's a negative for me. :( On to the next ...

Goodluck to everyone!!!


----------



## alicatt

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - Unfortunately, it's a negative for me. :( On to the next ...
> 
> Goodluck to everyone!!!

AWW.. So sorry! :dust: to you for next month!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rosiepooh

My history is in my signature below. My dr called a little bit ago. He is upping clomid to 150 mg. so I will be going to his officenext Thursday morning for follicle mapping- cd 9. Possibly Friday. From there we will decide when to do HCG trigger shot. So BTB IUI will be sometime between Friday through Monday. A little nervous bc if this one doesn't work then we are going to take a break for a few months a recoup. I need all the baby dust I can get!!!!!


----------



## JandK

Rosiepooh said:


> My history is in my signature below. My dr called a little bit ago. He is upping clomid to 150 mg. so I will be going to his officenext Thursday morning for follicle mapping- cd 9. Possibly Friday. From there we will decide when to do HCG trigger shot. So BTB IUI will be sometime between Friday through Monday. A little nervous bc if this one doesn't work then we are going to take a break for a few months a recoup. I need all the baby dust I can get!!!!!

Well then I am sending you plenty of baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## newlywedgal

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all feeling? Any new updates? When is everyone testing? I took a few days off from b&b. Well from the beginning of this past iui I wasn't feeling very optimistic. I told me DH I truly believe iui won't be the solution for us. I hope IVF will be the solution even though I'm not happy of all the shots cause I hate needles. Well we have one more iui our RS wants to try before we move on to IVF. AF showed her ugly head exactly when she was due so we're on to the next cycle. Today is day 3 so I'm going in for an us & to get more clomid. Figuring the iui will be scheduled for June 27. So that's where I'm at for now. DH said it is up to me but he wants to skip the iui this month because we're going on vacation on the 30th & he wants us to be able to enjoy ourselves & have some drinks. I would be all for it but I just don't want to waste any more time. I want to get this last iui over with so we can move on to IVF. Don't get me wrong I hope 100% that the iui will work & we'll get our BFP but I feel in my heart it's not going to work for us. Sorry if I sound negative but I just really want off this crazy, long & emotional roller coaster. I've also read all your post & I'm definitely going to try the heating pad & laying down with my legs up cause my follies are usually 15 or less.
> 
> Alicatt & armywife, when do you test? I hope you get your BFP this month!

Hey! I know its extremely hard to be optimistic with so much disappointment. I am working on that myself. I test Wednesday on IUI #3 in this clinical trial I am in. One more shot because they give you 4 tries. And then my insurance will pay for 1. I am going to do those. After that, I am going to start my yearlong savings for IVF because we just don't have the money for that. I am of course going to keep trying naturally in the interim, and I may even try a few at home inseminations.

On IUI #4 I am too going to try to the heating pads with elevated feet because I usually have one dominant follicle and the rest are trailing, although I usually to get 2 that ovulate. But I still only got two when they upped my dosage and my side effects were too much to not have more mature follies.

Good luck to you and loads of baby dust.


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Rosiepooh said:
> 
> 
> My history is in my signature below. My dr called a little bit ago. He is upping clomid to 150 mg. so I will be going to his officenext Thursday morning for follicle mapping- cd 9. Possibly Friday. From there we will decide when to do HCG trigger shot. So BTB IUI will be sometime between Friday through Monday. A little nervous bc if this one doesn't work then we are going to take a break for a few months a recoup. I need all the baby dust I can get!!!!!
> 
> Well then I am sending you plenty of baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## alicatt

*JandK* - how come you already have a :bfn: for this month when you only just did the IUI? It takes more than 5-6 days to know it failed doesn't it?


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> *JandK* - how come you already have a :bfn: for this month when you only just did the IUI? It takes more than 5-6 days to know it failed doesn't it?

Yes it does. i was feeling upset and crazy cuz the timing was all off on this IUI by like 4 days. It will take a miracle but I have nothing else to do but wait for one. We are gonna do a double IUI in August. I have been watching your chart and posts everyday and pushing for you cuz we are the same age and time is not on our side. I am feeling gloomy what I meant to say is we are young healthy and fertile. Good luck.


----------



## Rosiepooh

Newlywedgal and sunshine15.... I know the disappointment all too well. The day AF has come with these last two IUI's has been hard for me. First time I sat on the couch and cried for what felt like forever. DH was gone for the night. Wednesday was rough but DH bought me a banana split after we had a long talk. That makes everything better!! :winkwink: 

All we can do is keep our heads up and don't give up ladies!! This is me trying to be optimistic right now!! 

Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> *JandK* - how come you already have a :bfn: for this month when you only just did the IUI? It takes more than 5-6 days to know it failed doesn't it?
> 
> Yes it does. i was feeling upset and crazy cuz the timing was all off on this IUI by like 4 days. It will take a miracle but I have nothing else to do but wait for one. We are gonna do a double IUI in August. I have been watching your chart and posts everyday and pushing for you cuz we are the same age and time is not on our side. I am feeling gloomy what I meant to say is we are young healthy and fertile. Good luck.Click to expand...

AWW.. so sorry! Yes timing is everything, and sometimes it is dead on and other times it isn't. I hope your timing is better next cycle! :hugs:

I will be waiting out my next 2 cycles if this one is not successful as I'll be out of the country and unable to do the cycles properly.


I'm rooting for you both!!

:hugs: and sticky dust :dust:to you!


----------



## AngelXXOh

This needs to work for me this month, because next month ill be in Key West, 400 miles from my doctor. Maybe he'll let me trigger while I'm there? lol.


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> This needs to work for me this month, because next month ill be in Key West, 400 miles from my doctor. Maybe he'll let me trigger while I'm there? lol.

HEHE! I hear you I have two family weddings to go to in Canada and as luck would have it they are perfectly timed for my July and August cycles.. so I really need this cycle to be successful because if not I'll be waiting until Sept! I'm 40 in Oct so it really is cutting things close!

Here's hoping for some :bfp: this cycle!!


----------



## adroplet

AngelXXOh said:


> This needs to work for me this month, because next month ill be in Key West, 400 miles from my doctor. Maybe he'll let me trigger while I'm there? lol.

Wont hurt to ask. As long as they dont have to do further ultrasounds, you should be able to trigger at home (or Key West). i think it's a great idea.....you'd be on vacation all relaxed, perfect for getting prego.


----------



## AngelXXOh

adroplet said:


> AngelXXOh said:
> 
> 
> This needs to work for me this month, because next month ill be in Key West, 400 miles from my doctor. Maybe he'll let me trigger while I'm there? lol.
> 
> Wont hurt to ask. As long as they dont have to do further ultrasounds, you should be able to trigger at home (or Key West). i think it's a great idea.....you'd be on vacation all relaxed, perfect for getting prego.Click to expand...

Im going to, if this cycle doesnt work. Ill be on vacation from (give or take a few days) cd 12-17 so yikes. bad timing, but we didnt know we'd be doing this when we planned our vacation...

im 5 dpo and have ewcm so i hope thats a good sign!


----------



## newlywedgal

Rosiepooh said:


> Newlywedgal and sunshine15.... I know the disappointment all too well. The day AF has come with these last two IUI's has been hard for me. First time I sat on the couch and cried for what felt like forever. DH was gone for the night. Wednesday was rough but DH bought me a banana split after we had a long talk. That makes everything better!! :winkwink:
> 
> All we can do is keep our heads up and don't give up ladies!! This is me trying to be optimistic right now!!
> 
> Baby dust to us all!!!

Thank you for the encouragement - it is much needed and truly appreciated. As hard as it is to be optimistic I have been feeling some really weird twinges for about a week now. Its definitely not in my head and definitely very unusual, but I have just been trying to think of other possible reasons for this - so I guess I have a little hope. I think it would be nothing short of a miracle though with 2.5 million in the sample this month.


----------



## Chcltbnny

Hi Ladies, 

I posted earlier and then lurked around a bit until now. As you can see in my signature I am on IUI#2. I am on cycle day 4 - 2nd day of Menopur shots. My first cycle, I responded very well to the shots 5 mature follicles. I hoping for the same this time.

I am trying to be very relaxed and optimistic this cycle - acupuncture, yoga and mayan massages prior to insemination next week. Just look for some advice and support during this cycle.


----------



## alicatt

*newlywedgal* - it only takes 1. Hopefully you are successful! Wishing you a fast 2WW and a positive outcome :hugs: and baby dust :dust:

*Chcltbnny* - best of luck to you too! Sounds like this cycle is more promising than the last. Here is hoping to a positive outcome for you too!!


AFM.. Well it is 9DPO, and I feel just like AF is on its way. Only difference is the nausea, it isn't super bad, but it seems to come in waves, and when it does, it is hard not to want to run to the toilet. I think it is too early to feel this nausea, but having never been pregnant, I don't know! :shrug: I'm still hopeful, as it is only CD25/9DPO, and I don't usually get my period until CD28-CD32. My HPT was :bfn: this morning, but again, it might simply be too early. Oh, and the progesterone suppositories that my FS has me taking are disgusting. It is a gel that you insert up there, kinda like the stuff for a yeast infection, but it doesn't seem to leave, and just gets stuck up there. TMI I know. I need to figure out how to get it out though, it is nasty!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

IUI failed. Why this is so devastating to me I have no idea. Moving on to IUI number 2.


----------



## alicatt

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> IUI failed. Why this is so devastating to me I have no idea. Moving on to IUI number 2.

AWW.. I hear you and feel your pain! I have a feeling that mine will not work either. :hugs: keep thinking positive thoughts, maybe your next one will work!
Sending baby dust your way!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rosiepooh

ArmyWifeCarli said:


> IUI failed. Why this is so devastating to me I have no idea. Moving on to IUI number 2.

ArmyWife... I know how devistating it is. This is our third round. When mine have failed I allow myself to be sad and cry for the first day AF comes. After that I try to focous on being positive and looking forward to the next round. Not easy on some days.... but you have to remember all the negative thoughts and stress aren't good for the process. I keep telling myself everything happens for a reason. There is a reason we all are having to go through this process. 

Baby Dust!!!


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you to all for your words of encouragement. They help us get through all the craziness that getting pregnant puts us through. Armywife, I was absolutely crushed after the 1st IUI didn't work. I decided to take a more relaxed approach & not over analyze every little symptom. Although this month AF showed her ugly face I felt less stressed. I prepared myself for this where after the 1st iui I didn't & the disappointment was much worse. This month DH wanted to take a break from meds & docs but I insisted we don't cause it's just a wasted month & I just want to keep trying till we find something that works or the reason as to why we can't get pregnant. At our last doc meeting, which was this past Thursday. Doc said we would continue with clomid & an iui. He also suggested that we move on to IVF next month. He wants us to come in before I even get AF this way we can be prepared if that's the route we choose to take. I'm all for it minus the needles lol I know I'm a wimp. Doc said they'll be able to check out the makeup of my eggs to see if anything is wrong. Hopefully there won't be anything wrong & IVF will work for us. Till then I hope this round works for us.

Can anyone recommend any infertility books or TTC? Fiction or non I'd like it add it to my summer read.

Alicatt, how you doing? 

Hope you're all having a wonderful Sunday/Father's day!


----------



## AngelXXOh

So is your trigger out of your system, then? Mines still bothering me! I want it to go away and get a real :bfp: ! (6dpIUI. time cant go any slower! UGH!)


----------



## JandK

I have approximately 50 days until my next insemination. I am gonna stay positive and excercise and do a diet cleanse. I wanna feel like im preparing the best scenario for the egg to do what it was born to do


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Ali & ladies, today is cd31 and 12 dpo/iui. I'm not feeling any sore back and so far no AF and no preg symptoms either-total limbo.Tested 3 times so far and all BFN. They told me not to test until Saturday next weekend, you think I could wait that long! I usually get AF on cd32 but no sign so far. A Stay away stupid b/witch lol. 
I'm going to start biking to work tomorrow. I do this every summer and I'm feeling extra fat from this winter especially with the last three months of hormones blah. it's a 1/2 hr ride (hopefully I'm still going to make it in that timeframe, might be ugly-out-of-shape tomorrow morning.) i tried on my padded biking shorts, I REALLY don't need that extra padding on my ar$e this year! Will have to get an extra long shirt for a bit of coverage. Oh how to pack the lunch, clothing, shoes and purse into a tinsy camelpack and look & smell half dignified when I get there. It's all worth it, I figure if I get AF I'll need the extra endorphins =(
Other than feeling pretty crap about some iui's not working and having to move onto ivf (which I'll be doing too if the witch gets me this week) what's everyone been up to? It was Fathers day here in Canada so we took dad to lunch and a walk in the Rockies. He was unfortunately just diagnosed with dementia on friday. He hasn't told us yet (mom did) but i see it clearly now. I feel terrible for the guy, our bodies sure aren't nice to us sometimes. Other than family time a few renos - wainscoting & few art projects for the babies room, trying to keep busy & happy.
I'm hoping for a fertile spring for all us chicks!:winkwink: Let us know what's keeping you going.:flower:


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> So is your trigger out of your system, then? Mines still bothering me! I want it to go away and get a real :bfp: ! (6dpIUI. time cant go any slower! UGH!)

Yes, I tested this morning and got a :bfn:, it has been that way for a day or 2, probably around 7-8 DPO. So you are getting there! Now I'm at 9-10 DPO and I am just worried it didn't work :( I feel like AF is coming, crampy and nauseous. BLEH. I will know if it worked by the end of the week as I have a BETA test scheduled for Friday morning.


----------



## Rosiepooh

We are getting ready to go see our fs thursday for an u/s to map my follicles and we'll make a decision from there when to do the trigger shot and BTB IUI again this month. Hoping third time is the charm for us! If not, we are going to take a break for a while (we are both involved with high school marching bands in the fall which keeps up both VERY busy) and try to save up some money so the next time won't be as hard on us financially. I am hoping maybe we can save enough money and do injections next time. Any of you that do injections and IUI out there?? If so were you on clomid or something like it before? I hate to invest the extra money in it if its not really going to give us any better chance then the clomid is. 

Been trying to keep my stress down and journal and crochet more then normal. Crocheting seems to calm me down more then anything! 

The extra 50mg (I am up to 150 mg clomid now) of clomid is already giving me the hot flashes and nausea. Seems to be worse this time. 

Hope everyone has a good monday! Keeing my fx for all you waiting to see if AF shows her ugly head.


----------



## AngelXXOh

AFM, My trigger is almost out of my system! (Ive been testing it out.) I'll be testing tomorrow- monday (8dpo-14.)

I hope it worked the first time! My cervix was hiding so much last cycle, and the nurse had fun playing hide and seek - :haha: I almost dont want to do it again...:shrug:


----------



## alicatt

AngelXXOh said:


> AFM, My trigger is almost out of my system! (Ive been testing it out.) I'll be testing tomorrow- monday (8dpo-14.)
> 
> I hope it worked the first time! My cervix was hiding so much last cycle, and the nurse had fun playing hide and seek - :haha: I almost dont want to do it again...:shrug:

AWW.. I had a similar problem, and my cervix cramped for days after! My cervix does NOT like being messed with. OUCH!

FX'd that you get a :bfp:!!!


----------



## alicatt

Rosiepooh said:


> We are getting ready to go see our fs thursday for an u/s to map my follicles and we'll make a decision from there when to do the trigger shot and BTB IUI again this month. Hoping third time is the charm for us! If not, we are going to take a break for a while (we are both involved with high school marching bands in the fall which keeps up both VERY busy) and try to save up some money so the next time won't be as hard on us financially. I am hoping maybe we can save enough money and do injections next time. Any of you that do injections and IUI out there?? If so were you on clomid or something like it before? I hate to invest the extra money in it if its not really going to give us any better chance then the clomid is.
> 
> Been trying to keep my stress down and journal and crochet more then normal. Crocheting seems to calm me down more then anything!
> 
> The extra 50mg (I am up to 150 mg clomid now) of clomid is already giving me the hot flashes and nausea. Seems to be worse this time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good monday! Keeing my fx for all you waiting to see if AF shows her ugly head.

Best of luck Rosiepooh!! This is my first ever IUI and I we used 100MG Clomid, HCG Trigger and Crinone (progesterone). I also did back to back IUIs. 

I have not tried any other drugs, and have no idea what the costs are like. I do know that price wise, injectibles are more expensive than Clomid, but maybe you don't need to have as many U/S? That I am not sure.

BTW.. I'm 9-10 DPO and hopeful that it worked this month!!

:dust:


----------



## adroplet

Ali - your chart looks fabulous! :dust:

Rosie - I too have endometriosis and have been trying for over a year. i've used clomid and just started on the injectables (see my signature). I did a few cycles unmedicated to see what my body produced on its own and I did good, one cycle i had 2 over 20 and on my own! (multiples run in my fam) The clomid usually made me grow 2 really good follies sizes 22+. and on menopur I produced 2 good ones also.
I guess it varies by person.
How are your endo pains? i usually get them on the 3rd week of my cycle after IUI and it really brings me down. I have stage 1 endo but my pains are unbearable.

:dust:


----------



## torrey115

Hi everyone. I am going on my third iui around the 29th. Feeling so down like it will never happen. My clomid is now at 100mg. I do know after this we are going to take a break.


----------



## Sunshine15

torrey115 said:


> Hi everyone. I am going on my third iui around the 29th. Feeling so down like it will never happen. My clomid is now at 100mg. I do know after this we are going to take a break.

Hi torrey, I'm also going in for my 3rd IUI around the 27th. I'm also on 100 mg. hope this cycle works for us. Moving on to IVF if it doesn't. My next doc appt is Monday. Hope I have some strong & healthy follies :) good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine15

2have4kids said:


> Hi Ali & ladies, today is cd31 and 12 dpo/iui. I'm not feeling any sore back and so far no AF and no preg symptoms either-total limbo.Tested 3 times so far and all BFN. They told me not to test until Saturday next weekend, you think I could wait that long! I usually get AF on cd32 but no sign so far. A Stay away stupid b/witch lol.
> I'm going to start biking to work tomorrow. I do this every summer and I'm feeling extra fat from this winter especially with the last three months of hormones blah. it's a 1/2 hr ride (hopefully I'm still going to make it in that timeframe, might be ugly-out-of-shape tomorrow morning.) i tried on my padded biking shorts, I REALLY don't need that extra padding on my ar$e this year! Will have to get an extra long shirt for a bit of coverage. Oh how to pack the lunch, clothing, shoes and purse into a tinsy camelpack and look & smell half dignified when I get there. It's all worth it, I figure if I get AF I'll need the extra endorphins =(
> Other than feeling pretty crap about some iui's not working and having to move onto ivf (which I'll be doing too if the witch gets me this week) what's everyone been up to? It was Fathers day here in Canada so we took dad to lunch and a walk in the Rockies. He was unfortunately just diagnosed with dementia on friday. He hasn't told us yet (mom did) but i see it clearly now. I feel terrible for the guy, our bodies sure aren't nice to us sometimes. Other than family time a few renos - wainscoting & few art projects for the babies room, trying to keep busy & happy.
> I'm hoping for a fertile spring for all us chicks!:winkwink: Let us know what's keeping you going.:flower:

2havekids, same goes for me...if this IUI doesn't work I'm moving on to IVF. Having a sit down with doc in early July to discuss all the specifics. I hope you get :BFP: this month! :flower:


----------



## 2have4kids

Well here's hoping the third IUI's, the double IUI, are successful, the girls in the tww like me turn +++ and that we don't have to go on to IVF because I don't know about you sunshine but I'm freaking terrified of them drilling through my ovary to get eggs. Call me chicken but if them sticking that long thing in my uterus for the IUI wasn't bad enough they'd better be knocking me out for IVF.
Does anyone know if they do? 

I went to a walk in clinic today to get a blood test and was REALLY upset to see something coloured when I wiped =( Today was supposed to be the day for AF. I haven't got anything else all evening so I'm a little confused. Maybe that witch is scared to show her ugly face. I'll see what happens tomorrow and if nothing else comes then I'll go get that needle to give me a little piece of mind. Can't the stork just fly by and make a drop? Grrrr. :yellow:


----------



## Wilkette

2have4kids said:


> Well here's hoping the third IUI's, the double IUI, are successful, the girls in the tww like me turn +++ and that we don't have to go on to IVF because I don't know about you sunshine but I'm freaking terrified of them drilling through my ovary to get eggs. Call me chicken but if them sticking that long thing in my uterus for the IUI wasn't bad enough they'd better be knocking me out for IVF.
> Does anyone know if they do?
> 
> I went to a walk in clinic today to get a blood test and was REALLY upset to see something coloured when I wiped =( Today was supposed to be the day for AF. I haven't got anything else all evening so I'm a little confused. Maybe that witch is scared to show her ugly face. I'll see what happens tomorrow and if nothing else comes then I'll go get that needle to give me a little piece of mind. Can't the stork just fly by and make a drop? Grrrr. :yellow:

Hi 2have4 kids, it's my first time posting here (or anywhere, for that matter), and wish you the very best and really hope that this wasn't your AF but a hideous false alert.....- re: your query on IVF, my doc told me that you had a full anesthetic for the egg retrieval so no pain there! But hopefully you won't need to find out.....

I had my first IUI following ten days of gonal yesterday.....desperately trying not to obsess at every single pseudo symptom which is soooo hard ... and it's only DPO2....; by way of introduction hubby and I have been TTC for 7 months, he has low motility and I was diagnosed with PCOS, our doc told us to start with IUI + stim, clomid had no effect on me so we moved to gonal straight away; went off the pill last October....wish everyone here the best, I would love to continue reading all the news from fellow June IUI sisters and how you are coping with the TWW ; i have a blood test to check progesterone level on 25 June and HCG beta on 3 July, fingers crossed....Doc said v likely we would go to IVF after just a few cycles of IUI given both our problems..

Wishing loads of baby dust to all!


----------



## alicatt

torrey115 said:


> Hi everyone. I am going on my third iui around the 29th. Feeling so down like it will never happen. My clomid is now at 100mg. I do know after this we are going to take a break.

Best of luck torrey115 :dust: I just had my first IUI on Jun 8th/9th (double). I'm in the final days of the 2WW, and just don't know what to expect! Its been a rollercoaster ride that is for sure. I understand you wanting to take a break and regroup.


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> Well here's hoping the third IUI's, the double IUI, are successful, the girls in the tww like me turn +++ and that we don't have to go on to IVF because I don't know about you sunshine but I'm freaking terrified of them drilling through my ovary to get eggs. Call me chicken but if them sticking that long thing in my uterus for the IUI wasn't bad enough they'd better be knocking me out for IVF.
> Does anyone know if they do?
> 
> I went to a walk in clinic today to get a blood test and was REALLY upset to see something coloured when I wiped =( Today was supposed to be the day for AF. I haven't got anything else all evening so I'm a little confused. Maybe that witch is scared to show her ugly face. I'll see what happens tomorrow and if nothing else comes then I'll go get that needle to give me a little piece of mind. Can't the stork just fly by and make a drop? Grrrr. :yellow:

:hugs: and :dust: to you. Let us know how you are doing! I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers to you, hoping for a :yellow:


----------



## alicatt

Does anyone have experience with taking progesterone suppositories from just after Ovulation/IUI/IVF?

I'm 10-11 DPO, and still trying to figure out what is going on with my body.

I am really bloated (like up 1 pant size overnight), and having cramps where my ovaries are. They feel swollen, like they did just before Ovulation. Actually the pain is kind of like ovulation. Also, I read somewhere that you won't get AF until you stop taking the progesterone. Does anyone know if that is true?

My temps rose quite a bit the past 2 days, you can see from my chart. Yet I still had a :bfn: this morning.

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!

Ali


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt* good luck girl!!!!!!! FX!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Well ladies, a few of you will be really jeaous of this post and I cannot say you shouldnt be :wacko:

My doctor called my insurance and they are covering the IUI. The whole f'in thinkg! Im so excited. 

Whoa that is crazyness.

I hav emy appointment at 8:30 Friday. 

heres where im worried. 

yesterday I started taking my OPKS because I always start about 5 days out, since my O is on saturday. I took clomid on days 5-9, im getting + last night and this morning!!!!! thats no good.. do you think its because of the clomid? still being in my system?

thanks girls!


----------



## 2have4kids

Alicat, I was reading on one of the IVF blogs last night and they say if you get really bloated they won't do ivf because they feel (they measure your estradial) that your ovaries are getting hyperstimulated. They said their docs recommended eating salty foods and drinking a tonne of water. 
That seems really bizarre to me but I think it happened to me in my second round of chlomid. 
The witch got me today, I"m pissed. Have called the clinic to go on the ivf waitlist. :growlmad::nope::nope::cry:


----------



## alicatt

2have4kids said:


> Alicat, I was reading on one of the IVF blogs last night and they say if you get really bloated they won't do ivf because they feel (they measure your estradial) that your ovaries are getting hyperstimulated. They said their docs recommended eating salty foods and drinking a tonne of water.
> That seems really bizarre to me but I think it happened to me in my second round of chlomid.
> The witch got me today, I"m pissed. Have called the clinic to go on the ivf waitlist. :growlmad::nope::nope::cry:

AWW.. so sorry 2have4kids! That evil :witch:!

I am not taking estradial, but did take clomid. I'm 10-11 DPO though, could they be hyperstimulated this late in the game? Also, the side effects of the progesterone mention bloating. I just don't know.

I guess I could call my Dr and see what they say? I think I will do that. :)


----------



## alicatt

OK I called the Dr's office and they are moving my BETA test up to tomorrow! I'm not sure if that is good or bad? I guess they figure that I should have enough HCG in my system to get a positive BETA. WOW!


----------



## Moorebetter

wow that may be a great sign!!!

*could they be hyperstimulated this late in the game? * im no Dr. but I havent read anyone getting over stimulated late, all ive seen is early on and I doubt that if you are it would really effect anything... just my thoughts!

keep us updated and best of luck to you!1


----------



## AngelXXOh

alicatt said:


> Does anyone have experience with taking progesterone suppositories from just after Ovulation/IUI/IVF?
> 
> I'm 10-11 DPO, and still trying to figure out what is going on with my body.
> 
> I am really bloated (like up 1 pant size overnight), and having cramps where my ovaries are. They feel swollen, like they did just before Ovulation. Actually the pain is kind of like ovulation. Also, I read somewhere that you won't get AF until you stop taking the progesterone. Does anyone know if that is true?
> 
> My temps rose quite a bit the past 2 days, you can see from my chart. Yet I still had a :bfn: this morning.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ali


My cycle doesnt start until the day i stop taking progesterone. It also makes my chart look triphasmic - so i just stopped charting as it was driving me nuts! :cry:
It almost sounds like you're starting to have hyperstimulation in your ovaries- but not to get your hopes up or anything, my sister in law complained about her ovaries hurting just before she got her :bfp: so who knows. :winkwink:


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> OK I called the Dr's office and they are moving my BETA test up to tomorrow! I'm not sure if that is good or bad? I guess they figure that I should have enough HCG in my system to get a positive BETA. WOW!

Keeping my fingers crossed and will be logging in tomorrow to hear the news:bfp:


----------



## fisher640

7dp IUI here! Waiting waiting :coffee: waiting. I'm doing better this month with ignoring symptoms so far. Maybe because I don't really have any. My bbs are only miiiiildly mildly sore, maybe cause there was only 1 follicle this go round :shrug:


----------



## Moorebetter

*fisher640* gl!!!


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> 7dp IUI here! Waiting waiting :coffee: waiting. I'm doing better this month with ignoring symptoms so far. Maybe because I don't really have any. My bbs are only miiiiildly mildly sore, maybe cause there was only 1 follicle this go round :shrug:

GL!!! FX'd :dust:


----------



## alicatt

THANK YOU ALL!!

It is so nice to see you guys all rooting for me! It has been a daunting few months while I decided to go for it, and then learning all about what I needed to do to get this far. Being a single gal, without a BF, and using donor sperm.
Then finding out my right tube was blocked, and worrying that I may not have any follicles on the left. WOW, I don't know how women do this month after month. I guess that is why you hear of couples taking breaks. I dont' blame them. I will actually be taking a break until September, as I will be out of town for my July/Aug cycles. That is if we don't get good news tomorrow.

I will definitely let you know how it goes.

Thanks again :hug: :flower: and :dust: to you all


----------



## adroplet

Ali - sending you good vibes, good luck and :dust:


----------



## SunUp

So, just an update from me, sorry I haven't been too active in this thread. I had B2B IUI the 11th and 12th... and have my beta on the 25th, but I don't think this cycle worked for me! Hoping you all get your positives!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi everyone! I'm not new to BnB but I haven't been to this thread before so I thought I would introduce myself. :hi::wave:I'm 36 and ttc #1 via IUI with my partner via donor sperm, Clomid and Ovidrel.

I came seeking an assisted reproduction thread because I just had my IUI this morning after trigger shot Sunday evening at 8:30pm and I'm having some difficulty so needed to see if anyone had any thoughts or similar experiences.

So, as I said, I had IUI at 10:00am and around 11:15am I had terrible cramping start up- which would have been perfect timing for ovulation post trigger shot. I have experienced cramping before after ovulation while on clomid, but today has been different... I am sorry for this... but I am having severe rectal pain/pressure along with the ovary pain from ovulation! I can't sit in a chair or stand up straight... I'm really in agony :( 

I just want to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar or knew if this was something that is ok under the circumstances... I truly appreciate any help!


----------



## JandK

Welcome.


----------



## alicatt

HitTheJackpot said:


> Hi everyone! I'm not new to BnB but I haven't been to this thread before so I thought I would introduce myself. :hi::wave:I'm 36 and ttc #1 via IUI with my partner via donor sperm, Clomid and Ovidrel.
> 
> I came seeking an assisted reproduction thread because I just had my IUI this morning after trigger shot Sunday evening at 8:30pm and I'm having some difficulty so needed to see if anyone had any thoughts or similar experiences.
> 
> So, as I said, I had IUI at 10:00am and around 11:15am I had terrible cramping start up- which would have been perfect timing for ovulation post trigger shot. I have experienced cramping before after ovulation while on clomid, but today has been different... I am sorry for this... but I am having severe rectal pain/pressure along with the ovary pain from ovulation! I can't sit in a chair or stand up straight... I'm really in agony :(
> 
> I just want to see if anyone else has experienced anything similar or knew if this was something that is ok under the circumstances... I truly appreciate any help!

HMM.. I have no idea what might be causing you to have such pain. I have only had one IUI, so I am by no means an expert! I did have some pretty bad cramping in the hours after my IUI but mine was in and around the cervix. My cervix decided it was NOT HAPPY with the intrusion of the catheter. Other than that I had Ovulation pain, but that was at a different time. If it is so bad you can't sit down, I think you should call your Dr and explain your symptoms. GL!!! Let us know how it goes :hug:


----------



## coyfishmom

Good luck Alicatt! I haven't posted for a few days, but have been reading everyone elses posts. Praying for sticky vibes! I am 13 dpo and 7dpt. Still have a faint BFP. I'm sure its just the second ovidrel shot I had to take this month. Keeping the positive thoughts going though!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## adroplet

HitTheJackpot - ohh girl, i get those rectal pains too. sometimes right before ovulation and definitely after IUI. I can't sit on a hard surface, get up or sit down too quickly cause it just hurts in that area. I'm used to it now, it goes away. Dr hasnt found anything abnormal during any of mu IUIs so relax. 

i'm just here waiting for my OPK test to turn pos. My follies are size 20 & 21 and dr said to trigger but acupuncturist said to wait till my body is ready. it makes sense, just because the follicles are big doesnt mean the egg inside is mature and ready. So i decided to wait, since Drs orders havent gotten me my BFP yet, i will try the holistic approach.


----------



## torrey115

Thanks girls. It does take alot out of you to do iui for three cycles. 
Here is hoping to baby dust for all!


----------



## fisher640

SunUp said:


> So, just an update from me, sorry I haven't been too active in this thread. I had B2B IUI the 11th and 12th... and have my beta on the 25th, but I don't think this cycle worked for me! Hoping you all get your positives!

My IUI was the 12th! We're spot on for TWW buddies!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Alicat - Thanks for the response! A crampy cervix? Ouch!

Adroplet - It helped knowing that I wasn't alone! Thanks so much!!

Torrey - It sure does... hang in there! I just had IUI #4 yesterday... going to have to take a break if this one doesn't take. I need a rest!

I do appreciate the thoughts and concern! I am feeling somewhat better today... I got some sleep last night and that seemed to help. The pain is now more concentrated in just my right ovary versus being all over and excruciating last night. DP about got cold cocked when she said "If you think this is bad, wait until you're in labor!" Butthead! :haha:

Off to work. Ya'll have a wonderful day!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I went MIA for a hit after our BFN. DH has convinced me to do another IUI. I started my second round of clomid yesterday. We are hoping for more follicles this time around. Last time I had 2. The doc and I are hopIng for 4. So we will see. I should have my IUI somewhere between the 29th and July 1st. So we will see. I pray IUI works this time. My step son flies in the 28th to spend 3 weeks with us. So it will be interesting. 

I do have a clomid question. My period this time is really heavy. Like larger than quarter clots. Is that normal after clomid? Do you know? Also what's the difference between taking it cycle day 3-7 from 5-9? 

I wish everyone prayers and baby dust!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi everyone!

Hope you all doing well - I need to catch up on past posts, I don't get on here much. 

I had my IUI yesterday so I am officially in the 2WW! On Monday, I saw my doctor and my follicles weren't as mature as she'd like, but then my bloodwork showed that I was starting to ovulate, so off we went (trigger shot to help it along, then IUI yesterday). The lupron was supposed to hold the ovulation off, but of course, it didn't work for me. As my doctor said, it works for 90% of women, and then there's me!

I didn't note all my numbers, but DH's counts were great and most of my follicles were on the right (my left tube has a blockage) so at least we have those good things on our side!

Let the countdown begin...14...13...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt * good luck today!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Morning everyone!

greyhoundmom - good luck in your 2WW!! :dust:

ArmyWifeCarli - good luck to you for your next cycle! I don't know if Clomid makes you have heavier periods or not. This is my first month on Clomid, I will know soon (if AF comes). As for the days that you take it, I don't think it matters, it just changes the timing of your O. Some people's cycles are slowed down by clomid, so having it earlier may help keep things no the right schedule? I'm just guessing here!

fisher640 & SunUp - just a few more days til your BETA!! GL FX'd!!

HitTheJackpot - yes, my cervix is not happy with any invasions (wonder what labor will be like, eek), glad you are feeling better!

coyfishmom - I think it took me 7 days past trigger before it was fully gone. I also think it depends on the strength of the trigger as to how quickly it goes away.

AFM.. I had my BETA this morning. I called my FS office yesterday because I felt about as bloated as a house! I was also having cramps in and around my ovaries. I wish I knew what they were about? It was as if I was ovulating again. SO ODD. Anyway, they were like.. hmm.. well do you want to come in tomorrow for your BETA? I'm like, sure why not? So I had the blood drawn this morning, and will know around 2-3 EST what the results are. To be honest I'm not overly confident that it worked. I just feel so icky, as if AF is on its way, and I think the only reason I haven't had spotting or more AF like symptoms is because of the progesterone. It apparently stops AF from coming. If my BETA is negative I will stop taking the progesterone and AF will come.

:dust: and more :dust: I hope we see some positives soon!


----------



## Moorebetter

GL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

AWCarli - This is my 4th month on Clomid, and for the previous three my periods have been VERY heavy as you described, but shorter than normal (usually 7 days, but on clomid, I'm done on day 5). Ultrasounds the last two months have indicated that my lining was an average of about 11.5mm... when "normal" is considered 6-8mm I believe. Doc was happy with the thicker lining, but me, not so much when AF comes :haha: I have no doubt that it is because of the clomid. Don't worry much, but if it keeps bothering you, certainly talk to your doc. :hugs:


----------



## greyhoundmom

Wow! Good luck Alicatt! I remember reading when you first started your 2WW. That seemed quick (to me - I'm sure it wasn't for you!).


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> Wow! Good luck Alicatt! I remember reading when you first started your 2WW. That seemed quick (to me - I'm sure it wasn't for you!).

It went pretty quickly, but I'm only 11-12 DPO, they moved up my test. I am not sure why? :shrug: It was supposed to be Friday. So we'll see what it says.. gotta wait another 4-5 hours.


----------



## Moorebetter

what do you ladies think about these??? I am going for my IUI on friday, so I started testing monday.WTF is going on? I took Clomid 5-9 do you think it is messig with my OPK's still? help needed! please oh please!!:baby: 
the tests go- 
monday 
tuesday 
tuesday 
tuesday 
wednesday (today)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> what do you ladies think about these??? I am going for my IUI on friday, so I started testing monday.WTF is going on? I took Clomid 5-9 do you think it is messig with my OPK's still? help needed! please oh please!!:baby:
> the tests go-
> monday
> tuesday
> tuesday
> tuesday
> wednesday (today)

WOW, so you are getting positive OPKs already? I have no idea what that means. I didn't get an OPK until they gave me the trigger shot. I had my clomid days 2-6. I would call their office and ask, as you don't want to miss your window!!


----------



## AngelXXOh

Moorebetter said:


> what do you ladies think about these??? I am going for my IUI on friday, so I started testing monday.WTF is going on? I took Clomid 5-9 do you think it is messig with my OPK's still? help needed! please oh please!!:baby:
> the tests go-
> monday
> tuesday
> tuesday
> tuesday
> wednesday (today)

Clomid will make your LH level higher and may result in a false positive, we recommend testing for LH 3 days after your last dose of clomid. It looks like (CD13) is perfect... I'd call my RE's office and possibly schedule the IUI for Thursday afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## Moorebetter

I found this.... 
*
False Positives*The key to using ovulation tests and Clomid is to use them as your doctor recommends. If you do not then it is likely you will receive false positives and think you are ovulating when you are not. Another issue that frequently crops up is that women receive positive ovulation results several days in a row. In order to avoid false positives and multi positive test results then you should start taking the ovulation tests four days after the last tablet of Clomid has been taken

Day 4 is today.. I am going to leave it at Friday morning early, I usually get a really dark line, ive yet to see it, im hoping that even if I do O earlier than sat Friday will be a good bet!! ekkk

what do you ladies think?


----------



## adroplet

:thumbup: I agree with testing 3-4 days AFTER ending clomid. Ovulating early on clomid is very unlikely, it actually takes longer to ovulate after clomid aside from thining the lining.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> :thumbup: I agree with testing 3-4 days AFTER ending clomid. Ovulating early on clomid is very unlikely, it actually takes longer to ovulate after clomid aside form thining the lining.

YES.. that was my feeling as well. I wasn't ready to ovulate on my own when they wanted to do my IUI, in fact I wouldn't have done so in time without the trigger. Who knows when I would have ovulated on my own, but it was definitely AFTER it normally would have been.


----------



## Moorebetter

yay thanks girls!!! Im also taking a warm water bottle and putting it over my ovaries, I read somewhere on here that may help the follis grow hehehe

*alicatt* I thank you so much for your thoughtful post, I love this place!! the girls on here have helped me with soooo much!!!!

gl girls!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> yay thanks girls!!! Im also taking a warm water bottle and putting it over my ovaries, I read somewhere on here that may help the follis grow hehehe
> 
> *alicatt* I thank you so much for your thoughtful post, I love this place!! the girls on here have helped me with soooo much!!!!
> 
> gl girls!

It certainly does help to have friends to talk to about this stuff! I don't know how I would have made it through the last month without everyone's support!!! I am in the home stretch, only 1.5 -2.5 hours now.


----------



## adroplet

Ali - good luck:winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## alicatt

So I got my results, BETA was negative :cry::cry::cry:
I won't be able to try again until September.


----------



## greyhoundmom

Darn - sorry to hear that Ali. :hug:


----------



## JandK

alicatt said:


> So I got my results, BETA was negative :cry::cry::cry:
> I won't be able to try again until September.

I am very sorry to hear that. I was pushing for you. I can only imagine how you feel. I have had 3 failed IUI. I am starting up again in August going full force until my 40th birthday in March. :flower:


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results, BETA was negative :cry::cry::cry:
> I won't be able to try again until September.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear that. I was pushing for you. I can only imagine how you feel. I have had 3 failed IUI. I am starting up again in August going full force until my 40th birthday in March. :flower:Click to expand...

It is not pleasant to hear is it? After so much work and effort and time, to hear, sorry it was negative. :nope: Oh well, I will try again in September.

I won't be able to do so until then as I will be out of the country for 5 weeks. I guess there is a possibility I will be back in time for August, but it is slim.


----------



## Rosiepooh

I'm sorry allicat. We are in the same boat you are- if this third IUI doesn't work this round then we will be taking a break until November. It is never easy news to hear. I am kind of hoping I go in tomorrow for my follicle mapping and they say- wait we don't need to do another IUI bc it worked. slim chances I know but a girl can dream right?? 

Now I have two questions- if we are going to take a few months off from IUI but still want to TTC naturally should we continue with the clomid or stop it?? 

Second- when charting would you qualify this OPK as a positive?? Its a very faint line. So not sure if i should classify it as a positive or negative. I know we will probably do the trigger shot tomorrow so it doesn't really matter- but I still like to know for my own benefit and also for the charting. This is the first month I have done the charting.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Rosiepooh, I would not call that OPK pos, the second line is pretty faint. But hey, like you said, the trigger will do the job! :)

Sorry Alicatt, I literally logged on so I could check your news. I feel for ya, we'll all be hoping that August works like a charm for ya after having to take some time off.

I've been patiently waiting for my IUI as the clomid didn't work for me, but my natural cycle finally kicked in yesterday with a follie, so I triggered yesterday and had our IUI a few hours ago! Went well, and holy COW, my DH's count was . . . wait for it . . . 84 MILLION! :) Wow, hopefully we have a good start to this. :)


----------



## adroplet

Ali - sorry to hear your news. Have faith....it will happen. :flow:


----------



## fisher640

Sorry to hear that Ali. I may have logged on at least three times today hoping to see some good news. 

I'm 8 dpiui. 
I might have tested. Cause I was bored. Super super SUPER negative. I know. It's early. And 8dpiui is a rediculously early time to test. But if I waited til 14dpiui what would I do with this stock pile of pregnancy tests? AF is never never late so they're just accumulating. Why oh why does infertility just drag on endlessly. I don't think I've been optimistic about this IUI from the get go. Well maybe I was... Back in March... But since I'm so glum to begin with... It's hard to tell if I'm starting with PMS or if I just have progressed to perma-depression at this point. 
Sorry. I'm just crabby. And sad. And hopeless.


----------



## TTCisapain

So sorry Ali!! Its so frustrating and you seem to be so positive! Hoping u get a BFP next time!


----------



## Chcltbnny

So sorry Ali about your betas. I have been there with negative and then had to wait. Take the time to focus yourself and relax. 

AFM - US this morning - I have 3 large follicles. Took my trigger shot tonight and scheduled for my IUI in the AM. Here's to hoping! FX'd!


----------



## MrsG2010

Sorry Ali. :nope:


----------



## Moorebetter

Chcltbnny said:


> So sorry Ali about your betas. I have been there with negative and then had to wait. Take the time to focus yourself and relax.
> 
> AFM - US this morning - I have 3 large follicles. Took my trigger shot tonight and scheduled for my IUI in the AM. Here's to hoping! FX'd!

:flower: totally agree take some time for yourself. where are you headed out of the country?


----------



## Moorebetter

*RoccoBoxr* those are some great numbers girl! gl!


----------



## Moorebetter

*MrsG2010 * hows it going with you?


----------



## Moorebetter

Tomorrows the big day. I still using opks and Im still getting the same looking lines... weird. Im going to my acupunture session tonite and I am going to get her to work on my stress :)


----------



## alicatt

Morning everyone, I want to thank you all for the kind words. It is nice to have people that understand how difficult TTC is, and when you need to move to assisted methods that it is even more so. Thanks for all of your support!!!! :thumbup:

GL and FX'd for you guys about to do your IUIs! Here is hoping for positive OPKs and lots of nice big round follicles, oh and:spermy: lots of sperm!!!

I enjoyed some :wine: last night and relaxed and reviewed my TTC plan. I do not think I want to wait until September. It is just too long of a wait, and in October I will be 40. I was hoping to be pregnant before I turned 40! Might be a little aggressive, but hey, it is good to have goals!

So, I was thinking, it is not like Canada is some foreign country with backwards medicine :haha: No offence to those that live there, I'm still Canadian even if I live in the US. My family still lives there, and that is where I am going in a week for the next 5 weeks. Since my cycles are 30-32 days, I could miss 2 cycles while I am there. Gotta love the timing! The reason I was going to delay is that I can't take Clomid and do IUIs on my own, it is just not possible as a single woman to do an IUI!! You need help! Which brings me back to medicine in Canada. I could just continue with my plan, up there! I'm sure they have people that can perform IUIs, right? I checked my donor sperm, and it is Canadian compliant sperm (apparently this is necessary if you want it shipped to Canada). So why not try to do the IUI unmedicated (I'll save the Clomid tries for when I return), and just have the sperm sent to Canada, and find a midwife that is willing to do the IUI? That way I can do it myself in July and August, and not miss a beat! What do you think?


----------



## JandK

I think its a great idea. You can do it. My partner does mine. It is not very complex, even a Canadian can do it. Just kidding, I know nothing about Canadians. I say go for it....


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I think its a great idea. You can do it. My partner does mine. It is not very complex, even a Canadian can do it. Just kidding, I know nothing about Canadians. I say go for it....

Yep! I am not sure I want a family member doing it. That is just too much. So I'm going to hope that Canadian midwives are capable, and go from there.

Canadians are good people, they don't have 3 heads or anything :rofl: :haha: at least not that they show in public!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Go for it! At the very least, it's worth looking into! Plus, it will be easier to keep busy if you get to your 2WW while you're away (I'm obviously not keeping very busy at all, because it's on my mind constantly!).


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> Go for it! At the very least, it's worth looking into! Plus, it will be easier to keep busy if you get to your 2WW while you're away (I'm obviously not keeping very busy at all, because it's on my mind constantly!).

I hear you! Well I found out that the midwives in the area that I will be staying are not familiar with the procedure. They did however suggest a fertility clinic that is not too far from where I will be staying 40 mins. So I called them, and they have done IUIs for international patients (even though I am Canadian I no longer have Canadian health insurance). I just have to pay out of pocket, but it will still be cheaper than what I pay in the US! I know, crazy.

I will be working remotely while I'm in Canada, but will be taking some time off while I'm there. I don't have 5 weeks vacation, I wish I did! :haha:


----------



## Moorebetter

GL alicatt!!

I got my + opk this morning and have my IUI in the am! wish me luck girls!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

your vacation sounds awesome! Can I come??!?!?!?!?! I however dont have 5 weeks vacation either


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> your vacation sounds awesome! Can I come??!?!?!?!?! I however dont have 5 weeks vacation either

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: GL with your IUI!!!!

Ya, even though I will be working I will have a great view, and I will be with my family, and friends, and able to go out boating and swimming after work. Don't get me wrong, I am going to take almost 2 of those 5 weeks off, and I will be going to a family wedding and all the extra stuff that goes with that! 
Even though I got a negative BETA, I am happy that I have a plan for July/Aug.

GL again Moorebetter!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> greyhoundmom said:
> 
> 
> They did however suggest a fertility clinic that is not too far from where I will be staying 40 mins. So I called them, and they have done IUIs for international patients (even though I am Canadian I no longer have Canadian health insurance). I just have to pay out of pocket, but it will still be cheaper than what I pay in the US! I know, crazy.
> 
> That's great! And we will be cheering you on from the good old US of A!
> 
> GL Moorebetter!!! I just had my IUI on Tuesday, so we can wait it out together. :coffee:Click to expand...


----------



## Moorebetter

*greyhoundmom* how are you feeling? what was your sperm count like? Im nervous im going to get there and have no sperm at all lol.
*
alicatt* Im excited that you have a plan!!!!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> *greyhoundmom* how are you feeling? what was your sperm count like? Im nervous im going to get there and have no sperm at all lol.

I'm so bad at remembering all the details...DH's counts were good, I think it was either 56 or 66 mil with just over 49% motility.

I thought I'd have the IUI a little later in this week, but when my bloodwork came back on Monday, it showed an ovulation surge so they scheduled me for Tuesday. My follicles weren't as mature as my doctor would have liked, but we didn't have a choice but to go with them. All it takes is one good one!

I am feeling good about it - excited, hopeful and staying positive. I had a failed IVF in April, so I'm hoping maybe my body just agrees with IUI more! 

Good luck tomorrow! I will think positive, high sperm count thoughts for you! LOL


----------



## Moorebetter

good luck lady!!!!!! Yes it only takes one, it blows my mind hat they can have so so so many sperm and nothing. 

This is our month!! gl girl!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> good luck lady!!!!!! Yes it only takes one, it blows my mind hat they can have so so so many sperm and nothing.
> 
> This is our month!! gl girl!

I know, isn't it wild that there are so many sperm and so few eggs? It is a wonder anyone gets pregnant at all!!! 

GL, FX'd and :dust: that this is your month!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## adroplet

Ali - GL on ur trip and with your IUI plans. I did the same on the months when I couldnt be monitored on meds, just tested with OPKs and had IUI. Hey people get pregnant all the time without meds!!!


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> Ali - GL on ur trip and with your IUI plans. I did the same on the months when I couldnt be monitored on meds, just tested with OPKs and had IUI. Hey people get pregnant all the time without meds!!!

Yep! I agree, plus the Clomid/Progesterone this month made me a little batty! I don't have any issues ovulating on my own so I think we should be fine to try at least one month without the meds.

Thanks for your well wishes!! 

How are things going with you??


----------



## adroplet

I had my + OPK and have been having ICIs since Monday 
see my chart
I think we got the week covered :winkwink: now i just have to wait. 
I will not be looking out for symptoms since i had the trigger.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> I had my + OPK and have been having ICIs since Monday
> see my chart
> I think we got the week covered :winkwink: now i just have to wait.
> I will not be looking out for symptoms since i had the trigger.

:yipee: Good for you! Makes sense not to check for symptoms, I drove myself :wacko: this past month, I will NOT be so :wacko: crazy next month that is for sure!

OK so I may not be out yet. I did a HPT last night and it was faint, but I think there is a line. I don't have anymore tests, but plan on getting some today to see if it darkens or whether it was just an evap line or something. I have been wanting to puke all morning too, but the cramps and pain in my right ovary are present too. So I'm totally unsure of what is going on down there. It you look at my chart, you'll see a huge dip yesterday, and a rebound today that could have been higher had I kept on the progesterone, I bet it would have been 98.5 today if I were still doing the suppositories. So maybe I just had a really late implantation dip? I'm so lost.


----------



## Rosiepooh

My news isn't so good. They found a cyst on my rgiht ovary during my mapping yesterday. So for now we are at a stand still. We are going to schedule lap surgery in either july or august (right now he's booked until august, but he's checking with some other drs to see if they are going on vacation so he can use their surgical suite time). During the surgery he will take care of the cyst and also clean out the endometriosis again ( I had it done a year ago). So that will give us a clean start when we do the next IUI again. 

My question is this.... what are my chances that this cyst will ruputure before the surgery?? Will I know when it happens?? 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you girls!!!


----------



## alicatt

Rosiepooh said:


> My news isn't so good. They found a cyst on my rgiht ovary during my mapping yesterday. So for now we are at a stand still. We are going to schedule lap surgery in either july or august (right now he's booked until august, but he's checking with some other drs to see if they are going on vacation so he can use their surgical suite time). During the surgery he will take care of the cyst and also clean out the endometriosis again ( I had it done a year ago). So that will give us a clean start when we do the next IUI again.
> 
> My question is this.... what are my chances that this cyst will ruputure before the surgery?? Will I know when it happens??
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all you girls!!!

Rosiepooh.. how big is the cyst? and what kind of cyst is it? If they are functional, they often just disappear on their own without the need for surgery. I had one removed in 2004, it was 10cm, and was causing me all sorts of pain and discomfort. I wish now, that I had given it time to shrink on its own, as the recovery from the surgery and the possible loss of my right tube were not worth it. I will never know if the surgery caused my right tube to be blocked but the cyst was on my right ovary, so it very likely could have been due to the surgery. I didn't want to alarm you, but if I were in your shoes I would get more information, do some research and see if you really need the cyst removed.

Keep us posted!!!

Ali


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt* whoa!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *alicatt* whoa!!!!

:( I tested a little while ago and got another :bfn: I think the one I did last night was just my hoping there was a faint line.
If I don't see AF by Sunday I'll test again then.


----------



## Moorebetter

gl!!!

Well ladies I just had my first IUI. It went well!!! fx'd!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> gl!!!
> 
> Well ladies I just had my first IUI. It went well!!! fx'd!

Awesome! How was the sperm count? How do you feel? :thumbup:


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> gl!!!
> 
> Well ladies I just had my first IUI. It went well!!! fx'd!

Yay! I will be thinking happy positive IUI thoughts for both of us now!


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> *alicatt* whoa!!!!
> 
> :( I tested a little while ago and got another :bfn: I think the one I did last night was just my hoping there was a faint line.
> If I don't see AF by Sunday I'll test again then.Click to expand...

Darn. Maybe test first thing in the morning on Sunday/Monday? I think that's when it's supposed to be most reliable?


----------



## Moorebetter

my tummy is cramping and cramping and cramping. The doctors didnt have a number for me but, said they looked really good and there were lots, Ill take that answer because it was no cost to me!!!! :)

The dotor was really excited and positive so we shall see ladies!! ekkk


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> *alicatt* whoa!!!!
> 
> :( I tested a little while ago and got another :bfn: I think the one I did last night was just my hoping there was a faint line.
> If I don't see AF by Sunday I'll test again then.Click to expand...
> 
> Darn. Maybe test first thing in the morning on Sunday/Monday? I think that's when it's supposed to be most reliable?Click to expand...

Yep! That is the plan, I would have tested with FMU this morning, but I didn't have any more tests! I ran out to get some, but by the time I tested it was pee number 2 or 3. 

So if :witch: doesn't arrive by Sunday I'll test then. I bought 3 different tests this morning, so I should have plenty to choose from. :rofl:


----------



## Kaleysmom

Any luck??

I'm not doing timed intercourse but, injectables and timed intercourse. I have been injecting for 10 days now. Slowly, but surley my eggs are growing! There are 4 now, the biggest measuring at 12.3mm. I return to the doctor on Sunday to see how they are progressing. Fingers crossed for some progress!

I hope to hear some good news from you!


----------



## TTCisapain

Hello ladies:
Sorry Alicatt ... hoping AF doesnt show!!

I got a +OPK on Wed (unexpectedly since it was CD11). Last time I was on Clomid didnt get a +OPK till CD15 and didnt O until CD19, so I guess this was good news. 

I had u/s on Wed and caught my LH surge on the way up ... 2 follies on rt measuring 14 cm and 1 on left measuring 20 cm. Uterine lining is not quite ready, so I am on estragen suppositories 3x / day for 5 days (they are fun to insert at work ... yuck but hopefully it will do the trick) ... Took my ovidrel as instructed Wed night and BD'd. Break on Thursday. 

Had IUI today and am relaxed. Trying not to get excited or my hopes up and patiently wait for 2WW. DH did good ... he was at 28% motility the last time he was tested and it was up to 40% this time (looks like the vitamins did the trick) ... his count was 30 million after the wash and 98% motility after the wash. I have seen a lot higher on this site, but they said anything over 15 mill is good


----------



## Chcltbnny

I have tried posting here before...Hoping to find some ladies to walk through this journey with for this month. I had my 2 series of IUI this week...IUI 1 was on Thursday. Had a count of 27 mil and IUI #2 was today, after a eventful car accident, with a count of 15 mil. 

Now the 2ww. Trying not to symptom watch this time but how can you not?  Well good luck to all that are going through it or in their 2ww or waiting to test for the BFP!


----------



## 2have4kids

Alicatt,morebetter, greyhound mom,kaley'smom, ttc and Chclt I'm wishing some serious BFP's for you ladies. Sticky spring/summer baby dust to all the lovelies!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Chcltbnny said:


> I have tried posting here before...Hoping to find some ladies to walk through this journey with for this month. I had my 2 series of IUI this week...IUI 1 was on Thursday. Had a count of 27 mil and IUI #2 was today, after a eventful car accident, with a count of 15 mil.
> 
> Now the 2ww. Trying not to symptom watch this time but how can you not?  Well good luck to all that are going through it or in their 2ww or waiting to test for the BFP!

GL and FX'd!! I hope this is your month!
:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

Thank you soooooo much!! That means so much :) 

Today my cramping from my IUI yesterday, :) I took a opk last night and looks like I 
Hit the mark in just the right time :) 
I feel a little bloated today but that's pretty normal for me, I'm planning on 
Getting in on tonight just in case 

How's everyone else doing?!?!?


----------



## TTCisapain

Im doing okay today ... we were supposed to BD last night but we were both so exhausted from the week, so I plan on BDing tonight just in case, cant hurt right? 

I take my first progesterone tablet tonight.


----------



## adroplet

FF says I ovulated on Tues, before my pos OPK....wtf? seriously? I really doubt it but still very hopeful since we inseminated daily from Mon-Fri.
I am about to insert my first progesterone supp right now, uugh!

:dust:Everyone!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> Im doing okay today ... we were supposed to BD last night but we were both so exhausted from the week, so I plan on BDing tonight just in case, cant hurt right?
> 
> I take my first progesterone tablet tonight.

I've heard different ladies talking about different forms of progesterone meds. Are you taking a pill that you take by mouth or is there just the suppostories? :wacko:


----------



## TTCisapain

TTCinTexas said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Im doing okay today ... we were supposed to BD last night but we were both so exhausted from the week, so I plan on BDing tonight just in case, cant hurt right?
> 
> I take my first progesterone tablet tonight.
> 
> I've heard different ladies talking about different forms of progesterone meds. Are you taking a pill that you take by mouth or is there just the suppostories? :wacko:Click to expand...

I am taking oral progesterone 1 x daily at night


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Im doing okay today ... we were supposed to BD last night but we were both so exhausted from the week, so I plan on BDing tonight just in case, cant hurt right?
> 
> I take my first progesterone tablet tonight.
> 
> I've heard different ladies talking about different forms of progesterone meds. Are you taking a pill that you take by mouth or is there just the suppostories? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking oral progesterone 1 x daily at nightClick to expand...

Thank you!! I will mention that to my doctor when I see him on Thursday. Don't think anyone would disagree when I say the oral ones are better than the suppostories!!


----------



## adroplet

TTCinTexas said:


> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCisapain said:
> 
> 
> Im doing okay today ... we were supposed to BD last night but we were both so exhausted from the week, so I plan on BDing tonight just in case, cant hurt right?
> 
> I take my first progesterone tablet tonight.
> 
> I've heard different ladies talking about different forms of progesterone meds. Are you taking a pill that you take by mouth or is there just the suppostories? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking oral progesterone 1 x daily at nightClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I will mention that to my doctor when I see him on Thursday. Don't think anyone would disagree when I say the oral ones are better than the suppostories!!Click to expand...

Re: Progesterone ......... from stirrup-queens.com

_Why would you take them orally or vaginally?
The oral supplement is definitely the least invasive way to do the job if it works for you. However, when you take progesterone (or apparently any hormone) orally, it must be metabolized by the liver, which makes the delivery system inefficient and less effective. As for vaginal supplements versus injections, all I can offer is what Ive been told. For most women, there seems to be no difference in the results. My clinic uses the suppositories because they feel after all the pre-procedure injections they just dont want to prescribe more injections. My RE also informed me that when they switched to suppositories their pregnancy rates increased. _


----------



## alicatt

I read about suppositories when I was told to take them. The reason suppositories are supposedly superior is that the progesterone is delivered exactly where it needs to be, and is absorbed quite well by the uterus. Whether that is true or not I have no idea. I didn't end up being pregnant at least not this month, but it was my first month!!

Putting the suppository in is not the issue, they are much like a tampon or the plunger thing for yeast infections. No biggie, what is gross is that the gel that the progesterone is suspended in is not easily absorbed by the body and kinda just hangs out up there. It doesn't come out like the yeast gel does. You have to (TMI warning) clean it out yourself, by reaching up there. I did this every couple of days in the shower :sick: I would do it again though, if it meant that I was able to get pregnant. I would however question my Dr for other brands, as the Crinone I was taking was super mega expensive. I have heard of others using a popsicle type? Or perhaps others that are not as gross as the crinone. 

GL Ladies!!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Happy Monday! How's everyone doing today? 

I am 6 days into my 2WW. I am feeling tired from the progesterone - my doctor has me alternating the suppositories and a PIO injection every other day. I've felt a little crampy here and there but other than that, I feel fine! I didn't really feel anything at all during my IVF 2WW (other than tired from the progesterone), so maybe slight cramps are good? 

8 days to go. Positive thoughts for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

*greyhoundmom* Maybe cramping is good! 

I dont have any signs but im only 3dpo

what is progesterone used for?? maybe I should get me some hahaha Ive read about it before but dont remember. 

I have been juicing pineapples and drinking that ;) Ill do just about anything!!

I have been hanging on the fact this is the 2nd month since my HSG :)


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *greyhoundmom* Maybe cramping is good!
> 
> I dont have any signs but im only 3dpo
> 
> what is progesterone used for?? maybe I should get me some hahaha Ive read about it before but dont remember.
> 
> I have been juicing pineapples and drinking that ;) Ill do just about anything!!
> 
> I have been hanging on the fact this is the 2nd month since my HSG :)

Progesterone is the hormone that we naturally produce once we have ovulated, it is used to help thicken the lining and make it all nice and inviting for the zygote to implant and become the blastocyst (sp?). Many Dr's put women on progesterone to help aid in making the lining nice and inviting. It is done for a few reasons: 1) Due to the other fertility drugs you may be taking that adversely effect the lining (like clomid), 2) You have been diagnosed with a luteal phase defect, or 3) It simply increases the chance that implantation will occur. It is probably a good idea to talk to your Dr about it. I figure I'm spending all of this money to try to get pregnant, I would hate to find out after spending it all, that my lining was too thin and the zygote couldn't implant!


----------



## alicatt

Nothing new here to report, I'm still in limbo, no AF no :bfp: What gives? I thought that when you went off progesterone your period came 1-3 days later? My temp did finally drop below cover this morning, so maybe AF will finally appear.

I need to contact the clinic in Canada again, they were supposed to get me a fee schedule, but have not done so. I guess I don't really care how much it costs, the $$ figures she was quoting me over the phone were slightly less than what I was paying down here in FL, which is fine. I mean if it was 2 or 3 times more then I would care, but if it is roughly the same or slightly less, then that is fine. I really just need their fax number so I can get my Florida FS to fax them my labs and cycle history. HEHE.

Good luck to you guys in your 2WW, I hope we see some :bfp: soon!


----------



## Moorebetter

I will def ask about this!!!! thanks for the great info! when do you start taking it?


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> I will def ask about this!!!! thanks for the great info! when do you start taking it?

It is usually suggested you start taking it a 1-3 days after you do an IUI, or ovulate. I'm sure each Dr has a different schedule, but usually you start taking it after you ovulate, and you may end up taking it until around 10-12 weeks if you are successful at getting pregnant! There are also 3-4 formulations, the pill (least effective), injections (more effective, but painful), suppositories (most effective, but definitely the grossest). I have heard of a frozen suppository that sounds like it might be the best option. It is inserted and it just melts. The kind I had was a gel and it was easy to insert, but its been a week since I stopped taking it and I'm still having discharge from it. It is really disgusting :sick:


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:



> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> I will def ask about this!!!! thanks for the great info! when do you start taking it?
> 
> It is usually suggested you start taking it a 1-3 days after you do an IUI, or ovulate. I'm sure each Dr has a different schedule, but usually you start taking it after you ovulate, and you may end up taking it until around 10-12 weeks if you are successful at getting pregnant! There are also 3-4 formulations, the pill (least effective), injections (more effective, but painful), suppositories (most effective, but definitely the grossest). I have heard of a frozen suppository that sounds like it might be the best option. It is inserted and it just melts. The kind I had was a gel and it was easy to insert, but its been a week since I stopped taking it and I'm still having discharge from it. It is really disgusting :sick:Click to expand...

I agree - the suppositories are a little gross! My doctor gave me the choice to do suppositories every day or do every other day with suppositories and injections. I had some of the injectable progesterine left over and didn't find the injections too bad last time, so I chose that route. My DH gives me the shots so they are not too bad, but the size of the needle is scary!

Edited to add...my doctor had me start the progesterone on Thursday, two days after my IUI.


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> *greyhoundmom* Maybe cramping is good!
> 
> I dont have any signs but im only 3dpo
> 
> what is progesterone used for?? maybe I should get me some hahaha Ive read about it before but dont remember.
> 
> I have been juicing pineapples and drinking that ;) Ill do just about anything!!
> 
> I have been hanging on the fact this is the 2nd month since my HSG :)

My Dr put me on it b/c my prog was really low the last time I got pregnant. They are not sure if it was me or the pregnancy was not right since I m/c'd. But, as a precaution they had me start taking oral progesterone 24 hours after IUI and I am supposed to continue taking it until a pregnancy test. If I were to be pregnant they want me on it until 8 weeks. They advised that your ovaries are supposed to produce progesterone for a viable pregnancy until the placenta is fully formed (at 8 weeks) once that occurs, the placenta takes over for providing the correct amount of hormones / nutrients.


----------



## TTCisapain

greyhoundmom said:


> Happy Monday! How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I am 6 days into my 2WW. I am feeling tired from the progesterone - my doctor has me alternating the suppositories and a PIO injection every other day. I've felt a little crampy here and there but other than that, I feel fine! I didn't really feel anything at all during my IVF 2WW (other than tired from the progesterone), so maybe slight cramps are good?
> 
> 8 days to go. Positive thoughts for everyone!
> 
> :dust:

I am doing okay today. Just 3 days into 2WW ... had some minor cramping over the weekend but feeling pretty good today. Just finished up my last estragen suppository this morning. Now, I am on prenatal, Vitamin D, progesterone and 1 81 mg of baby aspirin daily.


----------



## fisher640

1st night of clomid for the July IUI here. This routine is starting to feel a little lame... :shrug:


----------



## JandK

Even though I have had no symptoms and have thought im out all month. I am feeling a sliver of hope right now. Its the end of the day of day 27 and I have had no cramping or spotting like usual because my period is due tomorow. No signs of AF. Im still waiting for the miracle I guess until the witch shows up. Good luck everyone...


----------



## fisher640

JandK said:


> Even though I have had no symptoms and have thought im out all month. I am feeling a sliver of hope right now. Its the end of the day of day 27 and I have had no cramping or spotting like usual because my period is due tomorow. No signs of AF. Im still waiting for the miracle I guess until the witch shows up. Good luck everyone...

:test:!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Officially not pregnant, the :witch: arrived today. I'm OK with it, because now I can focus on July, so I am now on CD1 (instead of CD33), that is 2 cycles in a row of 32 days. At least I'm regular! Actually I think the :witch: even arrived at about the same time.. punctual? :haha:

GL and FX'd to you guys in the 2WW!! I'm forecast to be doing my IUI around July 9-11th. Are we going to have a July thread? Anyone know?


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Even though I have had no symptoms and have thought im out all month. I am feeling a sliver of hope right now. Its the end of the day of day 27 and I have had no cramping or spotting like usual because my period is due tomorow. No signs of AF. Im still waiting for the miracle I guess until the witch shows up. Good luck everyone...

GOOD LUCK JandK FX'd and :dust: :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

fisher640 said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Even though I have had no symptoms and have thought im out all month. I am feeling a sliver of hope right now. Its the end of the day of day 27 and I have had no cramping or spotting like usual because my period is due tomorow. No signs of AF. Im still waiting for the miracle I guess until the witch shows up. Good luck everyone...
> 
> :test:!!!!!Click to expand...

YEP what fisher said!!! :test:!!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> Officially not pregnant, the :witch: arrived today. I'm OK with it, because now I can focus on July, so I am now on CD1 (instead of CD33), that is 2 cycles in a row of 32 days. At least I'm regular! Actually I think the :witch: even arrived at about the same time.. punctual? :haha:
> 
> GL and FX'd to you guys in the 2WW!! I'm forecast to be doing my IUI around July 9-11th. Are we going to have a July thread? Anyone know?

Yes ma'am...I set up a July thread already. I start my IUI between the 15th and the 19th so I decided to start a new thread. Your welcome to join!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> Officially not pregnant, the :witch: arrived today. I'm OK with it, because now I can focus on July, so I am now on CD1 (instead of CD33), that is 2 cycles in a row of 32 days. At least I'm regular! Actually I think the :witch: even arrived at about the same time.. punctual? :haha:
> 
> GL and FX'd to you guys in the 2WW!! I'm forecast to be doing my IUI around July 9-11th. Are we going to have a July thread? Anyone know?

Sorry I had to find the threads...There are two: July IUI Anyone and
Looking for July IUI Buddies. I started the second one, but I've been chatting with several people in the first one.


----------



## Moorebetter

well ladies nothing really to report, a few tiny little cramp like things on my left side... and crazy dreams. thats it. Im 4dpo so im not really looking for anything to be hapening yet:)


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Nothing really to report for me either, I am 6dpIUI. I've been testing to see how long the trigger stays in my system, and today it was still a faint line. I just want to know when it's _gone_ so that if I get a BFP I'll _know_ it's a BFP! :)

Someone's got to have great news soon, can't wait to hear updates!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*RoccoBoxr * Sometimes Im happy I dont have to have that trigger, because I would get my hopes up even tho.. I know that says in your system a while!!! how annoying!! hang in there, im hoping this is a great month for all of us


----------



## fisher640

alicatt said:


> Officially not pregnant, the :witch: arrived today. I'm OK with it, because now I can focus on July, so I am now on CD1 (instead of CD33), that is 2 cycles in a row of 32 days. At least I'm regular! Actually I think the :witch: even arrived at about the same time.. punctual? :haha:
> 
> GL and FX'd to you guys in the 2WW!! I'm forecast to be doing my IUI around July 9-11th. Are we going to have a July thread? Anyone know?

I'm CD three and the last 3 cycles my IUIs have been CD 16,17,16 so you and I aren't too far off!


----------



## Moorebetter

*hope = have only positive expectations*


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning ladies! I'm sitting in a meeting and I'd like to stick a pencil in my eye just for the sheer entertainment value...so what better to do than check in here? :)

I'm 7 days post IUI today and doing my best to not symptom-spot...which is pretty easy right now because there are no symptoms to spot! :) I'm not terribly hopeful this month because of the temp spike on the morning before IUI, but only time will tell. I'm not giving up hope... but not allowing myself to get excited. If I get a bfn, the plan right now is to take a break and start again in September...I think my poor ovaries need a break from the overstimulation of the Clomid. I was in waaay too much pain this month for the remainder of the day after IUI. I'm hoping that was because I was ovulating then, rather than just overstimulation. Dunno... time will tell. I don't think I'm going to spend money on tests this month... probably better to just wait for af.

I will be around this week, but starting friday will be on vacation in rural virginia with no internet access until Tuesday. I'm going to enjoy some beach time and some Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab! OOOOhhhhh I can't wait!

Sending loves and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Mossie

Hi Girls, I am new to this so a bit nervous. I have being TTC for over two years with no success. We are under the 'unexplained category'. Looks like we will be starting IUI soon. Any advice for me? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Moorebetter

*Mossie * best advice is relax! Acupunture is working for me! Try and stay calm, its tough but the more we stress the harder it is!!

good luck!


----------



## Mossie

Moorebetter said:


> *Mossie * best advice is relax! Acupunture is working for me! Try and stay calm, its tough but the more we stress the harder it is!!
> 
> good luck!

Thank you so much. I really feel like I am relaxed I really don't let things bother me but maybe behind it all I am not really relaxed. I think I will try acupuncture. What is the success rate for IUI? If they say there is 'nothing' wrong have we a better chance? Thanks x


----------



## Moorebetter

The success rates vary alot with age and like you mentioned unexplained 

here's what I found:

Treatment with Clomid tablets plus IUI improves fertility rates. For unexplained infertility, studies have shown that for women under 35, monthly success rates for Clomid plus insemination are about 10% per cycle. This pregnancy rate holds up for about 3 tries and the success rate is considerably lower after that. More about success rates with IUIs is on the insemination page and on the Clomid for unexplained infertility page. The insemination component boosts fertility more than the Clomid does - but success rates are higher when both are used together.

with clomid my doctor said within 3 months of being on the drug you have a 75% chance and 6 months you have a 85% chance. 

There is about a 15-25% chance of becoming pregnant in each ovulatory cycle

bottom line is it confusing to say the least!! hahaha I dont know anyone really knows.. theres so many numbers :/


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> *hope = have only positive expectations*

I love this!!!



HitTheJackpot said:


> I'm 7 days post IUI today and doing my best to not symptom-spot...which is pretty easy right now because there are no symptoms to spot! :) I'm not terribly hopeful this month because of the temp spike on the morning before IUI, but only time will tell. I'm not giving up hope... but not allowing myself to get excited. If I get a bfn, the plan right now is to take a break and start again in September...

I think we are on the same day - I had my IUI done on Tues 6/19. I don't have symptoms either, except some slight cramping here and there (not sure if that is a symptom, or from the progesterone, or something else though). I go in for a progesterone test tomorrow, then pregnancy test next Tuesday. I'm hopeful, but after a failed IVF cycle, I also want to be realistic. I may cheat and take an home test on Monday. Sorry - I don't know all the acronyms and couldn't find the link to them!



Mossie said:


> Hi Girls, I am new to this so a bit nervous. I have being TTC for over two years with no success. We are under the 'unexplained category'. Looks like we will be starting IUI soon. Any advice for me? Thanking you in advance.

I agree with Moorebetter - relax! Also, say positive and find a doctor you like because you will be seeing a lot of him/her!


----------



## Mossie

This is all very confusing but very much appreciate the stats, thanks:) I am 30 and so is the hubby! Hoping this works! My gynae won't put me on clomid because I ovulate myself. She is referring me to the fertility clinic for the IUI. Here's hoping all goes well! I sometimes feel like I am the only person with this problem! Looks like I'm not!


----------



## Mossie

Thanks Greyhoundmom! BTW I love the name! I work in the greyhound industry!


----------



## Moorebetter

*My gynae won't put me on clomid because I ovulate myself* dont settle. take clomid because even tho I O like a champ, I am on it. It may create more than one egg doubling your chances!!! Clomid is your friend! the FS should put you on it!! 

gl keep us updated, intrested to see what they say :)

have you had a SA (sperm count) or HSG (clean your tubes/check for blockages)


----------



## alicatt

Good luck ladies, FX'd!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Mossie said:


> Thanks Greyhoundmom! BTW I love the name! I work in the greyhound industry!

Thanks! I adopted two - they are the sweetest dogs EVER!!! I could go on and on and probably ask a million questions (depending on your job) but I won't! I'm sure you know how us "greyhound people" can be a little looney! 

Good luck to you and your DH on your TTC journey! :thumbup:


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> Good luck ladies, FX'd!!

Thanks Ali! Sorry about AF, but now you can move forward and start planning for your next steps and your big vacation. When do you leave? Hope you have a great and relaxing time away!


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies, FX'd!!
> 
> Thanks Ali! Sorry about AF, but now you can move forward and start planning for your next steps and your big vacation. When do you leave? Hope you have a great and relaxing time away!Click to expand...

AWW.. thanks a bunch!! I start driving to Canada on Saturday, and will get there either late Sunday or sometime Monday. It will depend on how early a start I get on Saturday, in the past I haven't been able to get out of the house much before noon with all the last minute packing and closing up the house etc. I will be up north for around 5 weeks, but will be working remotely up there for most of it. I am going to take about 10 days off in total, but have spread them out so that I have a long weekend here and there. 

Can't wait to get there and see my family :happydance:


----------



## Mossie

Thanks Girls! Hopefully they will put me on clomid! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Greyhoundmom- Yes! you are absolutely right... I am actually 6dpo, not 7! Dang! That gives me one back! LOL :D But we are indeed on the same schedule! woot woot!


----------



## TTCisapain

Just checking in ... 4 DPIUI and progesterone capsules are making me gassy / bloated ... and the fun begins ... I love being on medication that makes my body thinks its pregnant ... holding steady though and not symptom spotting ... 

Prog levels being checked 2morrow


----------



## Sunshine15

Welcome Mossie! Just relax & hopefully you'll get a BFP this month :) Good luck to you.

How is everyone doing? Alicatt, I'm 100% behind you with not wanting to waste a month. I hope everything works out with the clinic in Canada. Armywife, how you doing?

Afm, I went in for an us & blood work today & got a call back that I'm ovulating so they want me to come in tomorrow for an IUI. God only knows why this month is different but not only am I O for my good side but I have 2 follies, 19.5 & 21! Those are the biggest I've ever had. The biggest I've ever had before we're 16 & 18. I'm excited about tomorrow. The good thing about this month is that I've been super busy & lots of amazing things have been going on so I've been stress free & really happy. Also, we're leaving for vaca this Saturday which is another reason why I'm happy I ovulated before we leave this way it's not a wasted month. For once I'll really get to enjoy TWW. Another reason I'm excited is that it's my last month on clomid. Thank god for that! I really think clomid made me break out & the weight gain is ridiculous. I'm ready for a change. If we don't get BFP this month we will be moving on to IVF for the next cycle. We shall see what the future has in store for us. :)

Lots of :dust: for all you ladies!


----------



## JandK

CD1.....:( Getting some tests done this month to make sure everything is working correctly. Blood test to check my hormone levels and HSG to check the insides. Then back at it full steam in August. We are moving July 13 so I will be staying busy till then hopefully.....but ill be checking in..


----------



## Sunshine15

JandK said:


> CD1.....:( Getting some tests done this month to make sure everything is working correctly. Blood test to check my hormone levels and HSG to check the insides. Then back at it full steam in August. We are moving July 13 so I will be staying busy till then hopefully.....but ill be checking in..

Good luck with all the testing :) moving should definitely keep your mind occupied. :flower:


----------



## flangel813

Hi all, I'm jumping in a bit late. I am 35 and my DH is 34. We have unexplained infertility. We've been TTC for almost 2 years now. All of our tests have come back normal. SA, HSG, everything. My OB/Gyn put me on clomid earier this year and it didn't work so now I am with a RE going for our first IUI on Femera. I have a mid cycle ultrasound on Monday, had 2 follicles at 14mm and am going for a follow up today to see if they are bit enough. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we get the green light for the trigger.


----------



## JandK

Well i called the fertility clinic to schedule my HSG this month and they have no one doing them next week because of the Holiday. So now that test is pushed back until August. If its not one thing its another. Oh well. I am going camping July4-6 anyway...


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone!

flangel813 - good luck! I hope the IUI with femara works :)

Sunshine15 - thanks, yes I don't want to miss a month especially when I am going to be 40 in October. Time is a wasting! When they did the test to see what my ovarian reserve looked like, he said it was more like a 30 yr old instead of an almost 40 yr old, so that was good news :) 

JandK - I hope the tests show that all is well! FX'd!!

TTCisapain - yep, definitely not a fan of the progesterone! just try to keep calm and wait it out!

greyhoundmom and HitTheJackpot - so how are things going? Are you now 7DPO? I am a doggie lover too, I help out with a dachshund rescue organization here in FL, and foster them, and even adopted one that I fell in love with :)

mossie - what is the news? did you get on clomid?


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Well i called the fertility clinic to schedule my HSG this month and they have no one doing them next week because of the Holiday. So now that test is pushed back until August. If its not one thing its another. Oh well. I am going camping July4-6 anyway...

My FS gave me the option of having it done at the hospital if I wanted to? Could you do that?


----------



## greyhoundmom

alicatt said:


> Hey everyone!
> greyhoundmom and HitTheJackpot - so how are things going? Are you now 7DPO? I am a doggie lover too, I help out with a dachshund rescue organization here in FL, and foster them, and even adopted one that I fell in love with :)

Hi! Thanks for asking :) 

I think I am on day 8? I'm counting the day after IUI through today, today would be day 8. Not sure how the "official" day count goes. I am feeling fine and went in for a progesterone test today. Just tired from the progesterone and counting down the days to the big test on Tuesday (or my "cheat" test on Monday). 

You dog is so cute in your avatar! Mine are sleeping on either side of my desk as I work from home today. Love them!

Any luck with getting things set up for an IUI in Canada?


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> greyhoundmom and HitTheJackpot - so how are things going? Are you now 7DPO? I am a doggie lover too, I help out with a dachshund rescue organization here in FL, and foster them, and even adopted one that I fell in love with :)
> 
> Hi! Thanks for asking :)
> 
> I think I am on day 8? I'm counting the day after IUI through today, today would be day 8. Not sure how the "official" day count goes. I am feeling fine and went in for a progesterone test today. Just tired from the progesterone and counting down the days to the big test on Tuesday (or my "cheat" test on Monday).
> 
> You dog is so cute in your avatar! Mine are sleeping on either side of my desk as I work from home today. Love them!
> 
> Any luck with getting things set up for an IUI in Canada?Click to expand...

Excellent! I don't blame you for wanting to test early.. :haha: The waiting game is so hard! GL with your progesterone test. So have you been taking progesterone supplements or are they testing you to see if you need progesterone supplements? My Dr. just automatically put me on it. 

That is Zoe in the picture, she is now almost 10! In the picture she was probably 8. I just fostered Zach, and fell in love with him so now I have 2 doggies, he is almost 1. I think we just mastered the potty training, YAY! No accidents in the house for 3 days now. Yes mine are under my desk having a nap as I work from home today.

No luck with getting things set up for the IUI. I keep getting voicemail at the clinic no matter what time I call. I left a message yesterday and she hasn't called back. All I need is their fax number, you'd think she could send me a quick email with that information! I see it on a website, but I don't want to give that to my FS here until I know that is the correct number.


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt * zoe is a cutie!! I have 2 large breeds at home but I do have a spot in my heart for the little ones! its awesome just to tote them around, my large ones are fat, and weigh too much to tote. HAHAHA

Sucks you are having trouble with the faX!!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *alicatt * zoe is a cutie!! I have 2 large breeds at home but I do have a spot in my heart for the little ones! its awesome just to tote them around, my large ones are fat, and weigh too much to tote. HAHAHA
> 
> Sucks you are having trouble with the faX!!

Thanks! Yes Zoe is adorable, and Zach my new guy is such a clown! I had labs growing up, but felt that they were too much work with all the walking and exercise they need. Dachshunds are good with play time outside, and lots of lap time :) Zach and I played fetch for about 1/2 an hour last night. He is a great retriever, who would have thought? Zoe lost about 1.5 lbs (which at 16 lbs that is a lot) just by me bringing Zach into the house. He kept her running and active, and now she is a perfect weight! Maybe you need to get a puppy, LOL!

Yes, I'm getting frustrated, I wonder if she is screening my call? Do you think they would do such a thing? Seems odd, since we had a good conversation back when I talked to her last week.


----------



## Moorebetter

she might be screening in that case call and ask for someone else hahaha Thats what I always do


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> she might be screening in that case call and ask for someone else hahaha Thats what I always do

I wish, but I'm calling the main number! I may have to wait until I get to Canada to get her on the phone again. That is annoying. Maybe it is extra paperwork to do a non-Canadian IUI? I don't know why she wouldn't respond. It makes me sad though and angry.


----------



## Moorebetter

stay positive !!!!!


----------



## flangel813

So my two follicles were 17mm & 19mm and we got the green light to do the trigger shot last night. I should have done it myself. My DH couldn't recall the exact instructions and had issues pushing the plunger...I think he thought it would go real easy and I'm sure he was worried about hurting me. So it was taking f.o.r.e.v.e.r which was making it worse. The nurse did tell us that it's better to do it real fast. I had to have him pull out the needle which he had at this weird angle (he was trying to do the injection right under the skin since she had told us this was a subcutaneous injection - what he didnt' realize was that since the needle is so small, putting it straight in would be under the skin). I had him put the needle in again and I ended up pushing the plunger since he couldn't get it to go down.

Needless to say, I was a little nauseous at the end of this and had to lay down for a minute. I couldn't really say a whole lot to DH because I didn't want him to feel like he hurt me but if there is a next time, I think I'll be doing the trigger shot myself.

Sorry...had to vent this and get it out of my system. I'm a tad peeved DH didn't read the illustrated instructions as a refresher and I had to read those instructions one by one until the part where he injected me. (I had my eyes closed)

ETA: He also freaked out a little when he noticed that the injection site was becoming a little red bubble...like a mosquito bite.


----------



## Moorebetter

*flangel813* poor thing!


----------



## alicatt

flangel813 said:


> So my two follicles were 17mm & 19mm and we got the green light to do the trigger shot last night. I should have done it myself. My DH couldn't recall the exact instructions and had issues pushing the plunger...I think he thought it would go real easy and I'm sure he was worried about hurting me. So it was taking f.o.r.e.v.e.r which was making it worse. The nurse did tell us that it's better to do it real fast. I had to have him pull out the needle which he had at this weird angle (he was trying to do the injection right under the skin since she had told us this was a subcutaneous injection - what he didnt' realize was that since the needle is so small, putting it straight in would be under the skin). I had him put the needle in again and I ended up pushing the plunger since he couldn't get it to go down.
> 
> Needless to say, I was a little nauseous at the end of this and had to lay down for a minute. I couldn't really say a whole lot to DH because I didn't want him to feel like he hurt me but if there is a next time, I think I'll be doing the trigger shot myself.
> 
> Sorry...had to vent this and get it out of my system. I'm a tad peeved DH didn't read the illustrated instructions as a refresher and I had to read those instructions one by one until the part where he injected me. (I had my eyes closed)
> 
> ETA: He also freaked out a little when he noticed that the injection site was becoming a little red bubble...like a mosquito bite.

AWW.. doesn't sound like fun! At least it is over :thumbup: soon it will be time to do the IUI! YAY!


----------



## TTCisapain

flangel813 said:


> So my two follicles were 17mm & 19mm and we got the green light to do the trigger shot last night. I should have done it myself. My DH couldn't recall the exact instructions and had issues pushing the plunger...I think he thought it would go real easy and I'm sure he was worried about hurting me. So it was taking f.o.r.e.v.e.r which was making it worse. The nurse did tell us that it's better to do it real fast. I had to have him pull out the needle which he had at this weird angle (he was trying to do the injection right under the skin since she had told us this was a subcutaneous injection - what he didnt' realize was that since the needle is so small, putting it straight in would be under the skin). I had him put the needle in again and I ended up pushing the plunger since he couldn't get it to go down.
> 
> Needless to say, I was a little nauseous at the end of this and had to lay down for a minute. I couldn't really say a whole lot to DH because I didn't want him to feel like he hurt me but if there is a next time, I think I'll be doing the trigger shot myself.
> 
> Sorry...had to vent this and get it out of my system. I'm a tad peeved DH didn't read the illustrated instructions as a refresher and I had to read those instructions one by one until the part where he injected me. (I had my eyes closed)
> 
> ETA: He also freaked out a little when he noticed that the injection site was becoming a little red bubble...like a mosquito bite.


Sorry, girl. My DH would have been the same way, so I just cleaned the area went into a different room and stuck in my stomach ... I am glad you will O soon though and get your IUI!!! Praying for your follies!!


----------



## TTCisapain

6 DPIUI, To be honest I was most concerned with Clomid and whether I would become a raving psycho on that med (as some of my friends have). But, I was fine ... However, progesterone seems to be trying my patience. I am on day 6 of taking it at night and my poor DH is dealing with a cranky wife. 

I am a little bloated and tired, my nips are extremely sore (but not bbs), but nothing compares to the pissy mood I have been in (it could also be the 100 degree weather we are having) ... 

Hopefully this will make you all laugh out loud!! So, last night I yelled at my DH for what you might ask? Wait for it ... wait for it ... he was cleaning. I apparently decided that he had more important things to take care of at the moment and was really mad that he was dusting the top of the tv. I know a lot of women have DHs that dont help out, and I was so cranky he got a mouthful. We kissed and made up a few minutes later when I realized how ridiculous I was being, but man.


----------



## TTCisapain

Progesterone levels came back ... at 55! They said anything over 15 is good for this time in my cycle. They want me to keep taking prog and take a HPT on 7/4. If negative, stop taking prog and call them ... that is kinda scary ... I loathe POAS b/c I hate being depressed =(


----------



## Moorebetter

whoa what did they say about it being so high?


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> Progesterone levels came back ... at 55! They said anything over 15 is good for this time in my cycle. They want me to keep taking prog and take a HPT on 7/4. If negative, stop taking prog and call them ... that is kinda scary ... I loathe POAS b/c I hate being depressed =(

Good Luck!!! Here is hoping that you get a :bfp: on the 4th! Don't worry too much about your moods, being on progesterone is not pleasant. Just make sure that your DH knows that your hormones are completely out of wack, and that you love him, you guys will get through it together :thumbup:


----------



## greyhoundmom

To test or not to test...

I'm due for a pregnancy blood test with my doctor on 7/3. How early is too early to try a HPT? I'm getting antsy! Although for some reason I've been having some negative days, I just don't think this is my month for some reason. Maybe I just don't want to be super dissapointed. The BFN after my IVF cycle really threw me for a loop.


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> To test or not to test...
> 
> I'm due for a pregnancy blood test with my doctor on 7/3. How early is too early to try a HPT? I'm getting antsy! Although for some reason I've been having some negative days, I just don't think this is my month for some reason. Maybe I just don't want to be super dissapointed. The BFN after my IVF cycle really threw me for a loop.

Hey! Well it sounds like you are 10-11DPO, is that about right? It is possible that if you implanted already that a HPT would be positive now, but it could also be negative, and turn positive later. I guess it is up to you whether you want to test. If it is negative, don't get too upset, just wait a few days and test again! GL, FX'd :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

12dpo is a good time!!!! gl girl! what day are you now?


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello/help girls ekkkkk

I just got my 21 day bloods back and my numbers are as follows

clomid days 5-9: *13.43*

anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US

so I thought that in the US the numbers they wanted to see was above 10. well then last month was a 9.32 did I O????


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> Hello/help girls ekkkkk
> 
> I just got my 21 day bloods back and my numbers are as follows
> 
> clomid days 5-9: *13.43*
> 
> anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US
> 
> so I thought that in the US the numbers they wanted to see was above 10. well then last month was a 9.32 did I O????

I'm not sure, what that is. I have not had a 21 day blood test, what did they test? Is that progesterone?


----------



## Moorebetter

progesterone, my doctor above a 10 in good, well what about last month?!?!?!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> progesterone, my doctor above a 10 in good, well what about last month?!?!?!

Well maybe he figured that just under 10 was OK too? Has he put you on progesterone supplements? Not to worry you but I think that your progesterone levels have to be higher than 10 to be able to implant and maintain the baby, but then again, maybe that is a different test? I really am not familiar with all of that, my Dr did a trigger to ensure ovulation, and then automatically put me on progesterone to make sure it was high enough.


----------



## Moorebetter

no trigger here... just clomid, we decided that since I O'd on my own that the trigger wasnt needed, because it would use up my insurance money faster.

I have a lifetime limit of $5000.00 including drugs. so since I know, I didnt wanna use any money of that I have to :) hope this makes sense hahaha


----------



## greyhoundmom

I had my IUI done on the 19th, so I'm counting that as my O day. So I think I'm on DPO day 10. The day counting always confuses me :) I think I may test in the morning. 

My progesterone level, tested on Wednesday was a 9. My doctor didn't seem concerned at all and just said to continue what I was doing but I think that put me in my negative funk.

Thanks for the luck and FX's!!!


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> no trigger here... just clomid, we decided that since I O'd on my own that the trigger wasnt needed, because it would use up my insurance money faster.
> 
> I have a lifetime limit of $5000.00 including drugs. so since I know, I didnt wanna use any money of that I have to :) hope this makes sense hahaha

Yep! Makes sense! I would talk about the need for progesterone supplements with your Dr. I mean its all one big process right? You want to ovulate, then conceive, but after conception you need to implant and keep it in there. So they have treatments for each part of the cycle. If one is off, then it won't work. So just make sure that everything is in sync and you'll be good!


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt * ali you are the best! thanks for your support!! 
*
greyhoundmom* when do you test? any signs?


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *alicatt * ali you are the best! thanks for your support!!
> *
> greyhoundmom* when do you test? any signs?

I just want to see everyone with some :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## fisher640

Moorebetter said:


> Hello/help girls ekkkkk
> 
> I just got my 21 day bloods back and my numbers are as follows
> 
> clomid days 5-9: *13.43*
> 
> anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US
> 
> so I thought that in the US the numbers they wanted to see was above 10. well then last month was a 9.32 did I O????

I'm in the US too but I think each lab and clinic will probably have their own cut off? In pretty sure the cut off when I had mine was 12? Or 15? I don't recall exactly because mine was in the 60s. Do you temp or anything? I'm a little surprised if you O on your own that your progesterone with clomid is 13? ... But What do I know? I think the point of the progesterone drawing is really just to verify that you Od. But if you Od late or early that could effect it too.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! I have been scarce lately... sorry about that. Have had a death in the family so have been wrapped up with that. I have also been staying away from posting as much to try to avoid obsessing as much as I did last month. I'm glad I did that as I am now 90% positive that my IUI on the 19th didn't take and af will be here just in time for me to leave on wednesday for vacation. 

After this 4th attempt with no BFP, we are going to take a break for a few months. I think my body is rebelling against the Clomid/trigger. I haven't had acne this bad since I was 16 years old... PMS has always been very mild for me, but not the last few months. So, time to let my body detox from the drugs for a while.

I will update if I get a bfp... while I'm not hopeless, I am not hopeful, either, so just biding my time until af.

:hug: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi all,
I'm new to the site and to the TTC community. I have had a fair amount of symptoms, but I am trying to not obsess (I'm somewhat fearful I want it so bad I am making myself nuts hoping to experience symptoms). I went for a mid-cycle ultrasound and HSG on 6/18. Everything checked out fine, and I had a mature follicle (just over 17mm) on my left ovary. I had a totally unmedicated IUI on 6/21. I took a First Response test this AM, because I couldn't wait any longer and had a BFN. 

Hoping for some baby dust for us all!

Jackpot-Sorry to hear about the loss in your family and all of the stress. I hope there is a big BFP in your future! :hugs:


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> whoa what did they say about it being so high?

They said it was positive and that it means I definitely O'd, but doesnt mean I will get a BFP ... Hoping for one, but I think mentally I have been so exhausted thinking every month will be my month that I am just convinced it will be a BFN ... Of course, the crazy in me googled prog levels as soon as a I got the call and saw so many posts of women in this range and higher and still got a BFN, and some women got their BFP the lower it was


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> Hello/help girls ekkkkk
> 
> I just got my 21 day bloods back and my numbers are as follows
> 
> clomid days 5-9: *13.43*
> 
> anyone know anything about this?? last months was 9.32 im in the US
> 
> so I thought that in the US the numbers they wanted to see was above 10. well then last month was a 9.32 did I O????

I have heard different things about prog levels. I will say my prog was around 12 the first time I had the test done and my gynie said it was fine and that I was ovulating. When on Clomid it went up into the 30s and in the 50s w/ the trigger shot. I am in the same boat as you 5,000 for fertility meds, but I went ahead and did the trigger shot. We are not moving to IVF if a few (3-4) IUIs dont work, we will look into adoption. 

I would talk to your doctor about that and progesterone supplements. I was kinda surprised and upset that my fertility dr told me to go on it due to my levels during prev m/c, and my regular dr never said anything. I could have been getting pregnant on my own with a little help from that and some estragen to thicken lining, but we shall see. This may not work as well. 

Will be praying for you ... but stay positive!! I was looking for all sorts of posts about prog levels and BFPs and the funny thing is so many women have written they have had lots of prog ranges and the month they got their BFP it was lower than other months!!! Praying for a BFP for you ... you and your DH seem to be in the same position as me and mine (2 years, unexplained) ... Hoping for ya!!!


----------



## TTCisapain

So, 9 DPIUI and still taking progesterone supplements, and actually hoping the next couple of days go by slow so I dont have to test on Wednesday. The good news is I have off that day so if it is a BFN I can be depressed at the house instead of going to work. 

I have to say the progesterone is really making me tired. I took about 5 naps off / on today and my nipples (TMI) are really sore especially when I am in the shower, but they are all consistent with symptoms of progesterone. Just waiting until 7/4 and we will either get a BFP or stop prog, wait for AF and try, try again.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Hi ladies- I enjoy all the updates!

AFM, I'm 11dpIUI and have absolutely no symptoms, so I'm not feeling super hopeful but I'm trying not to let it bother me. I tested out my trigger, so I know it's gone now, but I won't test early now. Since this was our first IUI I think I'll have a very hard time seeing a BFN, so I'm definitely waiting until 7/4 or later!

Good luck to all! :)


----------



## TTCinTexas

RoccoBoxr said:


> Hi ladies- I enjoy all the updates!
> 
> AFM, I'm 11dpIUI and have absolutely no symptoms, so I'm not feeling super hopeful but I'm trying not to let it bother me. I tested out my trigger, so I know it's gone now, but I won't test early now. Since this was our first IUI I think I'll have a very hard time seeing a BFN, so I'm definitely waiting until 7/4 or later!
> 
> Good luck to all! :)

Fingers crossed for you!! My first IUI is coming up. Waiting on AF to show so we can get the ball going on all of this!! Everything is already planned, just need AF to set the exact dates.

Keep us all posted!!!


----------



## adroplet

10dpo
ok. I definitely feel different this month. Could this be it?
I have tiny constant cramps since Monday. Leg pain, not really cramps like a charlie horse but like deep pain. Lower back pain, like it's sore. abdomen feels like i've been doing some sit-ups. Hot flashes. Boobs started to feel really tender today.
I still get my endo pain and that worries me about implantation.
Who am i kidding? I can't wait til Thurs to test.


----------



## Moorebetter

Well girls, I'm feeling down. I think I'm out this month already. 10dpo today and boobs have stopped hurting and looks like ad is on her way. Blah... 

Gl to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Hi All - Happy Monday!

I am now 13 DPO and like others here, I'm not feeling it this month. I tested on Saturday (day 11) and it was a definite BFN, the positive line couldn't have been more white. But who knows, I go to my doctor for a blood test tomorrow. If not, at least the test on Saturday prepared me a bit and DH and I have already decided we'd try another IUI next month. 

HitTheJackpot - So sorry about the death in your family. 

HitTheJackpot, RoccoBoxr, Redhead7211 & Moorebetter - We all kind of sound like we are in the same boat! Not really feeling it or having a negative HPT. We need to rally the troops and all get back to positive thinking!

TTCisapain - I was SO tired on the progesterone during my IVF cycle, but not as much now on my IUI cycle. My husband LOVED it - he likes to go to bed earlier, while I am more of a night owl, so he liked me going to bed at his "normal" time! He wanted to ask my doctor if I could take progesterone all the time :)

adroplet - hopefully those are some signs/symptoms! 

FX'd to all. Come on, one or more of us have to have a BFP, right???


----------



## Moorebetter

positive thinking!- im lacking!! Ah. I really got my hopes up


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> positive thinking!- im lacking!! Ah. I really got my hopes up

You never know until you get results...

I totally know how you are feeling. I was devastated when my doctor called with the news after my IVF. I couldn't even speak, I was just holding in my sobs. I was so sure it would work.

Hang in there...


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks!! that means alot! Even tho Im not out, Im looking forward to next month already! hehe my 3 year wedding aniversary


----------



## greyhoundmom

Moorebetter said:


> thanks!! that means alot! Even tho Im not out, *Im looking forward to next month already!* hehe my 3 year wedding aniversary

Same here. I brought up doing another IUI cycle with my DH yesterday and he's like "why don't you just wait until we know for sure what happens with this one!". I just want to have a plan in place.

Happy (early) Anniversary!


----------



## Moorebetter

I am a planner!! hahaha 

thanks!


----------



## flangel813

So we had our IUI on 6/29 with 106 million :spermy: . It was a bit more uncomfortable than I expected. If AF doesn't show by 7/13 then I'll go in for a blood test. I am not on any progesterone like some of you. Should I call the office about that? All they told me after was wait 14 - 16 days and if no AF call for a test.

In the mean time I've been dealing with bouts of nausea from the trigger shot. When I asked the nurse how long until the trigger side effects go away she said, "Hopefully not until the end of your first trimester" :haha:


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> positive thinking!- im lacking!! Ah. I really got my hopes up

Hang in there ... I hope you get a BFP, but I too feel your frustration. We are celebrating our 3rd year anniversary this month too ... July 18th ... hopefully we all get BFPs to celebrate the occassions!! I have read a lot of posts that the breast tenderness did subside around 10-12 DPIUI but still got a BFP so there is a chance. I have to take a HPT on Wed b/c AF wont show up while I am still on progesterone ... I would rather just have it show up than to see a BFN again =(


----------



## TTCisapain

greyhoundmom said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> thanks!! that means alot! Even tho Im not out, *Im looking forward to next month already!* hehe my 3 year wedding aniversary
> 
> Same here. I brought up doing another IUI cycle with my DH yesterday and he's like "why don't you just wait until we know for sure what happens with this one!". I just want to have a plan in place.
> 
> Happy (early) Anniversary!Click to expand...

Same hear, I avoided drinking alcohol this weekend b/c my Dr didnt want me to have any just in case. So, on Sunday my DH goes ... "Did you drink when we were hanging out with friends?" I replied no, and he said yea b/c you could be pregnant. I told him not to get his hopes up, and to keep taking his vitamins b/c we may need to do this again next month. He always says the same thing ... just wait and see ... 

I dont know if men are just not planners at all, if they are overly optimistic about all this, or dont know what else to say to a crazy woman who wants a baby!! In my case, I think it is a little of all 3 ... It took about a year for him to really believe me that it is impossible to get pregnant after ovulation until your next cycle.


----------



## Moorebetter

really?!?!?!?! that gives me a little hope then! 3 years too! congrats!

where are you in your cycle?


----------



## TTCisapain

I had my IUI on Friday 6/22, so I am 10 DPIUI today, assuming I O'd on Friday or Saturday I would think I am 9 or 10 DPO and am on CD 23. My cycle is normally 26 days long w/o Clomid, trigger or prog ... when I was on Clomid before for 1 cycle w/o IUI it ended up pushing my cycle out to 31 days, so we shall see what this month brings. 

I usually O naturally on CD 12 or 13 and I probably O'd on CD 13 or 14 so I would expect AF to arrive by Friday. Since I am on progesterone though it may be later ... I have to take until Wed and if a BFN stop taking it and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Moorebetter

*TTCisapain* awesome! gl!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok, so either AF is playing a very cruel joke on me or there won't be a need for an IUI....AF was supposed to show herself today, and she hasn't!! With my body, I generally start early, but never, ever late!! Figures...I've been dreading AF each month for the past 8 months, and now I can't even get her to show(not that I'm complaining). I did POAS yesterday morning but it came back BFN. Did have slightly sore boobs yesterday and I could definitely take naps. Now here's the interesting part....I have always hated peanut butter...right now I can't get enough of it!!! But I have to have maple syrup on it. My mom used to make it for me as a kid and I tolerated it but now I love it...what gives??!!

Any advise would be so appreciated since I'm pulling my hair out!!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## TTCisapain

TTCinTexas said:


> Ok, so either AF is playing a very cruel joke on me or there won't be a need for an IUI....AF was supposed to show herself today, and she hasn't!! With my body, I generally start early, but never, ever late!! Figures...I've been dreading AF each month for the past 8 months, and now I can't even get her to show(not that I'm complaining). I did POAS yesterday morning but it came back BFN. Did have slightly sore boobs yesterday and I could definitely take naps. Now here's the interesting part....I have always hated peanut butter...right now I can't get enough of it!!! But I have to have maple syrup on it. My mom used to make it for me as a kid and I tolerated it but now I love it...what gives??!!
> 
> Any advise would be so appreciated since I'm pulling my hair out!!! :wacko::wacko:

That is definitely very interesting and those all preg symptoms. I would try and wait a few days and retest. Did you use a digital or a non-digital? The dig ones require a higher amount of HSG to detect ... Hopefully it doesnt show and you are preggers!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so either AF is playing a very cruel joke on me or there won't be a need for an IUI....AF was supposed to show herself today, and she hasn't!! With my body, I generally start early, but never, ever late!! Figures...I've been dreading AF each month for the past 8 months, and now I can't even get her to show(not that I'm complaining). I did POAS yesterday morning but it came back BFN. Did have slightly sore boobs yesterday and I could definitely take naps. Now here's the interesting part....I have always hated peanut butter...right now I can't get enough of it!!! But I have to have maple syrup on it. My mom used to make it for me as a kid and I tolerated it but now I love it...what gives??!!
> 
> Any advise would be so appreciated since I'm pulling my hair out!!! :wacko::wacko:
> 
> That is definitely very interesting and those all preg symptoms. I would try and wait a few days and retest. Did you use a digital or a non-digital? The dig ones require a higher amount of HSG to detect ... Hopefully it doesnt show and you are preggers!!Click to expand...

I've used both digital and non. Just used a non and it too came back BFN. 
I'm waiting on a response from the doctors office to set an appt for a blood test. I'm not on meds, just vitamins and I can't imagine that the vitamins are affecting my cycle.


----------



## FlaMie

Hello all

I'm new to this forum but I thought you ladies out here are amazing in keeping each other encouraged on this journey.

I did my first IUI on 26 June so I'm 7dpiui? I had a pregnyl jab to trigger ovulation on 24 June. Have been having cramps since last Tuesday. However, other than that, I really don't have any other symptoms. According to my gynae, I'm like having a low pool of egg... and hubby's motility ain't good too. I'm not really hopeful that this will work although I do wish to see BFP like some of you here. ***Baby dust*** to all. 

We've been married for 10 years and no luck with the stork. Really hope to see it coming this way. I had a progesterone blood test done yesterday and the number came back as 30.61. Honestly, I don't know what to make of it... if anyone can spare me some insight?

While part of me is dying to know what the result will be next Thursday provided my faithful monthly follower doesn't turn up, the other half of me is losing hope as I'm feeling all the pre menstrual symptoms... yuckky. Well, don't wish to up my hope so much to be totally devastated if I see a big fat negative next Thursday. Meanwhile I can only just keep my fingers and toes crossed that I don't have to scale the Red Sea any time next week.

Anyway, best of luck mothers to be ... including myself.


----------



## FlaMie

adroplet said:


> 10dpo
> ok. I definitely feel different this month. Could this be it?
> I have tiny constant cramps since Monday. Leg pain, not really cramps like a charlie horse but like deep pain. Lower back pain, like it's sore. abdomen feels like i've been doing some sit-ups. Hot flashes. Boobs started to feel really tender today.
> I still get my endo pain and that worries me about implantation.
> Who am i kidding? I can't wait til Thurs to test.

All the BEST to you - we are set to test on the SAME day! :happydance:


----------



## JandK

I got my test results back and they werent the best. I have hypothyroidism so they prescribed something for that. My prolactin was normal but my FSH was high at 15. They ordered another blood test to check my egg reserve so we will see what they suggest when those results come back.


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> I got my test results back and they werent the best. I have hypothyroidism so they prescribed something for that. My prolactin was normal but my FSH was high at 15. They ordered another blood test to check my egg reserve so we will see what they suggest when those results come back.

The hypothyroidism is easy to fix, you take synthroid and possibly another drug depending on your FT3 and FT4 levels and your levels will rise. I have to take synthroid daily, and it makes a huge difference in my energy levels. I think also that it can cause your other levels to out of wack, so maybe getting your TSH levels up will help lower your FSH? I had the ovarian reserve test last month, and mine looked pretty good even with hypothyroidism. Don't let your FSH levels get you down, at least not until you get your AMH level. FX'd and GL!


----------



## Moorebetter

hows everyone doing?


----------



## JandK

Thanks Alicatt, I am doing my best not to go crazy feeling down. TTC can make the normalest of people crazy...


----------



## alicatt

JandK said:


> Thanks Alicatt, I am doing my best not to go crazy feeling down. TTC can make the normalest of people crazy...

I hear you! My AMH and FSH were fine, but I have one tube blocked. So if it isn't one thing, it's another!

When I had the AMH test done it took 7 days for the results, I think they had to send them to California? So don't be surprised if that test takes a while.


----------



## Moorebetter

*alicatt* sorry to hear about your tube, but its a good thing you found it out


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> *alicatt* sorry to hear about your tube, but its a good thing you found it out

Yep! Now that I know that my right tube is blocked, we won't be doing IUIs unless the dominant follicle is on the left side. That is what I need to go in tomorrow to determine.


----------



## greyhoundmom

Well, my suspicions were correct - today's blood test was a :bfn:

It sucks. I was more prepared for the negative this time though, but it doesn't make it any easier. I think we will be going for round 3 (another IUI)this month.

Arghhhhhhhhh. So frustrating.


----------



## Moorebetter

*greyhoundmom* sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## TTCisapain

FlaMie -- welcome, I hope you get a BFP too!! Your prog level looked great, so you definitely O'd 

JandK -- Sorry to hear that, but I agree w/ Alicatt ... I had my thyroid removed when I was 16 due to hyperactivity ... if you are hypo thyroid it is really easy to treat and you will have more energy, and feel all around better. There are definite connections w/ infertility and hypo thyroid so hopefully you will get a BFP when that is straightend out 

Moorebetter -- doing okay today but trying to keep it off my mind to be honest. My co-managers at work know about it b/c I had to take so much time to get Dr appts taken care of ... they are excited for me to test tomorrow, but I am nervous. I already have it in my head that it will be a BFN and I really dont want to test. 

Greyhound -- sorry dear ... 3rd times the charm right?


----------



## TTCisapain

I tested as instructed ... BFN on both digital and non-digital. Im out this month, not that I am surprised. I stop prog supplements today and will wait for AF to arrive. Hoping my cycle isnt delayed since that will just add insult to injury, but I am prepared it may not show for 7-10 days. I leave for vacation on August 2nd so hoping to get my AF so I will know before then, but at the least get my IUI done before I leave. 

Next step: Calling my Dr tomorrow and will get ready for Round 2 ... Kind of feeling like I am in a boxing match ... Hope I can get a BFP before Round 4 ... 

GL to all you ladies still in the hunt!!! Praying for you ... 

Can anyone who has had more than 1 IUI tell me if they will do another FSH / U/S at day 3?


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Well, I'm with you ttcisapain, only I didn't even have to test. Woke up this morning, the anxiously-awaited 14dpIUI, to AF. I'm kind of crushed right now, I really thought this might be our month. Darn DH has to work today too, so I'm stuck all alone being upset today. :( You'd think after 18 months of BFN's I'd be used to it, but wow it still stings.

I really hope to see someone in this cycle get a BFP! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Chcltbnny

TTCisapain said:


> GL to all you ladies still in the hunt!!! Praying for you ...
> 
> Can anyone who has had more than 1 IUI tell me if they will do another FSH / U/S at day 3?

I am sorry that you did not get your positive this month. 
Yes, you will have to have another US and FSH test they are going to want to check to make sure you do not have any cysts. Next month will be your month. 

I had a test yesterday at the GYN and it was BFN. The nurse told me that it was not reliable and to not get upset. I have my betas in the morning tomorrow. I don't really feel confident that this is my month either. 

What's the saying? Try and try again....


----------



## alicatt

Evening Ladies and Happy 4th of July from Canada!

So I got some frustrating news this morning..

Looks like my right ovary is going to be the dominant ovary this month as it has a 16mm follicle on CD10 and my left ovary only has a 10mm follicle on it (there are other smaller ones on both), the US tech did say that the 10mm follicle looked really nice, but since the 16mm follicle was on the right side there is little hope that the left one will catch up. With the right tube blocked, there is little point in continuing this month. Except.. she suggested that I try an HSG, the last tube test was something called a FemVue which doesn't have the ability to flush the tubes, where an HSG can sometimes unblock the tube and open it up. She managed to get me an appointment to have an HSG in Toronto, so I'll be driving 2 hours tomorrow morning to have that done. Fingers crossed that it works and we can unblock my right tube. Since my right ovary seems to be the more dominant one, getting it up and running will be good!

Has anyone had any luck flushing out their tubes? I kind of feel like I'm going in for an oil lube and filter :haha: It would be nice to hear if anyone felt that the HSG opened things up for them!


----------



## Moorebetter

I've had a hsg, my tubes weren't blocked but my doctor said it would help to get all the Spider webs out :) 

Gl girl!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Well looks like AF should up wayyyyy early. on to August and 2nd IUI :)


----------



## alicatt

Moorebetter said:


> Well looks like ad should up wayyyyy early. on to August and 2nd IUI :)

AWW.. sorry for AF showing up! Best of luck in August!!! I may have to skip July and August and wait for September if we can't get my tube unblocked :nope:


----------



## Chcltbnny

AF caught me tonight. Not my month. *Sigh*


----------



## Moorebetter

^^ sorry to hear, hugs!!!


----------



## Boston07

I had an IUI on June 24, putting me at 11 dpiui today. Haven't tested yet and no strong feeling either way. I am scheduled for a blood test tomorrow. This was my second IUI and for whatever reason, was more painful in general than the last, bloating for days after and sporadic cramps. The Crinone is making me crazy. If I am PG, I am not psyched about staying on it for three months but I will do it. Anyway, good luck to everyone else still playing the waiting game!


----------



## Moorebetter

*Boston07* WELCOME! Please keep us updated on how it turns out!! FX GL GIRL!


----------



## greyhoundmom

Darn! TTCisaPain, RoccoBoxr, Moorebetter & Chcltbunny - so sorry about your BFN's. 

Whose joining me in the July IUI club? Is there a thread for that yet? I guess I'll move over there. I'm waiting for AF, and now that I know it's coming, I'm like "COME ON!" - I want to get started with the next cycle.

Boston07 - GL & FX'd!!!

Ali - I also have a blocked tube but my doctor said at my age (38) she wouldn't recommend doing a laproscopy (sp?) to unblock it, but maybe that's an option for you? For this cycle, could they sacrifice the right follicle in order to let the left one get up to speed? I'm not sure what meds you are on, but I know I wouldn't want them to go to waste!


----------



## adroplet

i go in today for my blood test today.

all the ICs and FRER 2 days ago were - .


----------



## alicatt

greyhoundmom said:


> Darn! TTCisaPain, RoccoBoxr, Moorebetter & Chcltbunny - so sorry about your BFN's.
> 
> Whose joining me in the July IUI club? Is there a thread for that yet? I guess I'll move over there. I'm waiting for AF, and now that I know it's coming, I'm like "COME ON!" - I want to get started with the next cycle.
> 
> Boston07 - GL & FX'd!!!
> 
> Ali - I also have a blocked tube but my doctor said at my age (38) she wouldn't recommend doing a laproscopy (sp?) to unblock it, but maybe that's an option for you? For this cycle, could they sacrifice the right follicle in order to let the left one get up to speed? I'm not sure what meds you are on, but I know I wouldn't want them to go to waste!

No meds this month since I am doing an IUI in Canada and was travelling during the period of time that I would have had to take the meds. Plus it would have been difficult to be monitored between FL and Canada! I was lucky, the HSG cleared the blockage and now I am clean as a whistle! You have no idea how happy I am to have both tubes and both ovaries working :) This should make my TTC attempts much easier. I am almost 40 btw, so ya, laproscopy is probably not the best idea, but now I don't have to worry! :happydance:


----------



## TTCisapain

Alicatt -- I had HSG done when I was going through fertility testing. It isnt the most pleasant experience but mine was real quick. The dye is the worst part about it, but the Dr did tell me the same thing. It will puncture through any smaller blockages. If it gives you hope, we naturally conceived the month after my HSG (it wasnt a sticky bean) and we miscarried, but it worked. I have thought about asking them to let me have another one =) 

Sorry RoccoBoxr, Moorebetter & Chcltbunny ... we will get it next month right??


----------



## adroplet

blood test was -


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> blood test was -

So sorry adroplet! are you going to join us in the July IUI thread? :hugs:


----------



## adroplet

i hope so. I will be leaving on vac on July 23-28. Hopefully I ovulate by then and spend half my 2ww fishing.


----------



## alicatt

adroplet said:


> i hope so. I will be leaving on vac on July 23-28. Hopefully I ovulate by then and spend half my 2ww fishing.

That would make the 2WW seem a lot less stressful! You can go out and enjoy :) Best of luck!! :dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> adroplet said:
> 
> 
> blood test was -
> 
> So sorry adroplet! are you going to join us in the July IUI thread? :hugs:Click to expand...

what's the title of the thread? There are so many!!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Nevermind!! Blonde moment!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> Nevermind!! Blonde moment!!

HEHE..

This is the one I have been posting in: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1066871-july-iui-anyone.html


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Nevermind!! Blonde moment!!
> 
> HEHE..
> 
> This is the one I have been posting in: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1066871-july-iui-anyone.htmlClick to expand...

LOL, I'm already in that post too!! As soon as I asked I realized my mistake...it's been a long day :wacko:


----------



## Boston07

I took an hpt first thing this morning, 12dpiui and it was negative. I went in for the blood test, but am doubtful that it will pick anything up that the hpt didn't. Just waiting for official results. The silver lining, for me, is that I can cease the Crinone (it's so gross and kills our sex life!) and I am going to take a 3-4 month break from medications, IUIs and the doctor generally! Except, she does want to aspirate a cyst so I have to deal with that at some point. I am so ready, mentally and physically, for a break. I hid my thermometer from myself this morning and can't wait to take the fertility friend app off of my phone.


----------



## alicatt

Boston07 said:


> I took an hpt first thing this morning, 12dpiui and it was negative. I went in for the blood test, but am doubtful that it will pick anything up that the hpt didn't. Just waiting for official results. The silver lining, for me, is that I can cease the Crinone (it's so gross and kills our sex life!) and I am going to take a 3-4 month break from medications, IUIs and the doctor generally! Except, she does want to aspirate a cyst so I have to deal with that at some point. I am so ready, mentally and physically, for a break. I hid my thermometer from myself this morning and can't wait to take the fertility friend app off of my phone.

AWW.. so sorry you are feeling this way. I totally understand your frustration, it is not easy is it? 

I have done plenty of research on blood tests and HPTs. Here is what I read:

1) You don't start producing HCG until you implant, which happens somewhere around 6-12DPO. 
2) Then it takes a day or so for the HCG to be high enough to register on a beta (blood) test.
3) It then takes from 3-5 days to register on a HPT, the IC's that say they can test as low as 10 miu, but many have said that they didn't show a :bfp: when other tests did. So who knows?

I think that is why they wait until 13-14DPO before doing a beta, that way there is little room for error.

Best of luck to you!! :dust: If you decide to take a few months off, then we'll miss you, but also understand. :hugs:


----------



## Boston07

Thanks, Alicatt! Interesting, as my RE's office always schedules the test for 14 days past the trigger shot, which ends up (for me) being 12 dpo or dpiui. 

I still think it's a long shot, but we'll see what they say when they call.

I will miss you ladies but I'll be back after October (barring some miracle conception). Although, I hope that a bunch of you will have moved on by then! I think we'll probably move to IVF at that stage, so I might be on here more frequently, as that seems like a bigger ordeal.


----------



## TTCisapain

So, AF officially showed up today which I have the following thoughts:
1) I was already upset at the BFN and then I was anxiously waiting for AF so we can try again. I think I like this IUI thing ... havent been excited to get AF in 2 years 
2) I cant believe how difficult it is to have a kid, I mean in any given cycle if the stars and moon align you still only have a 20% chance ... unless you are a drunken 16 year old who takes a gamble for the evening 
3) Im still amazed how the human body works with/without medical intervention. I am the most regular girl. Even with Clomid, Prog, etc ... today is day 27 / CD 1 and AF is right on schedule ... temp dropped yesterday and everything. 

These are the little things that keep me trudging down the infertility road. Praying for all BFPs next month!!!


----------



## alicatt

TTCisapain said:


> So, AF officially showed up today which I have the following thoughts:
> 1) I was already upset at the BFN and then I was anxiously waiting for AF so we can try again. I think I like this IUI thing ... havent been excited to get AF in 2 years
> 2) I cant believe how difficult it is to have a kid, I mean in any given cycle if the stars and moon align you still only have a 20% chance ... unless you are a drunken 16 year old who takes a gamble for the evening
> 3) Im still amazed how the human body works with/without medical intervention. I am the most regular girl. Even with Clomid, Prog, etc ... today is day 27 / CD 1 and AF is right on schedule ... temp dropped yesterday and everything.
> 
> These are the little things that keep me trudging down the infertility road. Praying for all BFPs next month!!!

AWW.. sorry TTCisapain, it is never any fun to see AF when you are trying to conceive. You have the right attitude though! You just have to keep on trying. As you said, even if the stars and the moon align, you still only have a 20% chance! I have done a tone of research on the subject, and have come up with the following:

1) Make sure you don't have any underlying issues (ie blocked tubes, wacky hormone levels, bad sperm counts/motility etc)
2) Get your Dr to put you on some follicle stimulating drug, clomid, femara, or whatever he feels is the best option for you.
3) Make sure you Ovulate! If you aren't good at this on your own, then get a trigger.
4) Ensure that your lining is inviting, and your progesterone levels are high enough to sustain the pregnancy.

I figure if we cover each of these bases, eat healthy, take a pre-natal vitamin, limit alcohol consumption, and stay away from any medicines that could harm the fetus, etc we should have a pretty good chance of the IUI working! My Dr's have said that it shouldn't take more than 3 months for me to be successful. We'll see if they are right! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

TTCisapain said:


> So, AF officially showed up today which I have the following thoughts:
> 1) I was already upset at the BFN and then I was anxiously waiting for AF so we can try again. I think I like this IUI thing ... havent been excited to get AF in 2 years
> 2) I cant believe how difficult it is to have a kid, I mean in any given cycle if the stars and moon align you still only have a 20% chance ... unless you are a drunken 16 year old who takes a gamble for the evening
> 3) Im still amazed how the human body works with/without medical intervention. I am the most regular girl. Even with Clomid, Prog, etc ... today is day 27 / CD 1 and AF is right on schedule ... temp dropped yesterday and everything.
> 
> These are the little things that keep me trudging down the infertility road. Praying for all BFPs next month!!!

I completely agree with you!! My body is like clockwork. I'm guaranteed to get AF each month at the same time(although this last month I was a day late, which never happens). I haven't been on any meds until I started taking the letrozole. The issues with infertility is with the lack of swimming from the :spermy:, so for us an IUI gives us a good chance. 
On a side note, I know everyone uses clomid, but have you asked your doctor about letrozole(femara)? My doctor refuses to use it on his patients due to the side effects (mood swings, thins the uterus lining, etc...). I've read plenty of women that have gotten pregnant on clomid, but I'm not convinced it isn't causing some issues for other women. I'm a huge research nut, and all along I thought I was going to be using clomid too, but when my doc said no, I did a lot of research on letrozole and liked what I read. 
Either way you go, I really hope you get that BFP soon!! Heck, I hope we all get that BFP soon!!!


----------



## adroplet

AF is here. Have an appt on Mon after work for this cycles plan.

Do any of you take Dexamethasone?? and what does it help with?

I've read it help with autoimmune infertility by supressing an overactive immune system, in my case my endometriosis.

Any thoughts or advice is/are welcome!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok ladies, you all seem to have a lot of knowledge and I need some advice...
My doctor wants me to take progestrone suppositories after my IUI but I'm worried. Based on all the tests, and ultrasounds, everything looks great. My lining is thick and my ovaries are working great (the issue for us has been with the lack of swimming by the :spermy:. My concern is that adding things to my body that may not be necessary could cause me to start having problems that didn't exist before. Why jinx a good thing? I don't know much about progesterone but I've been told it does stop AF and make the lining of the uterus thick (which I already have that). I'm torn between doing what the doctor asks, and going on a gut feeling. My idea is to not use the progesterone the first time, and if the IUI doesn't work , then use it for the second IUI. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## adroplet

TTCinTexas said:


> Ok ladies, you all seem to have a lot of knowledge and I need some advice...
> My doctor wants me to take progestrone suppositories after my IUI but I'm worried. Based on all the tests, and ultrasounds, everything looks great. My lining is thick and my ovaries are working great (the issue for us has been with the lack of swimming by the :spermy:. My concern is that adding things to my body that may not be necessary could cause me to start having problems that didn't exist before. Why jinx a good thing? I don't know much about progesterone but I've been told it does stop AF and make the lining of the uterus thick (which I already have that). I'm torn between doing what the doctor asks, and going on a gut feeling. My idea is to not use the progesterone the first time, and if the IUI doesn't work , then use it for the second IUI. Does that seem reasonable?

I had no issues with Progesterone supp other than the yucky feeling after they dissolve. AF came right on time. 
My acupuncturist approved them because they make your lining a warm inviting place....think 'thick down comforter' warm and fluffy. This was my first cycle using them and i had beginning implantation cramps at 5dpo but didnt stick. i will definitely use them again.


----------



## Moorebetter

Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## adroplet

Moorebetter said:


> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!

well there is a 'progesterone cream', not sure if it is the actual hormone or just mimics it. I've seen it at health food stores like Henry's or Whole Foods and even GNC has one but not sure it's organic.
https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133894
You may want to ask your acupuncturist if the cream works the same.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Moorebetter said:


> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!

My doctor said the same thing but he still wants me to take the progesterone. I think he's doing it as a precaution but I'm worried it's a little overboard. My motto...if it ain't broke, don't fix it!! Prove me wrong with the lab results and I'll give in. I'm a factual person.


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> My doctor said the same thing but he still wants me to take the progesterone. I think he's doing it as a precaution but I'm worried it's a little overboard. My motto...if it ain't broke, don't fix it!! Prove me wrong with the lab results and I'll give in. I'm a factual person.Click to expand...

Progesterone is used to make the uterine lining nice and thick and inviting, but it also is what sustains it once it has implanted. So many women now a days have no trouble getting pregnant, but end up having a miscarriage before the placenta can take over. That is the biggest reason that progesterone is given. If you start taking it right after you ovulate or do the IUI, it has the time to build up your uterus and ensure that the developing fetus has all the nutrients it needs up until the placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks. 

I weighed the pros and cons and decided to take it, as I felt I would be better off having the side-effects than the heartache of a miscarriage after all the effort and cost of getting pregnant.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## TTCisapain

Moorebetter said:


> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!

My blood tests came back similar to yours post O without progesterone and it more than doubled when I was on it, so my Dr has me on it to sustain a pregnancy due to my levels not being so high rather than the uterine lining. I would talk to your doctor and see what he says. Of course, I am on it b/c of prev miscarriage with lower prog.


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> My doctor said the same thing but he still wants me to take the progesterone. I think he's doing it as a precaution but I'm worried it's a little overboard. My motto...if it ain't broke, don't fix it!! Prove me wrong with the lab results and I'll give in. I'm a factual person.Click to expand...
> 
> Progesterone is used to make the uterine lining nice and thick and inviting, but it also is what sustains it once it has implanted. So many women now a days have no trouble getting pregnant, but end up having a miscarriage before the placenta can take over. That is the biggest reason that progesterone is given. If you start taking it right after you ovulate or do the IUI, it has the time to build up your uterus and ensure that the developing fetus has all the nutrients it needs up until the placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I weighed the pros and cons and decided to take it, as I felt I would be better off having the side-effects than the heartache of a miscarriage after all the effort and cost of getting pregnant.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I think what you said really helped me understand why they want me on it even though nothing seems to be wrong with me. I'd just wish the doctor/nurse would say that instead of just telling me what I'm going to do. I don't take orders very well (mostly I give them because of my job) so I tend to question things that I don't understand. 
I'll let the doctor know I'm good with the progesterone.


----------



## alicatt

TTCinTexas said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> My doctor said the same thing but he still wants me to take the progesterone. I think he's doing it as a precaution but I'm worried it's a little overboard. My motto...if it ain't broke, don't fix it!! Prove me wrong with the lab results and I'll give in. I'm a factual person.Click to expand...
> 
> Progesterone is used to make the uterine lining nice and thick and inviting, but it also is what sustains it once it has implanted. So many women now a days have no trouble getting pregnant, but end up having a miscarriage before the placenta can take over. That is the biggest reason that progesterone is given. If you start taking it right after you ovulate or do the IUI, it has the time to build up your uterus and ensure that the developing fetus has all the nutrients it needs up until the placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I weighed the pros and cons and decided to take it, as I felt I would be better off having the side-effects than the heartache of a miscarriage after all the effort and cost of getting pregnant.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I think what you said really helped me understand why they want me on it even though nothing seems to be wrong with me. I'd just wish the doctor/nurse would say that instead of just telling me what I'm going to do. I don't take orders very well (mostly I give them because of my job) so I tend to question things that I don't understand.
> I'll let the doctor know I'm good with the progesterone.Click to expand...

I agree! I hate it when a Dr just says.. this is what we are going to do. I want to know why? I always want to know why? So I can understand the choices that are being made for me.

That all being said, I have to decide whether to use the progesterone or not? My lining was 12.3 yesterday (CD 15) I will probably ovulate late tonight from what my LH level was this morning (56). We did the IUI around 10:30 this morning. We decided to do the 7DPO P4 blood to see what it was, and at that time decide whether I should be on Progesterone or not. Does anyone else think that is a good idea? Or should I start taking it now? 

Last month I started taking it on 2DPO and I really hated it, I felt like I gained 20 lbs (when really I didn't) and I was hungry all the time. I want to do it if I need it, but I'm not sure I just want to take it for the sake of taking it? Does that make any sense? So that is why the nurse said, why don't we wait to see what your level is in 7 days, and if its low we can get you on a suppository at that time. She said she has better stuff then the stuff my Dr in FL gave me, and it doesn't leave the gel up there!

Let me know if you guys have any thoughts?


----------



## TTCinTexas

alicatt said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> Can you get anything over the counter that works like progesterone, my doctor says my lining looks great... Well... Something isn't adding up, and is like to check all of my bases.
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> My doctor said the same thing but he still wants me to take the progesterone. I think he's doing it as a precaution but I'm worried it's a little overboard. My motto...if it ain't broke, don't fix it!! Prove me wrong with the lab results and I'll give in. I'm a factual person.Click to expand...
> 
> Progesterone is used to make the uterine lining nice and thick and inviting, but it also is what sustains it once it has implanted. So many women now a days have no trouble getting pregnant, but end up having a miscarriage before the placenta can take over. That is the biggest reason that progesterone is given. If you start taking it right after you ovulate or do the IUI, it has the time to build up your uterus and ensure that the developing fetus has all the nutrients it needs up until the placenta takes over at 10-12 weeks.
> 
> I weighed the pros and cons and decided to take it, as I felt I would be better off having the side-effects than the heartache of a miscarriage after all the effort and cost of getting pregnant.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I think what you said really helped me understand why they want me on it even though nothing seems to be wrong with me. I'd just wish the doctor/nurse would say that instead of just telling me what I'm going to do. I don't take orders very well (mostly I give them because of my job) so I tend to question things that I don't understand.
> I'll let the doctor know I'm good with the progesterone.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! I hate it when a Dr just says.. this is what we are going to do. I want to know why? I always want to know why? So I can understand the choices that are being made for me.
> 
> That all being said, I have to decide whether to use the progesterone or not? My lining was 12.3 yesterday (CD 15) I will probably ovulate late tonight from what my LH level was this morning (56). We did the IUI around 10:30 this morning. We decided to do the 7DPO P4 blood to see what it was, and at that time decide whether I should be on Progesterone or not. Does anyone else think that is a good idea? Or should I start taking it now?
> 
> Last month I started taking it on 2DPO and I really hated it, I felt like I gained 20 lbs (when really I didn't) and I was hungry all the time. I want to do it if I need it, but I'm not sure I just want to take it for the sake of taking it? Does that make any sense? So that is why the nurse said, why don't we wait to see what your level is in 7 days, and if its low we can get you on a suppository at that time. She said she has better stuff then the stuff my Dr in FL gave me, and it doesn't leave the gel up there!
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any thoughts?Click to expand...

Personally, I made my decision on your wonderful advice.....better the side effects than a miscarriage. It won't hurt for you to go ahead and be on it, besides better safe than sorry, right? I'd say take it now. Expecially if she's got something for you that won't be as messy.


----------



## flangel813

I got a faint second line on the only test I had left last night. I am callling RE office today for a blood test. I'd like to get excited but can't seem to commit until we know 100% for sure.


----------



## adroplet

:happydance: Flangel, good luck! I hope RE gives you great news! :happydance:

AFM, i have a cd7 ultrasound today to see where my follies are.


----------



## alicatt

flangel813 said:


> I got a faint second line on the only test I had left last night. I am callling RE office today for a blood test. I'd like to get excited but can't seem to commit until we know 100% for sure.

OHH.. That is exciting flangel! Make sure you let us all know! I think the majority of the women that were in this thread have moved on to the July IUI. Maybe you would like to join us there too?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1066871-july-iui-anyone-24.html


----------

